#ubuntu-il 2011-01-10
<trew_> zv
<trew_> ;-(
<trew_> Ddorda: sd
<trew_> gdfgk
<J0X3I2> בוקר טוב, מישהו נמצא?
<trew_> שלום כולם מה נשמע?
<trew_> זהו התחדשתי במערכת אובונטו
<trew_> כנראה שחלק מתהליך ההתקנה
<trew_> דפקתי איזה מחיצה
<trew_> הנה פלט
<trew_> http://pastebin.com/MZnsUuRR
<trew_> יש רעיונות איך להגיב?
<trew_> Interruptus, איך אמרת מה השם של התוסף לפיירפוקס שמכריך להשתמש עם SSL?
<Interruptus> https everywhere
<trew_> תודה
<Interruptus> בבקשה
<trew_> Interruptus, יש לך מושג איך אני יכול להחזיר לעצמי את המחיצות האבודות?
<Interruptus> הממ ספר לי איך השתבשה המחיצה
<shimi810> ‏פאק, שלחתי הודעה קבוצתית לפני דקה שתיים על מעבר לדף פייסבוק. כבר 7 באו. פשוט קשה לקלוט את המהירות, לא נתפש...
<trew_> Interruptus, לוקח לי זמן להגיב כי אני לא רגיל ללקוח הזה
<trew_> הוא לא מראה שמישהו מגיב
<Interruptus> הא נאחס
<trew_> xchet
<trew_> טוב
<trew_> הצרות הלכו בסדר הזה
<Interruptus> תסמן שם למטה בלינק און צ'אנל מסג'
<Interruptus> לחיצה ימנית - בלינק
<trew_> העלאתי דיסק של פדורה והתחלתי לפצל מחיצה ממחיצה קיימת שיש לי כבר
<trew_> פשוט הקטנתי אותה
<trew_> ומהמקום שנוצר יצרתי את מחיצת פדורה
<Interruptus> הממ ולמה עם דיסק של פדורה
<trew_> שלב הבא אני מנסה להתחבר למחיצה הגדולה שאותה הקטנתי ואני לא מצליח
<trew_> אני מנסה להכנס לתקיית הבית לשעבר ואני גם לא מצליח
<Interruptus> הוו הבלאגן קורה לפני העיגון
<Interruptus> או בזמן העיגון
<Interruptus> מה קורה כשאתה מנסה לעגן
<trew_> מנסה להכנס למחיצת הרוט של המערכת הפעלה הראשונה שהייתה וגם לא מצליח
<trew_> לא ניסיתי לעגן ממש
<trew_> אני עם אובונטו הוא אמור לעשות את זה לבד לא?
<Interruptus> הממ מה אומר
<Interruptus> fdisk -l
<Interruptus> ומה אומר fstab\mtab
<trew_> כשאני מעלה את מנדריבה שזאת המערכת הראשונה הוא מוציא לי קרנל פאניק
<trew_> שניה אני ידביק
<Interruptus> cat /etc/fstab
<trew_> Interruptus, http://pastebin.com/N6hMpysd
<Interruptus> מה עם fstab
<Interruptus> תן גם
<Interruptus> מה זה הבלאגן הזה שהולך אצלך
<trew_> אני מנסה להעלות
<trew_> איזה בלגן?
<Interruptus> רגע נעבור אחד אחד על כל המחיצות
<Interruptus> sda1= ?
<Interruptus> sda2=?
<Interruptus> וכן הלאה
<trew_> יש שם גם ווינדוס גם מנדריבה לינוקס
<Interruptus> וגם
<Interruptus> מה?<
<trew_> ווינדוס יוצר 2 מחיצות
<Interruptus> איזה עוד דברים יש לך שם
<trew_> אחת לאיתחול והשניה למערכת
<Interruptus> נו כן
<trew_> מנדריבה יש לי שם מערכת
<trew_> ומחיצה של /usr
<Interruptus> מה זה האקסטנדד?
<Interruptus> על איזה מהם ביצעת את המעשה המגונה
<trew_> על מחיצה בשם מולטימדיה
<trew_> היא הייתה מעוגנת ב-/MULTIMEDIA
<trew_> כדי שהיא תהיה עם גישה לכולם ולא תלויה באיזו מערכת
<Interruptus> איזה sda
<Interruptus> vht
<Interruptus> היא
<trew_> אני לא יודע
<trew_> היא עם הגודל הכי גדול
<trew_> משהו כמו 300GB
<Interruptus> תן פלט של fstab
<Interruptus> יעזור לי מאוד
<trew_> הוא לא מכיר פקודה כזאת
<Interruptus> cat /etc/fstab
<trew_> http://pastebin.com/g2nF4UKV
<trew_> Interruptus, יש?
<Interruptus> משום מה מבין כל המחיצות שיצרת הוא מראה רק את sda9
<Interruptus> מעוגנת
<Interruptus> אקיצר תעגן ידנית מחיצה מחיצה
<Interruptus> החל מ sda3-7
<Interruptus> ותבדוק מה קורה שם
<trew_> Interruptus, moumt /dev/sda3 /mnt?
<trew_> או שיש משהו מיוחד להוסיף?
<Interruptus> ro rw
<Interruptus> מה שבא לך
<trew_> אני לא מכיר כל כך את העיגון הידני
<trew_> נראה מה ילך
<trew_> Interruptus, לאיפה אני אמור לעגן אותו?
<Interruptus> תיצור ספריות בספרית הבית שלך
<Interruptus> ותעגן לתוכן
<Interruptus> או סתם
<Interruptus> mnt/something
<trew_> סבבה
<Interruptus> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html
<Interruptus> קח טוטוריאל
<Interruptus> למאונטינג
<trew_> ואם הוא לא מכיר שיש פקודה כזאת בשם מואנט?
<trew_> trew@trew-desktop:~$ sudo moumt /dev/sda3 /mnt/gil
<trew_> sudo: moumt: command not found
<Interruptus> אה אתה רציני
<Interruptus> mount
<Interruptus> מה זה מומט
<trew_> חח
<Interruptus> מה זה מומיות פה
<trew_> ואני לא מבין למה זה לא עובד לי רק עכשיו ראיתי
<Interruptus> אתה צריך ליצור ספריה לפני זה
<trew_> ברור
<Interruptus> אל תעשה מאונט לתוך ספריה שלא קיימת
<trew_> Interruptus, http://pastebin.com/sWMNk62i
<Interruptus> הממ טוב
<Interruptus> מסתבר שזו מחיצה אקסטנדד
<Interruptus> ששייכת לווינדוס
<Interruptus> תעבור הלאה
<trew_> הפקודה שכתבתי היא טובה?
<Interruptus> כן
<Interruptus> לא רואה בה בעיה
<trew_> מה בקשר לזה?
<trew_> trew@trew-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda4 -t ext4 /mnt/gil
<trew_> mount: special device /dev/sda4 does not exist
<Interruptus> הא
<Interruptus> אין לך sda 4
<Interruptus> אצלך זה 1235
<Interruptus> 12356789
<trew_> Interruptus, טוב
<trew_> זאת הגרסה המלאה
<trew_> http://pastebin.com/SbN7T9kz
<trew_> הוא עיגן לי את מנדריבה
<Interruptus> הו מגניב עכשיו תראה מה אתה צריך משם
<Interruptus> תראה אם התקלקל משהו בקבצים שם
<trew_> אני צריך את מה שהוא לא מצליח לעגן
<Interruptus> ותעבור הלאה
<Interruptus> איזה מהם
<Interruptus> היית ב5 6 7 8?
<trew_> את מולטימדיה אני צריך
<trew_> ואני לא רואה שהוא עיגן אותה
<Interruptus> כי עוד לא הגעת אליה בטח
<Interruptus> תעשה עוד ספריה ותעבור לבא
<Interruptus> תעגון אותו תראה מה יש בו
<Interruptus> וחוזר חלילה
<trew_> שום דבר
<trew_> 9 זאת אובונטו ממנה אני מדבר
<trew_> ו8 מעוגן כבר
<Interruptus> רגע
<Interruptus> אם אין לך sda4
<Interruptus> כנראה שהחרבת אותה
<Interruptus> sda
<Interruptus> לא סתם נעלם מהאופק
<Interruptus> כנראה שהמחיצה נחרבה
<trew_> מוזר שזה נחרב כי שמתי דגש שלא יהיה לי V של פרמוט
<trew_> על שום מחיצה אחרת ורק על המחיצה שעליה אני מתקין
<trew_> יש לי איך לתקן את זה?
<Interruptus> זה למה אני כל דבר מחזיק בהרדיסק פיזי אחר
<trew_> לא כתבתי שום דבר על המחיצה הזאת
<trew_> Interruptus, ראית את זה?
<trew_> http://pastebin.com/MZnsUuRR
<trew_> Interruptus, מה אתה אומר יש לידרך לשחזר את זה?
<Ddorda> ‏היי חבר'ה
<Ddorda> ‏אתם יודעים מה קיבלתי בדואר?
<trew_> 5 שניות
<trew_> לקח לך להגיב מאז ההתחברות
<trew_> כלכך התגעגעת?
<trew_> ;-)
<trew_> מה חדש?
<Ddorda> ‏הכל טוב
<Ddorda> ‏אל תשאל
<Ddorda> ‏קיבלנו שמשונית
<Ddorda> ‏של אובונטו
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏ועוד איזה בד כזה של אובונטו שאני לא בטוח איך הם רוצים שנשתמש בזה
<Ddorda> ‏אבל שיהיה ףַ
<trew_> מה זאת אומרת בד כזה של אובנטו?
<trew_> נשמע מעניין
<trew_> חח
<Ddorda> ‏מן בד עבה כזה שמודפס עליו Ubuntu
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני לא בטוח מה אמורים לעשות אתו
<Ddorda> ‏כי אין שם שום חור כדי לתלות אותו או משהו כזה
<trew_> מקסימום לעשות חור זה לא דבר קשה
<trew_> אגב מה בקשר לגוגל לא נראה לך שהוא יודע?
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Ddorda> ‏מה עם גוגל?
<trew_> לא נראה לי שאתה האדם היחיד שקבל כאלה שמשוניות לא?
<Ddorda> ‏לא היחיד, יש עוד אנשים בעולם
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: בעיות באינטרנט?
<trew_> לא
<trew_> בעיות במחשב
<trew_> אני לא מצליח להעלות את המנדריבה שלי
<trew_> למרות שאני כן מצליח לעגן אותה באובונטו
<trew_> (פדוווווורההההההה אני כל כך כועס עלייךך)
<Ddorda> ‏חחח
<Ddorda> ‏אתה יכול לבקש עזרה בערוץ שלהם
<trew_> פצצות
<trew_> ייקח לי הרבה זמן עד שאני אנסה פדורה שוב
<trew_> בינתיים אני רואה שאובונטו עובדת לי טוב עם המחשב
<trew_> רק חבל שזה על חשבון כל מה שהיה לי כמעט לפני כן במחשב
<trew_> כל התמונות והמדיה מקווה שלא אבל זה נראה שהם זזו לעזאזל
<Ddorda> ‎:x
<Ddorda> ‏נעלמו כליל?
<trew_> Ddorda, יש דרך לחבר מחיצה שהמחשב לא רוצה לעגן אותה?
<Ddorda> ‏מה זאת אומרת לא רוצה לעגן?
<Ddorda> ‎ניסית mount?
<trew_> הם לא נמחקו כי אני יודע שלא פרמטתי את המחיצה הזאת
<trew_> כן ניסיתי
<trew_> לא עזר
<Ddorda> ‏אמר משהו?
<trew_> יש דרך להכריח מואונט?
<trew_> כן
<Ddorda> ‎sudo?
<trew_> שניה אני ידביק
<trew_> או שתראה כמה שניות מה קרה לפני שבאת
<Ddorda> ‏תזהר לא להפריז בשורות
<trew_> יש שם המון חומר
<trew_> http://pastebin.com/MZnsUuRR
<trew_> Ddorda, הוא אומר שהוא נכשל ושאני יריץ את הפקודה הזאת למידע
<Ddorda> ‎:x
<Ddorda> ‎גם עם sudo?
<shimi810> ‏משהו מוזר קרה בפייסבוק הזה, הסירו לי את הניהול מהקבוצה... wtf?!
<shimi810> ‏אולי Ddorda יודע?..
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Ddorda> ‏נשמע הזוי לחלוטין
<Ddorda> ‏אולי התנתקת בטעות?
<shimi810> ‏לא...
<shimi810> ‏נכנסתי מחדש, חזר. מוזר
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר מאוד
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, הקטע עם הצ'אט בצד זה מוגזם
<Ddorda> ‏תעשה את זה בשתי שורות
<Ddorda> ‎Chat: http://chat.ubuntu-il.org/ (#ubuntu-il @ irc.freenode.com)
<Ddorda> ‏כשהחלק הראשון מיועד למי שלא יודע מה זה IRC
<Ddorda> ‏ומי שכן יודע כבר יבין מה ההמשך אומר
<shimi810> ‏בעע.. אני מנסה לערוך והוא אומר לי שאין מספיק הרשאות (ומנתק אותי מניהול).. מחקתי כבר את כל הקוקיס של פייסבוק. זה מאוד מוזר
<shimi810> ‏בכרומיום עובד מעולה, הפיירפוקס נדפק איכשהוא...
<Ddorda> ‏מה?
<Ddorda> ‎:x
<Ddorda> ‏נשמע הזוי לחלוטין
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אגב, זוכר שלפני כמה חודשים היה קטע בפייסבוק שהם נעלו אותו למשתמשי IE?
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר שמי שהשתמש ב־IE לא יכל להתחבר
<shimi810> ‏כן, זוכר
<Ddorda> ‏איזה גברים
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אגב, מה עם הקבוצה?
<shimi810> ‏כרגע סגורה לפרסומים, עדיין אפשר לגשת אליה. וצריך להחליף את הקישור באתר
<Ddorda> ‏רגע, ואיך ילכו הדיונים?
<Ddorda> ‏ואני אחליף
<Ddorda> ‏אין שום בעיה
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אגב, אתה יכול להחליף את הסמל?
<Ddorda> ‏הוא מכוער עד פחד
<Ddorda> ‏(בלי להעליב)
<Ddorda> ‏האמת שהוא לא מכוער עד פחד, אבל הוא לא מתאים
<shimi810> ‏לסמל הקודם?
<Ddorda> ‏לסמל החדש
<Ddorda> ‏רק לסמל
<Ddorda> ‏בלי כל הקישוטים
<shimi810> ‏אוקיי
<shimi810> ‏ובקשר לקבוצה, רוצה שאפתח שוב? אמרתי שעוברים, אז לא אמורים להמשיך בפעילות שם..
<Ddorda> ‏אפתח שוב
<Ddorda> ‎?
<shimi810> ‏כרגע אמור להיות נעול לכתיבה
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי
<Ddorda> ‏לא הבנתי בדיוק, אבל תעשה כראות עיניך
<shimi810> ‏איך הסמל עכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‏שנייה נאי אגיד לל
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, צריך להודיע בקבוצה שעברנו
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, בעמוד יש מקום לדיונים?
<shimi810> ‏את הלשונית דיונים? יש
<Ddorda> ‏גדול מדי ויש רקע לבן
<Ddorda> ‏צריך רקע שקוף
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, אני זז לכמה דקות
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר
<shimi810> ‏אוקיי, ביי
<Ddorda> ‏חזרתי
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: ראיתי שהחזרת חזרה
<shimi810> ‏כן... תראה בתמונות פרופיל את שתי התמונות הקטנות, אחת מהן שקופה - פייסבוק לא מתייחס לזה בכלל
<Ddorda> ‎:x
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: היי
<Ddorda> ‏liel: היי
<Ddorda> ‏אה יכול לתת לי הרשאות?
<liel> Ddorda: שלום
<liel> כן, בוודאי
<liel> Ddorda: Done
<H3r0> Ddorda - היי
<Ddorda> ‏liel: תודה
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: שלום שלום :)
<trew_> יש גם דרדסים?
<Gargamel2> נפרדנו
<Gargamel2> אני לא אוהב אותם יותר
<Rodensky> בוקר טו
<Rodensky> ב
<Rodensky> בסיסטם מוניטור, בלשונית processes
<Rodensky> מרכז התוכנה תפס לי כמה תהליכים שונים
<Rodensky> ובסטטוס היה רשום שזה זומבי
<Rodensky> מה זה אומר?
<Rodensky> ועניין שני - חזרו לי הבעיות של הסאונד שהיו לי עם אובונטו 9.04
<Rodensky> שאלה נוספת - יש לי מלא תהליכים שהשם שלהם מתחיל בgvfs, מה זה אומר?
<liel> !google gvfs
<liel> !cmds
<liel> !g cmds
<Hoborg> CMDS - http://www.cmdsonline.com/
<liel> אופס
<liel> !g gvfs
<Hoborg> GVFS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<liel> Rodensky: ^
<Gargamel2> מגניב, הוא מביא גם את העיתון בבוקר?
<Rodensky> כן איך שכתבת לגגל כבר עשיתי את זה
<Rodensky> אני מחפשת עכשיו הסבר פשוט לזומבי
<Rodensky> אבל הכי חשוב
<Rodensky> בעיות הסאונד
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: בקשרלמרכז התכנות
<Ddorda> ‏הוא משאיר פרוסס דולק ברקע
<Ddorda> ‏בשביל הפעולות שאת עושה
<Rodensky> איזה פעולות?
<Ddorda> ‏ככה את לא חייבת להשאיר את המרכז פתוח והוא ימשיך
<Ddorda> ‏עדכונים, התקנות...
<Rodensky> אבל אני לא צריכה אותו פתוח
<Rodensky> סימנתי שלא יהיו עדכונים וכאלה
<Ddorda> ‏מה זאת אומרת סימנת שלא יהיו עדכונים?
<david-c> ערב טוב לנמצאים
<Rodensky> שלא לדבר על זה שהיישום של העדכונים מתעקש מידי פעם להפעיל את עצמו ברקע למרות שסימנתי שלא יחפש ולא יתקין עדכונים וכאלה, שאני אעשה את זה ידנית
<Rodensky> נמאס לי מהפגזות העדכונים הבלתי רלוונטים, אז אני מעדכנת עכשיו ידנית פעם בשבוע-שבועיים, אבל הוא ממשיך להטריד אותי
<david-c> רציתי לדעת פקודה דרך המסוף איך ניתן לכתוב לתוך קובץ default
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מוזר מאוד
<Ddorda> ‏david-c: איפה הקובץ הזה נמצא?
<liel> Gargamel2: כן
<david-c> apache
<liel> זה קלארק, אחרי הכול
<Ddorda> ‏david-c: מיקום מלא?<
<david-c> /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: סימנת גם שלא יציק לך על עדכוני אבטחה?
<Rodensky> כן
<liel> Ddorda: אתה מעוניין שאעבוד על פלאגין של לוגינג קבוע לסומבוט?
<Rodensky> הדברים האלה לא קריטיים במיוחד כי זה רץ בקטע עם משאבים נמוכים, העניין של הסאונד מציק לי הרבה יותר
<Ddorda> ‏liel: כן!
<liel> Ddorda: למה סימן הקריאה?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: איזה עניין?
<Rodensky> אני כל פעם צריכה לאתחל כדי שיחזור לי הסאונד
<Rodensky> פתאום הסאונד מפסיק לעבוד
<Ddorda> ‏liel: כי אני מאוד רוצה :)
<Rodensky> שום צליל לא יוצא
<Ddorda> ‎?!
<Rodensky> אני מאתחלת אז הוא חוזר, ואחרי כמה זמן שוב מפסיק
<Ddorda> ‏תסתכלי בלוגים של pulseaudio
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מאתחלת מה?
<Rodensky> מאתחלת את המחשב
<Ddorda> ‏בשביל סאונד?
<Rodensky> כן
<Ddorda> ‏לא חבל? זה לא ווינדוז פה
<Rodensky> אין לזה כרגע פיתרון אחר
<Ddorda> ‏בטח שיש
<Ddorda> ‎killall pulseaudio
<Rodensky> לפני מלא זמן שאלתי כמה פעמים בצ'ט האמריקאי של אובונטו
<Rodensky> עשיתי גם את הקיל הזה
<Rodensky> עשיתי עוד מלא דברים שהם כתבו שם
<Rodensky> כלום לא עזר
<Ddorda> ‏זה נשמע לי מאוד מוזר, אבל אני אחפש לך
<Rodensky> הסאונד פשוט מפסיק למרות שכל הפרמטרים שקשורים אליו נמצאים על רמה גבוהה ולמרות שכל התהליכים פעילים
<Ddorda> ‏את על מחשב נייד?
<Rodensky> כן
<Ddorda> ‏הו, כמה צפוי
<Ddorda> ‏תמיד בעיות סאונד זה במחשבים ניידים
<Rodensky> אם יש דבר אחד שווינדוס עוקף את אובונטו בסיבוב
<Rodensky> זה שהסאונד לא מפסיק
<Ddorda> ‏ההבדל הוא שלווינדוז החברות מכינות דרייברים
<Rodensky> כן, והדרייברים האלה כל-כך מוצלחים, שכל המחשב נתקע ואז שומעים את אותו צליל אלף פעם עד שמאתחלים חחחחח
<Ddorda> ‏נו ככה זה, כשהחברה לא משתפת פעולה הנפגעים הם הלקוחות כמובן
<david-c> סליחה שאני מתערב אבל אף מערכת לא יכולה על לינוקס
<Rodensky>  ‎killall pulseaudio לא עובד
<Rodensky> הייתה פקודת קיל אחרת שנתנו לי בזמנו
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: רגע, killall pulseaudio לא עובד בכלל?
<Rodensky> killall: command not found
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא צפוי
<Rodensky> עליתי על השגיאה
<Rodensky> פולס בלי אי
<Rodensky> pulsaudio
<Rodensky> לא pulse
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר, אצלי זה עם e =\
<Rodensky> אה לא
<Rodensky> רגע
<Ddorda> ‏על איזה מחשב את? זה ממש מוזר כל הסיפור הזה :P
<Rodensky> על הדל הרגיל שלי
<Rodensky> שניה
<Rodensky> קילאול לא עובד
<Rodensky> בכל אופן האיות הוא בלי אי
<Rodensky> killall pulseaudio
<Rodensky> killall: command not found
<Rodensky> killall pulsaudio
<Rodensky> pulsaudio: no process found
<Rodensky> אולי בגלל שסגרתי קודם ידנית, בכל אופן כשאני רוצה להפעיל את הפולס, הוא מקבל רק בלי האות אי
<Ddorda> ‏מה סגרת ידנית?
<Rodensky> בסיסטם
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. =\
<Rodensky> אבל הוא כל פעם מעלה את זה מחדש
<Rodensky> pulseaudio
<Rodensky> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Rodensky> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<Rodensky> עכשיו עם אי
<Rodensky> והוא כן מתייחס לזה
<Rodensky> לא יודעת מה נסגר
<Ddorda> ‏זה אמור להיות עם e
<Rodensky> אני יודעת, אבל קודם כשאייתתי את זה עם אי זה כתב לי שאין דבר כזה
<Interruptus> הממ זומבים
<Rodensky> ואז כשאייתתי בלי
<Interruptus> אפוקליפטי הייתי אומר
<Rodensky> זה איפשר לי לראות רשימה של כל מיני דברים
<Rodensky> לא עזר לי בכלום
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מסתבר שיש באג כזה
<Ddorda> ‏שהוא מזהה שהוא דולק
<Ddorda> ‏אפילו כשהוא הוא לא
<Rodensky> :\
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כך או כך את לא חייבת לכבות את המחשב
<Ddorda> ‎תעשי Alt+Ctrl+PrntScrn+K
<Rodensky> הייתה לי בדיוק אותה בעיה ב9.04 ואז ב#ubuntu נתנו לי מלא מלא הוראות לעשות
<Rodensky> כל אחד נתן לי סידרה אחרת כל הוראות
<Rodensky> כלום לא עזר, ואמרו לי שזה באג ושזה יתוקן
<Ddorda> ‎=\
<Ddorda> ‏תשובה נוראית
<Interruptus> באגינשווילי
<Ddorda> ‎Interruptus: :D
<Interruptus> קיבלתי איזה לאפטופ ממש כבד של HP
<Interruptus> בשביל נסיונות
<Interruptus> משהו dv9000
<Interruptus> יש לי כבר 2 טושיבה ו2 IBM
<Interruptus> בבית
<liel> Ddorda: לא תהיה בעיה להשתמש בספריית הלוגינג של הובורג 2, נכון?
<david-c> יש מצב לפקודה לעריכת קובץ מהטרמינל?
<david-c> ,
<Ddorda> ‏liel: למה שתהיה בעיה?
<Interruptus> nano vim
<Interruptus> מה שתבחר
<Interruptus> pico nano vim vih
<Ddorda> ‏david-c: אתה רוצה לערוך גראפית?
<Interruptus> vi
<Ddorda> ‏או לערוך ממש במסוף?
<david-c> כןן לערוך גראפית
<Ddorda> ‎david-c: gedit ...file.txt
<david-c> טוב אחלה
<Ddorda> ‏ואם תרצה לערוך במסוף פעם תשתמש באחד הכלים ש־ Interruptus נתן
<Ddorda> ‏אני אישית ממליץ על vim
<Ddorda> ‏שהוא אדיר
<Interruptus> כלי מסובך צריך לעשות לו מאפינג
<Rodensky> דור
<david-c> לא הבנת יש לי קובץ שאין לא הרשאות אני צריך דרך המסוף לערוך אותו
<Rodensky> השילוב הזה של המקשים תקע לי את המחשב
<Rodensky> הייתי צריכה לעשות ריסט דרך הכפתור של הכיבוי
<Interruptus> הממ
<Rodensky> אבל לפחות עכשיו חזר הסאונד חחח
<Interruptus> sudo vim file
<Interruptus> ברוטאלי הייתי אומר
<david-c> טוב תודה
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: ?
<Rodensky> ^
<Ddorda> ‏זה היה אמור רק לכבות את X
<Ddorda> ‏ממש הזוי מה שהולך אצלך במחשב
<Rodensky> אני לא מתווכחת איתך בקשר למה שזה היה אמור
<Rodensky> זה פשוט תקע את המחשב
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏הבנתי
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי
<Ddorda> ‏פעם הבאה שנתקע לך הסאונד, תנסי לעשות את הפקודה killall pulseaudio
<Rodensky> אמרת לך
<Rodensky> זה לא עובד
<Rodensky> הוא כותב שאין כזאת פקודה
<Interruptus> אומר שאין פולסאאודיו
<Interruptus> או שאין קיל אול
<Rodensky> כתבתי קודם בדיוק מה הטרמינל מחזיר לי
<Rodensky> פעם אין פקודה כזו (קיל אול) ופעם אין תהליך בשם פולסאודיו
<Interruptus> חחחחחח הולישיט
<Rodensky> וזה במקביל לחלון של סיסטם מוניטור פתוח שבו אני רואה שיש תהליך של פולסאודיו
<Interruptus> ps auwwxf |grep pulseaudio
<Rodensky> וכשאני הורגת את התהליך הזה דרך הסיסטם מוניטור, הוא תוך שניה חוזר
<Interruptus> ps aux | awk '{ print $8 " " $2 }' | grep -w Z
<Interruptus> זה נותן לך זומבים
<Rodensky> אגב, אחרי הפקודה ההיא שדור נתן, שהייתה אמורה להרוג את האיקס
<Rodensky> הייתי צריכה לאתחל פעמיים
<Rodensky> פעם אחת הריסטרט שאמרתי
<Rodensky> ופעם שניה כשהפאנל של גנום עלה במיקום לא נכון ובגודל מזערי שלא אמור להיות אפשרי לפי ההגדרות
<Rodensky> אה סליחה, זה לא הפאנל של גנום
<Rodensky> זה משהו אחר ששמתי במקומו אחרי שהעפתי את הפאנל חחח
<Rodensky> טעות שלי :)
<nady> מה עושה מי שלא מבין במחשבים?
<Rodensky> קורא על מה שהוא צריך ו/או מבקש עזרה ממי שכן מבין
<Rodensky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552533/
<nady> לדוגמא על פלאש?
<Rodensky> מה עם פלאש?
<nady> התוסף באתרים ?
<Rodensky> מה איתו?
<nady> המחשב לא מתקן את עצמו לבד?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> אתה מכיר מנתחים שמנתחים את עצמם?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: קראתי על אחד כזה
<Ddorda> ‏עשה לעצמו הסרת אפנדציט
<nady> מה קורה דור
<Rodensky> נו בסדר, ואבא שלי פעם באמת ניתח את עצמו
<Rodensky> אבל
<Rodensky> זה נדיר
<Ddorda> ‎nady: cxsr
<Ddorda> ‏בסדר
<Rodensky> ובכל מקרה, מחשב זה גולם
<Ddorda> ‏כבר חוזר
<nady> מה שימך?
<nady> אתה פה
<Rodensky> אגב, דור, מעניין שהסאונד לא מת לי אף פעם באמצע האזנה למשהו
<Rodensky> אני מגלה שהוא מת רק אחרי שאני סוגרת קובץ שמתנגן בו סאונד ומנסה לפתוח אחד אחר
<Rodensky> למשל אם צפיתי בסרטון ביו טיוב ואח"כ סגרתי את הדפדפן או אם סיימתי להאזין לקובצי אודיו/וידאו בוי אל סי או בנגן אחר כלשהו
<nady> לא מצליח להפעיל מצלמה
<nady> http://www.spinchat.co.il/
<Interruptus> ממתי תפוז עובד על לינוקס
<Interruptus> אני התייאשתי מהם
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: חחח
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כן, זה ברור לגמרי ממה זה נובע
<Ddorda> ‏pulseaudio או משהו אחר שקשור בזה קורס
<Ddorda> ‏מאיזה התנגשות, לא ברורה איזה
<Rodensky> אני רואה עכשיו קטע מהרצאה על התמכרויות
<Rodensky> בקיצור
<Ddorda> ‏האמת שהייתה לי תופעה דומה פעם, אבל זה היה מסתדר פשוט כשהייתי עושה killall pulseaudio
<Rodensky> במדידות שנעשו על מוליכים עצביים
<Ddorda> ‏מהר מאוד פשוט עשיתי לי קיצור מקשים שעושה את זה
<Rodensky> מסתבר שאורגזמה שווה לשני צ'יזבורגרים
<Ddorda> ‎?!
<Ddorda> ‏זה שקר!
<Rodensky> ברמת ההנאה
<Rodensky> לפי המדידות
<Ddorda> ‏לא מוכן לקבל את זה
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Interruptus> האא לא
<Rodensky> אז המרצה אומר "כמובן שזה לא נכון, אבל זה מה שהגרף מייצג..."
<Interruptus> מה פתאום
<Ddorda> ‏"אתה טוב לי כמו שני צ'יזבורגרים טובים"
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<Ddorda> ‏אחח.. אני מת על הקפה האיטלקי שלי :)
<Interruptus> אני בעד תה
<Rodensky> חליטות פירות ופרחים
<Rodensky> יותר טעים מתה
<Ddorda> ‏חליטת פירות יער
<Ddorda> ‏זה שוס אמתי
<Interruptus> יש לי בבית 10 סוגים של תה
<Interruptus> לבן שחור ירוק
<Interruptus> סיני ציילוני יפני אנגלי
<Interruptus> הודי
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: לי יש כמות דומה של חליטות :D
<Rodensky> חחחחחח גם לי
<Ddorda> ‏ועוד שני סוגים של פולי קפה
<Rodensky> סבא שלי קנה מכונת קפה שמגיעה עם קפסולות בטעמים מיוחדים
<Ddorda> ‏קפסולות?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> קפסולות של מכונת קפה
<Ddorda> ‏כן כן
<Interruptus> קפסולות או פודים?
<Rodensky> מה ההבדל?
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: של Lavazza?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> של נספרסו
<Rodensky> מצא חן בעיני יותר מלוואצה
<Ddorda> ‏אמריקאי?
<Ddorda> ‏כן, לוואצה זה לא להיט
<Rodensky> סגפרדו אני גם אוהבת
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, מסתבר שבתה יש יותר מכפול קפאין מקפה
<Rodensky> וואלה?
<Ddorda> ‏בחיי
<Rodensky> ממתי?
<Ddorda> ‏מאז ומעולם
<Interruptus> תה אנגלי עם חלב זה אדיר
<Ddorda> ‏והאמת שידעו על זה מזמן, אבל רק לא מזמן קראתי על זה
<Rodensky> ממה שאני קראתי לפני כמה זמן, יש בו הרבה פחות קפאין
<Rodensky> פחות מחצי
<Rodensky> מה שיש בו הרבה זה תאין
<Interruptus> אוהב את הזה עם התמצית ברגמוט
<Rodensky> שזה דומה לקפאין
<Ddorda> ‏לא. שנייה נאי אגיד לך כמויות
<Ddorda> ‏שיט, בעצם החוברת לא אצלי, השאלתי אותה למישהי
<Ddorda> ‏אבל בהזדמנות אני אגיד לך כמויות :P
<Rodensky> תוודא שהכוונה לקפאין ולא לתאין, כי תאין דומה מאוד ויש כאלה שמחשיבים אותם כאותו חומר
<Ddorda> ‏לא, קפאין
<Rodensky> בכל מקרה זה לא מדאיג אותי כי אני לא שותה תה אלא רק חליטות פירות ופרחים :)
<Rodensky> אין שם לא זה ולא זה
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: שותה פרחים?
<Ddorda> ‏לדעתי גם בחליטה יש קפאין, אבל עוד לא קראתי את זה בשום מנקום
<Ddorda> ‏מקום*
<Interruptus> יש לי בגינה מרווה אננס
<Interruptus> ונענע חריפה
<Rodensky> גם אם יש בה קפאין, סביר להניח שבכמות קטנה במיוחד, כי זה לא מרכיב עיקרי בשום צורה אלא אם מוסיפים אותו במכוון לתערובת או שמוסיפים עלי תה לחליטה
<Interruptus> וכל מני צמחים יפים
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: יכול להיות
<Interruptus> כמו לענה כסופה
<Interruptus> אגב אתם יודעים שבלענה ובמרווה יש חומר שבמינונים קטנים גורם להרגשה טובה
<Ddorda> ‏לי יש עשב לימוני
<Ddorda> ‏אחד האדירים
<Interruptus> ובמינונים גבוהים גורם להזיות פסיכדליות
<Rodensky> חליטה של למונגר
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: וואלה?
<Ddorda> ‏אז אתה אומר שלא כדאי לשתות תמצית מרווה?
<Interruptus> מינונים גבוהים = מיצוי X15
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: אז תמצית חזקה במיוחד?
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> או לעשן את המרווה
<moshe742> Ddorda, איך אתה מגיע לכנס אבטחת מידע?
<Rodensky> שוב
<Rodensky> :\
<moshe742> מה הבעיה אצלך?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אוטובוס אני מניח
<Rodensky> דור - חליטת למונגראס ולואיזה
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: מתי זה בעצם?
<moshe742> אם אני לא טועה בשבוע הבא
<Ddorda> ‏ללואיזה יש ריח טוב אבל בחליטה זה מעצבן קצת
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: יש לנו שולחן?
<moshe742> אסף יכול לספק שולחן פלסטיק אבל מישהו יצטרך לקחת אותו מאזור נתיבות
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אני גם יכול להביא שולחן פלסטיק אם יש הובלה
<Ddorda> ‏אני אפילו יכול להביא כמה שולחנות אם יש הובלה, אבל זאת הבעיה
<Ddorda> ‏ואגב, יש לי איך להביא מנתיבות, אם נצטרך פעם
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, איזה קטע לא נורמלי
<Ddorda> ‏ראיתי בלוג על אובונטו בעמוד פייסבוק שלנו
<Ddorda> ‏אני נכנס
<moshe742> איך אתה יכול להביא מנתיבות? אפשר לסדר את זה להפעם?
<Ddorda> ‏וקולט שאני מכיר את הבנאדם
<Ddorda> !
<moshe742> בלוג של מישהו מהקהילה?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: יש לי איך להביא מנתיבות אלי הביתה, אין לי איך להביא את זה מכאן לת"א
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: מישהו חדש
<Ddorda> ‏לאוניד שמו
<moshe742> תכניס אותו:)
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=425763
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: יקירתי, אני מציע לך לעקוב אחרי זה, אני מקווה שזה יעזור לך
<moshe742> זה כמו אתמול, אני וירון מכירים מישהו משותף
<Ddorda> ‏כן, ראיתי
<Ddorda> ‏זה נראה כמו פתרון טוב, אם זה אכן יעבוד לך
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: הוא כבר בפנים ככל הנראה
<moshe742> אז אתה אומר שצריך לארגן הסעה מאזור אשדוד עכשיו, כן?
<moshe742> יש דרך ליצור קשר עם המגיעים לכנס?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אגב, צריך לסדר שונה את עניין הפגישות
<Ddorda> ‏את הלוגינג
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא בנוי טוב כרגע
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: הוא זמין בפייסבוק
<moshe742> הבעיה שאם לא עושים שורה רווח זה יוצר ברצף, כלומר כגוש אחד
<moshe742> תביא לינק לעמוד בפייסבוק
<Rodensky> רומניה מדינה מוזרה. 5 מעלות בחוץ, והשלג לא נעלם
<moshe742> השאלה מה צריך להוסיף כדי שזה יהיה בנוי טוב? (וויקי)
<Ddorda> ‏ברח לי שם הארוע
<moshe742> DC9723
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: צריך שיהיה עמוד אחד עם לינקים לכל הלוגים
<moshe742> כמו שעשינו בזמנו בוויקי העולמי?
<Ddorda> ‎http://www.facebook.com/pages/wbwntw-ysrl-Ubuntu-Israel/191342970876111?v=wall#!/event.php?eid=176071369090862
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: כן
<moshe742> משום מה הלינק שהבאת לא מאפשר בקליק גישה לשם
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: תחפש DC9723
<moshe742> בגוגל או פייס?
<Ddorda> ‏פצ'בוצ'ה
<Rodensky> פאצ'ה בוק
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כן, אני יודע
<Ddorda> ‏אבל זה פשוט נשמע פחות טוב
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‏אם כבר זורמים עם ה־צ'
<moshe742> Ddorda, מצאתי משהו יותר טוב מפייס, יש עמוד למי שמחפש הסעות
<moshe742> כנס לפה http://dc9723.org/%D7%94%D7%A1%D7%A2%D7%95%D7%AA-%D7%95%D7%98%D7%A8%D7%9E%D7%A4%D7%99%D7%9D/
<moshe742> תבקש שם ונקווה שיהיה מישהו שיוכל לעזור, יש מישהו מאזור אשקלון כך שיש תקוה:)
<Ddorda> ‎moshe742: libro da faccia
<Rodensky> יש משהו יותר מוצלח מאשר שילוב בין שמן זית למיץ לימון?
<moshe742> Ddorda, ??
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: בוודאי
<Rodensky> זו ההמצאה הטובה בעולם
<Rodensky> שמן זית עם מיץ לימון
<Interruptus> תפוח וקינמון!
<Rodensky> אייכ
<Ddorda> ‏מונוסודיום גלוטומט?
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Rodensky> קינמון זה אחד הדברים הכי מגעילים שיש
<Interruptus> יש כזה שיר
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: ?1
<Rodensky> למונוסודיום גלוטמט אין טעם בפני עצמו ולא באמת צריך אותו
<Interruptus> without msg i am nothing
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: בתור משהי שאני מחשיב ענינת טעם, אני לא מוכן לשמוע דברים כאלה
<Rodensky> אפשר לעשות מרק עוף הרבה יותר טעים בלי זה
<Rodensky> *אנינת
<Ddorda> ‏אמת, סלחי לי כי חטאתי
<Rodensky> והרבה דברים אחרים הרבה יותר מוצלחים בלי הרעל הזה
<Interruptus> יש לי חיבה אדירה לקינמון וציפורן
<Interruptus> ואגוז מוסקט
<Ddorda> ‏משהו עובר עלי לאחרונה, אני חוגג בשגיאות
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: ברור, זה עדיין החומר שמשתמשים בו הכי הרבה
<Rodensky> ציפורן ואגוז מוסקט לבדם או בעודף הם מגעילים, אבל בשילוב עם תבלינים אחרים ובכמות קטנה הם פצצה
<Ddorda> ‏אולי אחרי מלח וסוכר
<Rodensky> אבל קינמון - זה גועללל
<Rodensky> דור, מונוסודיום גלוטמט זה מלח
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כ"כ... טעים...!
<Rodensky> סוג של מלח
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כן
<Interruptus> מונוסודיום גלוטמט זה סה"כ תגובה של חומצה גלוטמית
<Ddorda> ‏התכוונתי אחרי מלח בישול נקי
<Interruptus> עם אוויר
<Rodensky> זה רעל
<Rodensky> במיוחד בכמויות שאנשים צורכים כיום בתזונה המעובדת שלהם
<Interruptus> חומצה גלוטמית נוצרת בריקבון של בשר ודג ובתסיסה של דגנים
<Ddorda> ‏בשביל זה יש לנו כבד גדול
<Rodensky> דור, יש חוקרים שטוענים שזה מצטבר במוח ודופק אותו
<Interruptus> כלומר למה סטייק מיושן טעים יותר?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: זה מסביר הרבה על כמה קופים בכיתה שלי
<Rodensky> Interruptus, בכמויות קטנות ומידי פעם זה לא נורא
<Rodensky> אבל כמרכיב קבוע במזון, ועוד בכמויות שהעולם המערבי צורך, זה רעל
<Interruptus> כי התפתחה בו חומצה גלוטמית עקב הפירוק של החלבונים
<Interruptus> והחומצה הגלוטמית מחזקת את כל הטעמים שמסביבה
<Rodensky> בדיוק כמו שמלח שולחן רגיל הוא רעל כשאוכלים אותו בכמויות שאנשים צורכים כיום
<Rodensky> וכנ"ל לגבי סוכר
<Ddorda> ‏יש את זה גם בפולי קפה? כי זה יהיה עצוב לוותר על הקפה שלי :P
<Interruptus> לא
<Interruptus> אבל תנסה להתסיס אותם
<Interruptus> אולי זה יצא
<Interruptus> פולי קקאו מתסיסים
<Ddorda> ‏אם זה יתחיל להיות ירוק ומבעבע?
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Interruptus> ויש להם טעם מיוחד
<Rodensky> Interruptus, אם אתה מתסיס מזון וזה נוצר ספונטנית ואתה אוכל דבר כזה מידי פעם זה לא נורא
<Ddorda> ‎Interruptus: pukh eetu zv navu tjr kdnrh
<Rodensky> אבל כשאתה מוסיף את זה לכל המזון שלך
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: פולי קקאו זה משהו אחר לגמרי
<Rodensky> ואתה מייצר את זה מלאכותית ומציף את המזון שלך בזה
<Interruptus> יש לי חיבה לנסיונות כימיקליים קולינריים
<Rodensky> במקום להכניס מרכיבי מזון
<Rodensky> זה מסוכן
<Ddorda> ‏יש לי סימפטיה
<Rodensky> דוגמה - אין שום סיבה להכניס אבקת מרק עוף למרק עוף
<Rodensky> את הטעם מקבלים מבישול של העוף עצמו
<Interruptus> שבוע שעבר הכנתי סלמון כבוש תוצרת בית
<Rodensky> למה להכניס את החומר הזה מאבקה?
<Interruptus> סגנון נורבגי
<Rodensky> למה להוסיף כאלה כמויות?
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, עוד מישהו שם לב שכשמחפשים "שיטת השקשוקה" יש איזה מיליון תוצאות של "צפייה ישירה של שיטת השקשוקה!!!" ובעצם זה של האחים עופר?
<Interruptus> זה כמו לדפוק על בלוטות הטעם עם פטיש
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: יש גם כאלה
<Rodensky> Interruptus, הבעיה שאתה עושה את זה באופן קבוע אתה מתרגל לטעם ונאלץ להוסיף כמויות הולכות וגדלות
<Interruptus> כמו לגור על יד שדה תעופה
<Interruptus> אח"כ אתה לא שומע שום דבר שמדברים בדציבלים רגילים
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: זול ומרגיז?
<Rodensky> הורדתי מלח וסוכר מהתזונה שלי
<Interruptus> רק בצעקות
<Interruptus> גם
<Rodensky> אני משתדלת לא לאכול מזון מעובד כדי שאוכל לשלוט על הסוכר והמלח
<Rodensky> בהתחלה הטעם של האוכל היה תפל במידה מסויימת
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: על גרייט שיט שמעת.
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Rodensky> אח"כ לומדים מחדש טעמים
<Interruptus> כשהייתי באנגליה ואכלתי יורקשייר פודינג עם ביף סטיו
<Rodensky> מה זה דור?
<Interruptus> זה היה כ"כ תפל
<Interruptus> ונוראי
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: סתם, קוראים לזה גריישיט
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת על מה אתה מדבר
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: זו איזו דיאטה או לפי מה שההורים שלי אומרים "דרך חיים"
<Ddorda> ‏שהם מתכננים את הארוחות שלהם מראש
<Interruptus> אוכלים רק דברים אפורים?
<Ddorda> ‏ואין בהם בכלל פחמימות
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: משמ לא
<Ddorda> ‏ממש*
<Rodensky> Interruptus, באנגליה הייתי רק בלונדון והמקום היחיד שמצא חן בעיני האוכל זה מסעדת פועלים סינית טבעונית
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו, מה זה בכלל לא פחמימות, בהכל יש פחמימות
<Ddorda> ‏הכוונה היא לא פסטות ודברים כאלה
<Rodensky> דור, דיאטה ללא פחמימות זה אטקינס דיאט, וזה מסוכן מאוד
<Interruptus> חח כשהייתי קטן יום אחד אמרתי להורים שלי שאני אוכל רק דברים צהובים
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: האמת שאבא שלי עוקב אחרי התזונה שלו עם דיאטנית
<Ddorda> ‏והיא אומרת לו שהתפריט מצוין
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת מי זו הדיאטנית הזו ומה אבא שלך בדיוק אוכל
<Rodensky> אני פשוט אומרת לך שדיאטה ללא פחמימות היא מסוכנת
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> אנרגיה זמינה לגוף
<Interruptus> זה דבר חשוב
<Interruptus> למיטוכונדריות
<Interruptus> אחרת הגוף יקרוס ולא יוכל לעבד את השומן והחלבון
<Rodensky> אם לא מספקים לגוף פחמימות, הוא מאט את חילוף החומרים כדי להמנע כמה שאפשר מניצול שומן
<Ddorda> ‏בסדר, אבל יש הבדל בין "צריך פחמימות" לבין כמויות הפסטה שאדם ממוצע צורך
<Rodensky> אדם צריך די הרבה פחמימות
<Rodensky> אנחנו פשוט אמורים לאכול את כל הפחמימות האלה ולנצל אותן
<Rodensky> אנחנו לא אמורים להיות עצלנים ולהפסיק לאכול פחמימות כדי להמשיך להיות עצלנים
<Rodensky> פירוק עודף של חלבון עקב ההמנעות הזו מפחמימות והניסיון להמנע מפירוק שומנים, בנוסף לתזונה שמכילה כמות גבוהה של חלבונים כדי לפצות על החוסר בפחמימות התזונה
<Rodensky> *בתזונה
<moo3> מה התוכנות הנפוצות של בלוטות בבאקטראק 4?
<Rodensky> יכול לגרום לקריסה של הכבד
<Ddorda> ‏moo3: המ שתתקין ;)
<Interruptus> יש פחמימות ארוכות
<Interruptus> כמו בטטה
<Interruptus> תירס אורז
<Interruptus> מלא
<Rodensky> זה נקרא רב פחמימה
<Interruptus> ויש פחמימות קצרות
<Interruptus> כמו סופגניה
<moo3> שמשתמשים בהם
<Interruptus> בייגלה
<Rodensky> הקצרות הן מונו ודי
<Ddorda> ‏moo3: או שאתה מתכוון למשהו שמגיע עם המערכת?
<Interruptus> גלידה
<Rodensky> Interruptus, צריך לאזן גם כמויות וגם מהירות ספיגה
<Interruptus> האינטרס שלך שהפחמימות יתפרקו לאיטם ויספקו מחסן אנרגיה יציב לגוף
<Rodensky> אתה יכול למשל לאכול משהו שיש לו כמות גדולה של פחמימות "קצרות"
<Rodensky> אבל אם תאכל את זה עם שמן
<Rodensky> אתה תעכב את הספיגה
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Rodensky> בטטה למשל מכילה סוכרים פשוטים בכמות גבוהה מאשר בתפו"א
<Rodensky> תפו"א מכיל עמילן, שהוא סוכר "ארוך"
<Ddorda> ‏moo3: האמת שאני לא בטוח, המון זמן לא נגעתי בבקטראק
<moo3> btscanner, blueprint
<Rodensky> אבל הסוכר של הבטטה בכל זאת מתפרק לאט יותר
<Rodensky> מאשר העמילן של התפו"א
<Interruptus> עדיין זה פולימרים של עמילן ועמילזה
<moo3> ראית את ארבע ?
<Rodensky> Interruptus, עמילזה זה האנזים שמפרק את העמילן
<moo3> בנוי אובונטו לינוקס נחמד לחלוטין
<Rodensky> הסוכרים האלה הם לא פולימרים של עמליזה
<Rodensky> *עמילזה
<Rodensky> אלא עמילן הוא פולימר של סוכר
<Rodensky> המורכבות של הפחמימה פחות חשובה מהמהירות שבה היא מתפרקת (מדד גליקמי)
<Interruptus> נו הבנת את הכוונה שלי
<Rodensky> בד"כ פחמימה מורכבת יותר תתפרק לאט יותר, אבל זה לא תמיד נכון, כמו במקרה של תפו"א ובטטה למשל
<Ddorda> ‏moo3: כן, ראיתי כשזה יצא
<Ddorda> ‏יותר אהבתי את גרסה 3 האמת
<Interruptus> הממ מענין אם הרליס הבא של אובונטו יהיה פחות באגי
<Ddorda> ‏העובדה שהם עברו את הסף של CD רגיל די מבעסת
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: לא
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: גרסה x.10 היא תמיד יותר באגית
<Interruptus> מה לא
<Ddorda> ‏גרסאות x.04 הן היציבות יותר
<Interruptus> טוב נו דביאן סקוויז מתקרבת לשיחרור
<Ddorda> ‏וגרסאות x.10 הן יותר לניסויים וכאלה
<moo3> בכל מקרה אני חוסך לעצמי להעלות את הלייבסידי כי התחלתי לקרוא את הדפי man של התוכנות, איזה תוכנות הן יותר שימושיות?
<Interruptus> נתקין לה קרנל 36
<Interruptus> ויהיה טוב
<Ddorda> ‏moo3: תלוי מה אתה מנסה לעשות
<Interruptus> אני פשוט שונא עידכונים שמחרבשים את המערכת
<moo3> למצוא אקספלויטים
<Ddorda> ‎moo3: google
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Interruptus> הממ אתה צריך נסוס ו אנמאפ
<moo3> nmap
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> מפלצת רב ראשית
<moo3> בשביל לגשת לבלוטות?
<Ddorda> ‏תמיד סיקרנו אותי כל הכלים האלה
<Ddorda> ‏הבעיה היא שאני לא מצליח לעשות כלום אתם דרך הנטבוק =\
<Interruptus> הא בלוטות
<Interruptus> לא יצא לי להתעסק עם בלוטות
<moo3> חח אז לא יצא לכם להתעסק
<Interruptus> נו אתה קיבוצניק כל המחשבים בלאן אחד ענק
<Ddorda> ‏moo3: מצאתי על זה קצת חומר בגוגל
<Interruptus> אפשר לחגוג
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: כן
<Ddorda> ‏לא יאמן
<Ddorda> ‏המחשבים של הנהלת חשבונות באוהת רשת אתי
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו, אני דרך ראוטר אז אני מוגן
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני יכול בכיף להדפיס להם דברים :P
<moo3> אז תשלח אלי
<Ddorda> ‏פשוט לא יאמן
<moshe742> Ddorda, אתה מכיר עדי כהן מגן יבנה?
<moo3> =)
<Ddorda> ‎http://www.soldierx.com/bbs/201001/Bluetooth-hacking-wth-Backtrack-4
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אולי...?
<Ddorda> ‏תלוי מי זה, זה אולי השם הכי נפוץ בארץ
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Rodensky> מסתבר שבנברסקה יש עיר בשם "ז'נבה"
<moshe742> הוא מגיע לכנס והוא גר בגן יבנה
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: מגניב לאללה
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: איזה גודל שולחן אנחנו צריכים?
<moshe742> השאלה אם הוא מגיע עם רכב, אם כן זה יכול לפתור לנו את כל הבעיות:)
<Interruptus> יש גם עיר בשם jerusalem
<moshe742> לדעתי מטר שתיים יספיק
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: לא, כי תלוי איזה גודל רכב
<Interruptus> וגם alxendria
<moo3> Ddorda  תודה
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: זה נורא הקטע הזה, יש איזה 16 ירושלים בעולם
<moshe742> אני מדבר על המקסימום
<Ddorda> ‏איזה 10 באפריקה, שניים באוסטרליה
<Interruptus> חח זה מטורף
<moshe742> תחשוב שאני מביא איתי את הרולאפ ויהיו פליירים וכו'
<Ddorda> ‏ועוד כמות נכבדת באירופה
<Rodensky> כן ראיתי כל מיני כאלה ערים
<Rodensky> הם לא יצירתיים בכלל
<Ddorda> ‏כמו קרית גת!
<Ddorda> ‏כל הרחובות הראשיים שלהם על שם ערים גדולות
<Interruptus> הו קינג דיאמונד זה כיף
<Ddorda> ‏רחוב פריז
<Ddorda> ‎XD
<Ddorda> ‏מי שתכנן את קרית גת לוזר.
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אגב!!!
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: הגיע השמשונית
<Ddorda> ‏ועוד איזה בד שלא ברור לי איך אמורים לתלות
<Ddorda> ‏גם של אובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏אבל השמשונית תהיה מעולה לאובונטו על הדשא
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<moshe742> תביא לכנס לפני הזמן, ככה נוכל ללמוד איך לשחק עם זה
<Interruptus> שמשונית
<Interruptus> הממ
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: לא נראה לי שזה יתאים לכנס
<Ddorda> ‏לכנס צריך את הרולאפ
<Interruptus> זה איזה כלי רכב בלתי מאויש
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: לא, זה PVC בעברית
<moshe742> זה יהיה בכל מקרה, אני מביא את זה
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<Interruptus> זה השם הצבאי של זה
<moshe742> Ddorda, לא הגיוני, שמשונית זה משהו שעושים איתו אוהלים עד כמה שאני יודע
<Ddorda> ‎Interruptus: של PVC?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: עושים אתו גם אוהלים, נכון
<Interruptus> של כלי רכב בלתי מאויש
<moshe742> PVC זה חומר דמוי פלסטיק
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: למה דמוי?
<Ddorda> ‏זה באמת פלסטיק
<Ddorda> ‏זה איזה תרכובת כימית פלסטיקית
<moshe742> אז למה לעשות איתו אוהלים?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: כי הוא 100% מגן מגשם?
<Ddorda> ‏והוא מחזיק כמה שנים טובות
<Ddorda> ‏וקשה לקרוע אותו
<moshe742> גם דברים אחרים יכולים לעשות את זה באותה מידה, נניח בד
<Ddorda> ‏משתמשים בו תמיד לשלטי חוצות וכאלה
<avi1333_> אנגרי בירד עובד עם ווין:)
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: בד מגן מגשם?
<moshe742> אם הוא עשוי טוב מספיק כן
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אמ.. לא
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<moshe742> צפלינים היו עשויים מבד... הם מנעו מאויר להיכנס והליום/מימן לצאת
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: נכון, אבל זה יקר יותר
<Ddorda> ‏PVC עולה 100₪ למטר במקום עם מחיר בינוני
<Ddorda> ‏בד דחוס ועבה מספיק כדי שיהיה מוגן מים בטח עולה הון
<moshe742> יכול להיות, אני לא מבין בזה מספיק כלכלית
<Interruptus> http://www.sgi.com/products/workgroup/octaneIII/index.html
<Interruptus> אני ממש רוצה כזה
<Interruptus> החלום הרטוב שלי
<Interruptus> תחנת עבודה מפלצתית
<Interruptus> של סיליקון גרפיקס
<Rodensky> יש למישהו רעיון לתוכנה כלשהי לווינדוס שחוסמת את דפדפן אינטרנט אקספלורר?
<Rodensky> מכירים במקרה משהו כזה?
<Interruptus> מה זאת אומרת חוסמת?
<Interruptus> אפשר פוליסי לא
<Interruptus> gpedit
<Interruptus> וכו
<Interruptus> לא?
<Rodensky> יש לי איזו תוכנה שאני צריכה אותה, הבעיה שהיא מקפיצה מידי פעם פרסומות בדפדפן הזה
<Rodensky> אם היא הייתה מקפיצה בדפדפן ברירת המחדל, פיירפוקס, אז הייתי חוסמת את הפרסומות עצמן עם תוסף שיש לי
<Rodensky> אבל היא מקפיצה דווקא את אינטרנט אקספלורר
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אפשר למחוק את IE
<Interruptus> הממ לחסום ריצה של iexplore
<Interruptus> ב dep
<Rodensky> איך מוחקים/חוסמים אותו?
<Rodensky> אני צריכה משהו הפיך למקרה שחסימה או מחיקה של הדפדפן הזה ימנעו מהתוכנה לפעול
<Rodensky> כי מידי פעם המתכנת מעדכן אותה בגלל הטריקים האלה, כדי להמשיך להפעיל אותה עם פרסומות
<Interruptus> הממ את פשוט יכולה לאתר את הקובץ
<Interruptus> ולהוסיף לו 1
<Interruptus> לסיומת
<Rodensky> וואלה :D
<Interruptus> וזהו התוכנה לא תמצא אותו
<Rodensky> חיפשתי iexplorer.exe
<Rodensky> לא נמצא
<Interruptus> iexplore.exe
<moo3> נמצא בתוך program files/iexplorer
<moo3> ieexplorer
<moo3> סליחה
<moo3> בכל מקרה את יכולה להוריד אותו מ'התן הסר תוכניות'
<moo3> התקן
<Interruptus> חבל לעשות משהו לא הפיך
<Interruptus> עדיף פשוט לשנות את הסיומת
<Interruptus> והוא לא ירוץ גם אם תרקדי על הראש
<moo3> את עובדת עם 7 או XP?
<Rodensky> 7
<moo3> פופאפים מאינטרנט אקספלורר סגור זה מלוואר
<moo3> malware
<moo3> בווינדוס 7 הקובץ iexplorer.exe מוגן, אי אפשר לשנות את השם שלו בלי תוכנת צד ג
<Rodensky> אכן זו ההודעה שאני מקבלת :\
<Interruptus> הא
<Interruptus> איזה חויובה
<Rodensky> חוצפנים כאלה
<Interruptus> הממ אי אפשר להעלות מאיזה לייבסידי
<Interruptus> ופשוט לשנות את השם
<Rodensky> פניתי פעם ליוצר של התוכנה, ביקשתי ממנו שיוציא גירסה ללינוקס
<Rodensky> קיבלתי ממנו תשובה שנוסחה ככה שלא ברור אם הוא לא עושה את זה בגלל שהוא לא יודע כי בגלל שהוא עצלן או מסיבה אחרת כלשהי
<Rodensky> ואם בכלל יש לו כוונה לכיוון הזה
<Interruptus> אקיצר משהו בסגנון "עזבי אותי באמא שלך"
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> קקה :)
<moshe742> איזו תוכנה זו.
<moshe742> ?
<Rodensky> textme
<moshe742> מה היא עושה?
<Rodensky> סמסים חינם לכל המספרים הישראלים, שימוש בפרוטוקול של אייסיקיו
<moshe742> אולי יש תחליף טוב בקוד פתוח
<Rodensky> חיפשתי מלא זמן תחליף בקוד פתוח
<Rodensky> אין
<moshe742> ומה הבעיה להשתמש באייסיקיו?
<trew_> יש משהו בשם sms linux
<Rodensky> מז"א?
<trew_> אני חושב
<moshe742> את שואלת אותי?
<Rodensky> באייסיקיו אתה מוגבל בכמות הסמסים ובחברות שאתה יכול לשלוח אליהן, בהתאם להסכמים של החברה עם ספקיות הסלולר הישראליות
<trew_> נראה ישן טילים אבל הבנתי שעובד
<Rodensky> ואתה צריך שיחזירו לך הודעות כדי לצבור הודעות לשליחה וכאלה
<moshe742> אני לא יודע על הגבלה על החברות בשוק הישראלי
<Interruptus> זה פשוט מעביר את המסג' בריליי של השרתים של האייסיקיו
<Rodensky> ואתה שולח רק למי שברשימת האייסיקיו שלך ושיש לך גם מספר לשים לו
<Interruptus> הטקסטמי
<Rodensky> התוכנה הזו רק משתמשת בפרוטוקול כדי להעביר את המסרים
<Rodensky> בלי כל ההגבלות
<Rodensky> ולכל המספרים
<Rodensky> אין בעיה שיהיו פרסומות, אבל שיעלו בדפדפן ברירת המחדל של המערכת, כמו בכל תוכנה אחרת
<moshe742> אני חושב שההגבלה היחידה שיש באיסיקיו היא של כמות ההודעות בלי לקבל תשובה
<Interruptus> הממ אקיצר
<Rodensky> משה, יש הגבלה של הכמות ובזמנים מסויימים לאיזה חברות, בגלל שזה תלוי בהסכמים של החברות עם אייסיקיו
<Interruptus> להעלות מאיזה רסקיו סידי
<Rodensky> תקופה מסויימת היה אפשר לשלוח רק לסלקום למשל
<Interruptus> ולשנות את השם לאינטרנט אקספלורר
<moshe742> אני קיבלתי הודעות כאלה ואני בפלאפון
<moshe742> אגב, מאוד יתכן שהאקספלורר קופץ לך בדיוק בשביל הפרסומות, דרך לשלם לאיסיקיו במקום דרך הודעות שמחזירים לך
<moshe742> ככה את יכולה לשלוח הודעות באיזה כמות שאת רוצה בחינם
<Rodensky88> איך אני מעדיפה את המשתמש השני?
<Rodensky88> זה מלפני הניתוק
<Rodensky88> rodensky נשאר על השרת :\
<Rodensky88> לא חשוב כרגע
<Rodensky88> בקיצור, משה, הפרסומות הקופצות זה לא דרך לשלם לאייסיקיו על שום דבר אלא דרך של הכותב של התוכנה להרוויח כמה גרושים
<Rodensky88> זה מקפיץ פרסומות של נטוויז'ן וכאלה
<Rodensky88> פעם היה של הסרת שיער
<Rodensky88> בחלון של התוכנה יש פרסומת למים מינרלים
<Rodensky88> ולגבי זה שקיבלת הודעות כשהיית בפלאפון - כפי שכתבתי - זה משתנה כתלות בהסכמים עם חברות הסלולר
<Interruptus> אקיצר כן להעלות עם איזה רסקיו סידי
<Interruptus> ואז לשנות את השם לקובץ
<avi1333_> באמת למה הוא לא עושה גרסא של טקסט מי ללינוקס?:S אולי יש מישהו שיכול להרים את הכפפה ולעשות תוכנה כזאות ללינוקס?:D
<Interruptus> הממ זה בטח כתוב בדוט נט
<Interruptus> אפשר להתחיל להסתכל עליה עם רפלקטור
<avi1333_> האמת שזה נראה כמו ויזואל בייסיק
<Interruptus> הו יא
<Interruptus> ואז להתחיל לנסות להבין מה הקלאסים מעוללים שם
<moshe742> Rodensky88, בדקת את כל התכנות שיש במאגרים? יש איזה 5-6 תכנות שונות
<avi1333_> Interruptus יש באמת דרך לקחת תוכנה כתובה שהיא לא קוד פתוח ולהסתכל על הקוד שלה?
<moshe742> חוקית, לא, אלא אם אתה עובד בחברה שמפתחת ונתנו לך לראות או שמישהו פרץ והפיץ את הקוד (ואז לא אתה זה שעובר על החוק)
<avi1333_> אה :S
<Interruptus> הממ אני לא מתייחס לחוק
<avi1333_> חחחחח וקל לפרוץ את זה?
<Interruptus> וכן יש כל מני דיבאגרים
<Interruptus> וכל מני כלי דיקומפילציה
<Interruptus> וקלאס בראוזרס
<Interruptus> ida pro
<Interruptus> אחלה כלי
<avi1333_> סבבה:D הוא ללינוקס?
<Interruptus> לא לווינדוס
<Interruptus> מי שצריך לפרוץ ולדסמבל תוכנות
<Interruptus> בד"כ עושה את זה על ווינדוס
<Ddorda> ‏וזה החיסרון העיקרי היחיד של אינטרנט דרך הקיבוץ
<avi1333_> אה:S טוב שאני אהיהיה על המחשב ווינדוס אני אנסה לבדוק אותו
<avi1333_> איזה חיסרון?אינטרנט חינם לא?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: הוא לא חינם, אינטרנט 5 מגה לדעתי, עולה 20₪ בחודש
<Interruptus> olly
<Interruptus> הו ככה גם אצלי
<moshe742> Interruptus, גם אתה קיבוצניק?
<avi1333_> אה חחח זה ממש כלום
<Ddorda> ‏החיסרון הוא שלפעמים האינטרנט נופל... ואין מה לעשות
<Ddorda> ‏ואז אתה מקלל את האחראי אינטרנט שלא מבין ברשתות
<avi1333_> אה כולם על אותו נתב?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אהא
<Interruptus> יאפ גם אני מקלל אותו כ"כ הרבה פעמים
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: הבעיה הצלנו זה שהוא עצבני רצח, אי אפשר להגיד לו כלום
<moshe742> זו לא הבעיה, אין כנראה מספיק מהירות לכל הקיבוץ
<Ddorda> ‏אם אני אתקשר אליו הוא יוודא אישית שלא יהיה לי אינטרנט כל השבוע
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: ?
<Ddorda> ‏מה פתאום
<Interruptus> לי יש מלחמה אישית איתו
<moshe742> הרי באוני' יש סביר להניח שרת אחד שמספק את כל החיבורים
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: זה לא קשור... זאת לא הבעיה
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: לעזאזל, וכבר קיוויתי שאצלכם זה בסדר
<Ddorda> ‏נו.. ככה זה
<moshe742> אז למה שבאוני' זה יעבוד כמו שצריך ובמקומות אחרים לא?
<Interruptus> אחרי שפירסמתי בכל הקיבוץ שלשום שרת אין עידכונים
<Interruptus> יעני
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: כסף.
<Interruptus> 06-40
<Interruptus> 08-067
<Interruptus> 03-026
<moshe742> מה הקשר לכסף? לאוני' יש כסף לדעתך?
<Interruptus> ככה חופשי חופשי
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: אין לי מושג על מה אתה מדבר
<Interruptus> וולנרביליטיז
<Ddorda> ...
<Interruptus> יעני הוא לא מעדכן את השרתים
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: יש לכם שרתים? איזה כיף :P
<Ddorda> ‏לנו גם את זה
<Interruptus> שרת סידור רכב על iis5
<Ddorda> ‏אין
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. גם לכם?
<Ddorda> ‎=\
<Interruptus> כןכן
<Ddorda> ‏לנו יש מחשב בחד"א לסידור רכב, כשהייתי קטן הייתי גורם לתכנה של הסידור רכב להכבות ואז הייתי גולש באינטרנט
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏עד שפעם אחת תפסו אותי אז לא העזתי יותר
<Interruptus> חח יש אצלנו את השרת שמריץ את הערוץ וידאו של הקיבוץ
<Interruptus> הוא גם מחורר
<Interruptus> הכל מלא בחורים
<Interruptus> והבנאלף עושה ביד כל היום
<Interruptus> משחק באבלס
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: נו בטח, שולחים איזה לוזר קשיש לקורס רשתות בשקל
<Interruptus> הצעתי לו שאולי אעזור לו
<Ddorda> ‏ומאותו רגע הוא המומחה רשתות של הקיבוץ
<Interruptus> אולי אתקין משהו לינוקס
<Ddorda> ‏שלא נדבר על זה שאוטומטית האגו שלו נהיה בגודל של קומביין.
<Interruptus> הוא אמר לי , לינוקס תשים אצלך בבית לא אצלי
<Interruptus> דווקא לא קשיש
<Interruptus> בן 32
<avi1333_> חחחחחח גם גצבא כל אלה שעושים קורסי רשתות חושבים את עצמם כאילו עברו קורס ממרם
<Interruptus> אותי זה מעצבן
<Interruptus> במיוחד אחרי שפיטרו אותי מהמפעל
<Interruptus> ואמרתי להנהלה של הקיבוץ
<Interruptus> שאני יכול לשדרג את הרשת ב60%
<Interruptus> לפחות
<Interruptus> מבחינת תשתית מהירות והכל
<Interruptus> למחרת ההוא בא אלי עם פרצוף אדום
<Interruptus> האאא מנסה לתפוס לי את המקום
<Interruptus> חכה אני אראה לך מה זה
<Interruptus> בינתיים הוא חסם לי טורנטים מ5 בבוקר עד 10 בלילה
<Interruptus> פרינציפ
<Interruptus> הלך אמר שאני מוריד הרבה וטוחן את הקו של הקיבוץ
<Interruptus> וזה ממש לא ככה
<Interruptus> בינתיים הקמתי ntop
<Interruptus> והראיתי שזה ממש לא ככה
<avi1333_> חחח  איזה תחת תפס ,אני לא סובל אנשים כאלה חושבים שמבינים משהו מהחיים שלהם אחרי שעשו קורס של שבוע
<trew_> יש לי אפשרות לשים תיקיה במקום התקן
<trew_> dd if=/dev/sda of=mnt/usb bs=512 count=1
<trew_> זאת אומרת שהוא לא יגבה את החומר לDOK אלא לתיקייה
<trew_> ?
<trew_> מישהו?
<Rodensky> סורי, נתקע לי קודם המחשב בפעם האלף הערב הזה
<Rodensky> טקסטמי היא דוט נט
<Rodensky> טקסטמי היא דוט נט
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: ?
<Rodensky> וניסיתי את החלופות של לינוקס
<Rodensky> הן גרועות למדי
<Rodensky> בקושי מתפקדות
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: נשמע אפשרי
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כמו מה?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: ווינדוז?
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Rodensky> לא הבנתי את השאלה שלך דור
<Ddorda> ‏[22:49] <Rodensky> וניסיתי את החלופות של לינוקס
<Rodensky> נכון להיום כדי לשלוח סמסים לניידים ישראלים מהמחשב
<Ddorda> ‏כמו מה למשל?
<Rodensky> התוכנה הכי טובה שאני מכירה
<Rodensky> זה טקסטמי שבווינדוס
<Rodensky> ואני מדברת על סמסים חינם ללא הגבלה
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: .NET עובדת עם ווין כיום בלי בעיה
<Rodensky> דור, ניסיתי עם וויין
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: ו..?
<Rodensky> לא בשבילי כל המשחקיאדה הזו רק בשביל להפעיל תוכנה-שתיים
<Rodensky> זה יותר מידי בלאגן, יותר מידי פתרונות שמגרדים את אוזן ימין עם יד שמאל דרך הישבן
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מכונה וירטואלית?
<Rodensky> יותר קל לי להריץ ווינדוס על הנטבוק בשביל סקייפ וטקסטמי
<Rodensky> מאשר להתעסק עם וויין המעצבנת
<Ddorda> ‏מכונה וירטואלית זה הכי טוב בתכל'ס
<Rodensky> אה ובשביל אופיס
<Ddorda> ‏מצד אחד אם יש וירוס אז לאפס אותו זה לוקח דקה
<Ddorda> ‏וזה לא עובר לכל המחשב
<Ddorda> ‏ואפשר להציל דברים
<Ddorda> ‏ומצד שני זה ווינדוז כמעט לכל דבר
<Rodensky> מכונה וירטואלית זה לא טוב כי זה אוכל מלא משאבים, ובינתיים עד היום היו לי רק שני וירוסים בווינדוס, אחרי כל השנים האלה
<Ddorda> ‏(אלא אם כן את גיימרית כבדה ואז זה לא מתאים לך)
<Rodensky> וירוסים לא מדאיגים אותי בכלל
<Ddorda> ‏כי את אישה. וירוסים מגיעים מגברים
<Ddorda> ‎if you know what i mean
<Ddorda> ‎aye? ;)
<Rodensky> אגב, קיבלתי במתנה מסגרת תמונות דיגטלית (מחזיק מפתחות)
<Rodensky> וגיליתי
<Rodensky> שזה רק לווינדוס
<Ddorda> ‎?1
<Ddorda> ‎:x
<Ddorda> ‏עולם אכזר
<Rodensky> כשמחברים אותו ביו אס בי ללינוקס, המערכת לא רואה בכלל שחובר משהו
<Rodensky> כשמחברים לווינדוס, הוא מעלה את התוכנה המובנית בו
<Rodensky> אוטוראן
<Rodensky> ורק איתה אפשר לעלות תמונות על המכשיר
<Rodensky> אי אפשר פשוט לזרוק לתוכו תמונות
<Rodensky> לפי החוברת, יש עליו לווינדוס ולמק
<Rodensky> ללינוקס אין.
<Rodensky> למה לא לעשות מכשיר שפשוט זורקים לתוכו תמונות כמו שזורקים מוזיקה לסלולרי או לנגן פשוט? למה לנעול את זה ככה למערכת מסויימת עם תוכנה ייעודית?
<Rodensky> אגב, דור, מאז צירוף המקשים ההוא שנתת לי הערב, המחשב נתקע לי כבר כמה פעמים והייתי צריכה לאתחל אותו
<Rodensky> גם בלי ללחוץ על הצירוף
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: ?! מה...?! אבל זה כולה הורג את X
<Rodensky> נראה לי שאני מפרמטת ועוברת למינט :|
<Ddorda> ‏מה נהיה עם המחשב שלך?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: לכי על זה. מינט זה אובונטו רק מגניב :P
<Rodensky> דור, אני לא יודעת מה נהיה איתו, אני רק יודעת שיש עם המערכת המון המון בעיות של תקיעות למיניהן ותקלות שונות ומשונות מאז שהם התחילו להפגיז עם עדכונים
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אגב, לחברה שלי (שליט"א) יש גם מכשיר כזה של תמונות מתחלפות
<Ddorda> ‏וזה רק לזרוק תמונות פנימה
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: את על LTS?
<Rodensky> לא זוכרת איזו גרסה זו
<Rodensky> שניה
<Rodensky> אני על 10.04
<avi1333_> 10.04 זה LTS
<avi1333_> רודנסקי זה שרץ לך על הנטבוק?
<avi1333_> ד"א היום ראיתי את הנטבוק הזה של אסוס אצל חבר אחלה מחשב נראה לי אני אקנה אותו
<Rodensky> על הנטבוק יש לי גם 10.04 אבל עם יוניטי, בלי קומפיז ובלי רוב הדברים שיש לי על הלפטופ
<Rodensky> אני משתמשת בו רק כשאני צריכה לסנכרן את הדוקים הזונות שעוברים במחשבים אישיים ובמחשבים של הפקולטה ומפוצצים בוירוסים :-)
<avi1333_> אה את הגרסא המיוחדת לנטבוקים?
<Rodensky> כן
<avi1333_> חחחח כן אני גם לא סובל שמעבירים לי דוקים
<Rodensky> הייתה תקופה שהשתמשתי בו הרבה, ולא היו שום בעיות כאלה
<avi1333_> ד"א גם לי על הנייד רץ אובונטו אבל 10.10 ודווקא כמעט ואין באגים ותקיעות
<Rodensky> מוזר שהמערכת לא הציעה לי לעדכן ל10.10
<Rodensky> בהגדרות רשמתי שאני רוצה לקבל עדכונים על גרסאות חדשות שהן לא LTS
<avi1333_> באמת מוזר,אבל נראה לי הייה צריך לסמן שם איזה משהו בוי כדי שזה יאפשר את העדכון אני כבר לא זוכר מה
<avi1333_> אה מוזר:S
<avi1333_> אבל אתה יכול להוריד קובץ עדכןו מהאתר של אובונטו
<avi1333_> ביגלל שזה שהעדכון ירד ממש לאט זה מה שאני עשיתי
<avi1333_> *את
<avi1333_> ד"א מה זה מינט?
<Rodensky> הפצת לינוקס מבוססת אובונטו
<Rodensky> אבל כמו שדור אמר
<Rodensky> זה אובונטו, רק מגניב
<Rodensky> :-9
<Rodensky> :-)
<avi1333_> אה חחחח
<avi1333_> אני אחפש קצת ביוטיוב נראה:D
<avi1333_> כן העיצוב שלו נחמד
<avi1333_> אבל נראה לי הוא משתמש יותר מידיי בקומפיז:S
<trew_> למישהו יש רעיון איך אני יכול לגבות את טבלת המחיצות של הכונן
<trew_> sfdisk -d /dev/sda > PT.txt
<trew_> הרצתי את זה אבל הוא אומר שהוא לא מצליח לקרוא את sda
<avi1333_> אין לי מושע בזה לצערי:S
<trew_> Ddorda: Interruptus יש לכם מושג?
<Ddorda> ‎fdisk -d /dev/sda עובד לך?
<trew_> Ddorda: אני לא מצליח להעלות fdisk
<trew_> מה שמו באובונטו?
<trew_> הוא אומר שאין לי כזה דבר
<trew_> הצלחתי
<trew_> הוא לא מכיר פרמטר כזה D
<nicoco> קיפוד סקנדינבי מקפץ
<Ddorda> ‎trew_: :x
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: קוּל
<avi1333_>  
<Ddorda> ‏ממשיך לסדר את העיצוב של הוויקי
<Ddorda> !wiki פגישות
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/סיכומי_פגישות:_עמוד_ראשי
<Ddorda> ‏מצוין :)
<Ddorda> !wiki coc
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/עמוד_ראשי
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-11
<Ddorda> !wiki CoC
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/עמוד_ראשי
<Ddorda> ‎:x
<Ddorda> !wiki הקוד האתי
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/רשימת_מטלות
<Ddorda> ‎:S
<trew_> חשבתי שאני היחידי שער בשעות כאלה
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: אתה לא
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Interruptus> הו קיפוד סקנדינבי
<Interruptus> זה אחלה
<liel> שלום לכולם
<Ddorda> ‏היי חבר'ה
<liel> Ddorda: סידרתי את ההעלאה לשרת של חזו"ן
<liel> Ddorda: ובנוסף, הפלאגין שביקשת מוכן לחלוטין להפעלה
<Ddorda> ‏liel: אדיר!!
<Ddorda> ‏על שניהם
<Ddorda> ‏סחטיין
<Rodensky> חבר'ה
<Rodensky> התקיעה הזו של המערכת שדיברתי עליה אתמול
<Rodensky> מסתבר שלוג אאוט לא עוזר
<Rodensky> צריך לעשות ריסטרט
<Rodensky> לוג אאוט וכניסה מחדש ליוזר לא עוזרת, הוא פשוט נכנס למערכת עם התקיעות כמו לפני הלוג אאוט, רק בלי התוכנות שהיו פעילות
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מה זאת אומרת?
<Ddorda> ‏איזה תקיעות?
<Rodensky> למשל שקליק ימני לא עובד (לא בפד ולא בעכבר יו אס בי)
<Rodensky> רק שמאלי
<Rodensky> והוא לא מגיב לכל הקשות המקלדת אלא רק לחלק
<Rodensky> למשל אי אפשר להקליד אותיות אבל כן אפשר להשתמש במקשים אחרים כמו קונטרול ואלט
<Rodensky> וטאב
<Rodensky> לפעמים זה כולל תקיעה של החלונות עצמם
<Rodensky> זה ברמה שאני לא יכולה ללחוץ על הכפתור של הריסטרט, אלא אם אני עושה לוג אאוט
<Rodensky> עם המקש השמאלי ועם המקלדת אני מגיעה לתפריט שבו אני בוחרת את הלוג אאוט
<Rodensky> היוזר מתנתק
<Rodensky> הכל עובד כרגיל במסך שבו אני צריכה להקליד יוזר וסיסמה
<Rodensky> הקליק הימני וכאלה, אין בעיה
<Rodensky> אז אני מקלידה את היוזר והסיסמה, נכנסת ליוזר שלי מחדש, ועדין העכבר ככה תקוע וכאלה
<Ddorda> ‎?!
<Ddorda> ‏וואו, מעולם לא שמעתי על אדם עם כ"כ הרבה בעיות ביחד באובונטו
<Rodensky> גם אני לא :\
<Ddorda> ‏הסתכלת על הלוגים?
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת איך להסתכל על הלוגים, אני גם לא יודעת על הלוגים של מה להסתכל וממילא אני גם לא אדע לקרוא אותם
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: נכון, אבל תוכלי לשים בפייסטבין ואני אוכל לפחות לנסות להבין
<Rodensky> לוגים של מה אתה רוצה?
<Ddorda> ‏האמת שאני לא בטוח, לא יודע מאיפה זה יכול להגיע... חח
<Gargamel2> אממ למישהו יש נטבוק?
<Gargamel2> שמותקן עליו הגרסה הרגילה (לא הגרסה של הנטבוקים)?
<Gargamel2> לאף אחד אין?
<yhdsr> hi, i have a silly question
<yhdsr> are you ready?
<Ddorda> ‎yhdsr: ?
<yhdsr> Ddorda, תקשיב. אני קונה מחשב חדש והוא אמר לי שחסר להם המעבד שאני רוצה ויש רק יותר בהר באותו תשלום. האם זה בטוח יותר טוב?
<Ddorda> ‏יותר בהר?
<yhdsr> Ddorda, ?
<Ddorda> ‏מה זה יותר בהר?
<Xtz> איך מקמפלים תוכנית C?
<Xtz> עם הטרמינל
<Ddorda> !g compile c in linux
<Hoborg> Tips For Linux - How to compile &amp; execute C programs under Linux ... - http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles/18.html
<Xtz> תודה
<Xtz> אני צריך שם של תוכנה שאפשר לחתוך איתה שירים בקבצי MP3
<Ddorda> ‏Xtz: כלומר?
<nicoco> Ddorda - ידוע לך על קובץ התקנה לבטא החדשה של גימפ לווינדוס?
<nicoco> חיפשתי ולא מצאתי
<nicoco> והייתי רוצה להכיר את גימפ לכל מני אנשים שלא יעברו ללינוקס
<Interruptus> גימפ אחלה של דבר אבל לוקח לה קצת הרבה זמן לעלות
<nicoco> מה אכפת לי הזמן שלוקח לה לעלות?
<nicoco> ראית את הבטא החדש חדש?
<nicoco> GIMP 2.7.2
<nicoco> פגז לפרצוף
<Rodensky> מסכן ההארדיסק הזה
<Rodensky> אני פשוט אונסת אותו
<Interruptus> חח מה את כותבת לו רנדום
<nicoco> מה את עושה לו?
<Rodensky> בימים האחרונים אני מעתיקה אליו וממנו מאות ג'יגות כל פעם
<nicoco> :O
<nicoco> כמה מקום יש בו?
<Rodensky> בזמן שאני צופה בסרטים שיש לי עליו
<Rodensky> טרה וחצי
<nicoco> נחמד
<nicoco> לי יש טרה וחצי בדיסק + המחשב
<nicoco> קצת פחות אפילו
<Rodensky> על המחשב עצמו יש לי 230 ג'יגה או משהו כזה
<Rodensky> סביר בהחלט עבור לפטופ
<nicoco> אכן
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: ניסית לבדוק באתר של גימפ?
<Rodensky> הלוואי שהיה לי כסף לקנות SSD בנפח כזה
<Interruptus> שפע של ספייס
<nicoco> מן הסתם
<nicoco> מצאתי של 2.7.1
<Interruptus> בדיוק עכשיו הסתכלתי על איזה לנובו X משהו
<nicoco> באינטרנט, לא באתר שלהם
<Interruptus> עם דאבל SSD
<Interruptus> של 120 גיגה
<nicoco> אבל של 2.7.2 לא מצאתי
<H3r0> אפ'ציייי
<Interruptus> עולה 8500 שקל
<Interruptus> לבריאות גיבורינו
<H3r0> תודה גיבור
<Rodensky> הארדיסק SSD של 120 ג'יגה זה טוב להריץ עליו מערכת הפעלה, במיוחד אם יש לך חלונות זוללת משאבים
<H3r0> על מה מדובר.
<H3r0> ?
<Rodensky> או אם אתה גיימר
<H3r0> גיימר עם חלונות או לינוקס?
<Rodensky> חלונות
<Rodensky> לינוקס מסתדרת מצוין גם עם הרבה פחות :)
<nicoco> אתם יודעים שבדקתי
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: אני גם לא מוצא
<H3r0> לא יודע לא בדקתי
<Ddorda> ‏אח.. כמה מבאס להיות חלונאי
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<H3r0> ואשמח לבדוק
<nicoco> ופוטושופ CS5 עולה 700$
<nicoco> :O
<nicoco> דאמ
<nicoco> זה המון כסף
<H3r0> nicoco - תעשה כמו כולם
<H3r0> [;
<nicoco> חבילה יותר מקצועית עולה משהו כמו 1200$
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: אני לא יודע אם ציינתי את זה בפניך, אבל בזמנו מישהו דיבר כאן על הורדת תוכנה פרוצה
<Rodensky> כן... תעשה כמו כולם.... תשאיל את זה לטווח ארוך :P
<nicoco> ולא, אני לא אעשה כמו כולם, אני פשוט אשתמש בגימפ :)
<Ddorda> ‏נתנאל התעצבן וקרא למישהו אחראי מקנוניקל
<Ddorda> ‏ואז באו וצעקו עלי
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<H3r0> Darky - מקוניניקל?
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: כן
<Rodensky> מי דיבר על תוכנה פרולה
<Rodensky> *פרוצה
<H3r0> Ddorda - אני התכוונתי ללא משתמשים בזה [;
<Rodensky> מדברים פה על השאלה
<Rodensky> :)
<nicoco> דור, אני פעם דיברתי על אופיס פרוץ
<nicoco> כמובן שלא מימשתי את זה
<nicoco> ;o
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, גוררים אותי
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר
<nicoco> ביי
<H3r0> Ddorda - לא גוררים אותך
<H3r0> אני פשוט אומר שאם זה יקר מדי אל תקנה
<H3r0> ואז אולי אם כולם יעשו ככה
<H3r0> אז המחיר ירד :)
<Rodensky> הירו, הוא התכוון שגוררים אותו למיטה כרגע או משהו כזה
<Rodensky> לא לקנייה
<Rodensky> :)
<nicoco> גוררים אותו - לוקחים אותו למקום אחר
<H3r0> Ddorda - אתה נגרר
<H3r0> Rodensky - תודה על שהארת את דעתי באור חדש
<Rodensky> אין בעד מה
<nicoco> בקייצור
<nicoco> אם יש גימפ
<nicoco> למה לשלם על פוטושופ?
<nicoco> 700$ זה המון כסף
<Rodensky> בא לי מוז'דיי
<Xtz> מי שלם על פוטושופ?
<nicoco> מוז'דיי?
<Rodensky> כפרה על הרומנים האלה
<Xtz> פורצים אותו..
<H3r0> גימפ ברמה של פוטושופ?
<Rodensky> mujdei
<nicoco> Xtz - גלגל קצת למעלה
<Rodensky> רוטב שום כתוש
<Rodensky> טעים רצח
<H3r0> Xtz - תקרא מה נרשם
<nicoco> לול
<Rodensky> כפרה על האוכל הרומני
<H3r0> הכי סטייל לאכול ספגטי
<nicoco> גימפ ברמה של פוטושופ
<nicoco> תוכנה מעולה
<H3r0> כפרה על החומוס :P
<Xtz> H3r0 אני אומר בכללי
<Rodensky> חומוס זה חביב
<H3r0> Xtz - בכללי זה בעייתי
<Rodensky> אני אישית אוכלת רק חומוס של סבא שלי או שלי, אני לא אוכלת חומוס קנוי בכלל
<Rodensky> זה גועל נפש
<nicoco> Xtz - אדובי עובדת בפרך על התוכנה הזאת, אני חושב שמגיע להם שיכבדו לפחות את הדרישות שלהם לשימוש
<nicoco> דהיינו לשלם את ה-700$ אם אתה מתעקש על פוטושופ
<nicoco> או להשתמש בגימפ
<Xtz> יש להם את האמריקאים שיכבדו את הדרישות האלא..
<Xtz> לא חסר להם כסף הוא קונים כל דבר אפשרי
<Rodensky> זה לא  משנה
<Rodensky> זה שמישהו עשיר, זה לא אומר שמותר לך לגנוב ממנו
<nicoco> בדיוק
<Xtz> אני לא גונב אני משאיל
<nicoco> בעיקר אם יש לך ברירות אחרות
<Rodensky> זה שיש הרבה אמריקאים שמוכנים ומשלמים הרבה כסף על זה, זה לא אומר שמותר לך להשתמש בזה בחינם בניגוד לרישיון
<Rodensky> וזה לא נקרא השאלה אם אתה משתמש בזה בלי רשות שלהם
<nicoco> בהחלט
<nicoco> הם נותנים לך תקופת נסיון
<nicoco> אם אני לא טועה של חודש
<Rodensky> אם מישהו יקח לך את האוטו בלי רשותך
<nicoco> רוצה? מרוצה? תקנה
<Rodensky> ייסע לטייבה וימכור אותו למשחתה
<H3r0> Rodensky - אגב זה חוקי לפרוץ את התוכנה אם היא
<H3r0> Trial
<Rodensky> *משחטה
<H3r0> אבל לשימוש אישי
<H3r0> אם אני זוכר נכון
<Rodensky> אתה תגיד שהוא שאל את זה ממך או גנב את זה ממך?
<nicoco> באופן כללי אני נגד תוכנות פרוצות
<Rodensky> הירו - אין סיכוי שדבר כזה חוקי
<nicoco> אבל לפעמים אין ברירה
<nicoco> לעומת זאת
<nicoco> כשיש ברירה
<Rodensky> גם תוכנת ניסיון מגיעה עם רישיון משלה שאומר שאסור לך לעשות את זה
<Rodensky> הם לא פראיירים
<Xtz> אני הייתי קונה תוכנות אם לא היו דופקים להם מחירים גבוהים כאלו
<Rodensky> זה שדופקים להן כאלה מחירים, זה לא אומר שמותר לך לעשות את זה
<nicoco> אני חושב שצריך לבחור בברירה הנכונה
<Rodensky> ואם אתה עושה את זה, אז לפחות אל תדבר על זה
<nicoco> או החוקית, אם אתה רוצה
<Rodensky> אל תתלהב מזה
<nicoco> גם אם זה רק להרגשה שלך
<Rodensky> ואל תנסה להצדיק את זה בכל מיני תירוצים
<Rodensky> תשמור את זה לעצמך
<nicoco> אכן
<Rodensky> בחו"ל, כשאתה משלם כל-כך הרבה כסף על תוכנה, אנשים ישר חושבים "וואו יש לו את הכסף לזה" ו"סבבה שהוא עושה את זה באופן חוקי"
<Rodensky> רק ישראלים אומרים לעצמם "איזה פראייר הוא"
<nicoco> והוא ממש לא פראייר
<nicoco> הוא הרוויח את זה
<nicoco> בכל מקרה
<nicoco> למה להשתמש בפוטושופ
<nicoco> כשאפשר להשתמש בגימפ?
<nicoco> אני חושב שחבל על 700 הדולרים האלה
<H3r0> Rodensky - מסכים איתך במאה אחוז
<H3r0> אם אתה עושה משהו לא חוקי
<H3r0> אל תבוא ותדבר כאן בקולי קולות
<nicoco> בעיקר לא כאן
<H3r0> בעיקר שבקלות אפשר לאתר אותך
<nicoco> כשכל השיחות רשומות ונגישות לכולם
<Rodensky> אגב, בחו"ל כשאתה פורץ תוכנה אתה שומר על זה בשקט כדי לא לייצר על עצמך רושם רע (ולא רק כדי שלא יתפסו אותך עם תביעה)
<Rodensky> רק ישראלים מדברים חופשי בכל מקום ומתלהבים מזה
<nicoco> אבל אני ממליץ לא לעשות את זה באופן כללי
<H3r0> nicoco - לא בדיוק אם אתה משתמש בחיבור מאובטח זה קצת שונה אבל אני מניח שזה לא קרה
<Rodensky> שופוני א נאס
<nicoco> אם יש ברירה אחרת
<nicoco> H3r0 - עזוב את החיבור המאובטח, יעשו צרות ואפילו יסגרו את הערוץ אם יראו שאנחנו מצדדים בתוכנות פרוצות על שרת שכל המטרה שלו זו תוכנה חופשית
<nicoco> כמובן שזה לא יקרה
<nicoco> ושזה לא נכון
<H3r0> נקווה שאתה צודק
<nicoco> כלומר, זה לא ייקרה מהסיבה שזה לא נכון
<nicoco> ועכשיו
<nicoco> לילה טוב
<moo3> מוקדם
<nicoco> לא לגילי
<nicoco> אני עדיין גדל :O
<nicoco> חוץ מזה שאני קם ברבע לשבע
<moo3> :) שיהיה לילה טוב
<H3r0> nicoco - לילה דבש
<moo3> מה מאחד בעצם את הצ'אט הזה? נכנסים לכאן לשאול לגבי בעיות באובונטו?
<Rodensky> גם
<moo3> כן ופגישות והכל
<moo3> יש קהילה של משתמשים בישראל?
<Rodensky> חחחח נדמה לי שהקהילה הכי גדולה של מערכת מבוססת לינוקס בישראל זה של אובונטו :D
<moo3> טוב תאמת יש כמה
<H3r0> יאללה באלי לחקור
<moo3> יש את העמותה לקוד חופשי משהו בסגנון
<moo3> יש את החברה הגדולים, אחרי התואר שלהם
<H3r0> moo3 - אה?כמו מי?
<moo3> מה זאת אומרת כמו מי? חוקרים במעבדות במכונים ואוניברסיטאות
<H3r0> חוקרים?מה הם חוקרים?
<moo3> בונים בית חיי
<Interruptus> המ יש עיקרון בחוק
<moo3> אבא של חבר מפתח דבר כזה
<Interruptus> שאומר עיקרון חסרון הכיס
<moo3> המערכת יוניקסית
<moo3> והאנשים גאונים
<Interruptus> כלומר אם באתי אליך לבית וגנבתי לך את הקוד מקור
<Interruptus> אז אני גנב
<Interruptus> כי יש לך חיסרון כיס
<H3r0> moo3 - אה מפתחים של מערכות דמוי לינוקס?
<moo3> יש המון, יש של הצבא
<moo3> יהודים גאונים בזה
<Interruptus> אם השתמשתי בכלים ליגליים כדי להפוך את התוכנה שאתה הפצת ברשת
<Interruptus> למשהו שאתה לא התכוונת אליו
<Interruptus> אין פה גניבה
<moo3> אבל אתה צריך ללמוד המון הרבה מתמטיקה בשביל להתחיל בקריירה
<Interruptus> כי אין לך חיסרון כיס
<Interruptus> הסורסקוד עדיין אצלך
<Rodensky> דגש על "בכלים לגאליים" ו"שאתה הפצת"
<H3r0> moo3 - לא נראלי [;
<moo3> אה זו בעצם פריצה כפולה
<Interruptus> יש את תנאי הרישיון
<Interruptus> שזה בעצם ההתחיבות שלך כלפי מי שהפיץ את התוכנה
<Interruptus> לא לחינם אם אתה מסמן לא
<Interruptus> אז אתה לא יכול להשתמש
<Interruptus> אפשר לצפצף על זה ולעמוד בפני תביעה
<Interruptus> אבל זה כבר ענין אחר
<Rodensky> הרבה מכניסים שם תנאי שאסור לך לשנות את התוכנה
<Interruptus> אם ימכרו לי תוכנה עם הסורסקוד
<Interruptus> אגיד וואלה
<Interruptus> יופי
<Interruptus> אשלם על זה ממיטב כספי
<Interruptus> אבל אם נותנים לי מוצר סגור ארוז שעבר פאקינג ואובפוקוסציה
<Interruptus> והשד יודע מה
<Rodensky> אם אתה מקבל גם את קוד המקור אבל ברישיון רשום שאסור לך לשנות/להעתיק/להפיץ אותו (כמעט תמיד שלושת אלה באים ביחד)
<Interruptus> בלי סורס בלי כלום
<Rodensky> אז בעצם אין לך "כלי לגאלי"
<Rodensky> שבאמצעותו אתה יכול להשתמש בסורס קוד
<Rodensky> אתה יכול רק לקמפל אותו לעצמך מיליון פעם..
<Interruptus> תכלס
<Interruptus> לקמפל אותו מיליון פעם על מיליון מחשבים שונים
<Rodensky> אתה לא יכול אפילו לקמפל אותו מיליון פעם על מיליון מחשבים שונים, כי ברישיון רשום לך שאסור לך לעתיק או להפיץ אותו
<Rodensky> אתה יכול רק לקמפל אותו מיליון פעם על המחשב שלך
<moo3> reverse engineer + wine hacking ויש לך תוכנה מדויקת מזויפת וחוקית למחשב
<Interruptus> נכון
<Interruptus> לגמרי תכלס
<Rodensky> חוקית?
<Rodensky> איך בדיוק?
<Interruptus> השאלה מה זה להפיץ
<Interruptus> השאלה אם לקוח נמדד בראש
<Interruptus> או בסיפיו
<Interruptus> או בהרדיסק
<Interruptus> או פר אקטיבציה\רישום
<Rodensky> זה מוגדר ברישיון
<Rodensky> אם זה לא מוגדר ברישיון בצורה ברורה
<Rodensky> אפשר להתווכח על זה בבית משפט
<Interruptus> יעני יש תוכנות שידרשו 2 רשיונות על דואלקור
<Rodensky> ואם העו"ד של בעל הזכויות הוא תותח יקר
<Rodensky> אז רוב הסיכויים שתפסיד
<moo3> על איזה סוג תוכנה אתה מדבר?
<H3r0> moo3 - פריצה כפולה?
<Interruptus> תוכנה היפותטית
<Interruptus> כלשהיא
<Interruptus> שיש לה רישיון
<Interruptus> והיא מופצת עם סורס
<moo3> H3r0 - גם בחוק וגם במחשב
<Rodensky> Interruptus, תקרא את מה שכתבתי קודם
<H3r0> moo3 - מה נעשה ?:PO
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Rodensky> מה שאתה מדבר עליו צריך להיות מוגדר ברישיון בצורה ברורה
<Rodensky> ואם זה לא, אז תתווכח על זה בבית משפט, ותקווה שהעו"ד שלך מספיק תותח
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> תמיד אפשר להאשים את ה EULA
<Interruptus> שהיא כתובה בצורה גרועה
<Interruptus> ותאמיני לי שראיתי כמה וכמה כאלה
<Interruptus> הממ קשה לי להאמין שמישהו ככה סתם יתרום את הסורס שלו
<Yaron-Heb> קוסעומו ל״ג בעומר
<moo3> Rodensky - reverse engineer זה להבין עם תוכנות חוקיות בעזרת שאילתות למיניהן מה הקוד המקור של תוכנה ספציפית שרצה, ולבנות אותה מחדש בעצמך, בעצם זה לא הקוד מקור של החברה, זה שלך
<Interruptus> יש דיסאסמבליינג
<Rodensky> מו3
<Rodensky> זה לא בדיוק ככה
<Interruptus> ויש דיקומפיילינג
<Interruptus> זה שונה
<Rodensky> חברות, למשל מיקרוסופט, יש להן סוללת יועצים משפטיים שכותבים את תנאי השימוש והרישיונות
<Yaron-Heb> מבחינה חוקית אין בעיה לעשות דיקומפייל וגם אין בעיה לעשות דיסאסמבלי
<Yaron-Heb> האיסור הוא להשתמש בקוד שנוצר בעקבות התהליך
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<Interruptus> הא
<Rodensky> זה מקביל בכיוון ההפוך למצב הקודם שדיברנו עליו
<Yaron-Heb> את ReactOS למשל כתבו בשיטה שנקראת clean room
<Rodensky> שאתה יכול לקמפל את זה מיליון פעם על המחשב שלך אבל לא לעשות שום דבר אחר עם זה
<moo3> אוקי
<Yaron-Heb> שזה אומר שלוקחים בן אדם שיפענח את הקוד, מוציאים את הקוד מלפניו והוא צריך להסביר למתכנתים שלא ראו את הקוד במו עיניהם מה הם צריכים לתכנת
<Rodensky> אז ככה אתה יכול להוציא את קוד המקור אבל אסור לך לעשות אח"כ שום דבר עם זה
<Rodensky> Yaron-Heb, +1
<Interruptus> לגמרי
<Yaron-Heb> מותר לך להעתיק אלגוריתם מבחינה רעיונית (אלא אם כן הוא מוגן בזכויות יוצרים) אבל אסור לך להשתמש ממש באותו הקוד
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky: כפרעליך ☺
<Rodensky> כפרה עליך נשמה זכה וטהורה
<Rodensky> עיניים שלי
<Interruptus> הממ זה חמקני ושברירי
<Interruptus> כמלא נימה דקה
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח כל זה ובסוף לא דיברת אתי כשהיית בישראל... הכול רשום עיניים ☺
<H3r0> מגניבבבבבבבבבבבבבבבבבבבבבבבבבבבב
<Rodensky> בקושי התחברתי בכלל
<Rodensky> לאינטרנט
<Yaron-Heb> אין לא יכול, יש לא רוצה
<Rodensky> כל שלושה-ארבעה ימים בדקתי את המייל של הפקולטה
<Rodensky> פעם בשבוע פייסבוק
<Yaron-Heb> תגידי שלא רצית לדבר אתי, גם בסדר...
<Yaron-Heb> לפני כמה ימים שיניתי סטטוס מ־complicated לרווק
<Rodensky> למה?
<Interruptus> קומפליקייטד זה סטטוס מעניין
<Yaron-Heb> למה נשבר לי הפפו מכל הילדות האלה שלא מבינות מהחיים שלהן
<Rodensky> קומפליקייטד זה טיפשי, זה לכבס את הכביסה המלוכלכת שלך מול כל העולם
<Yaron-Heb> נההה זה בקטנה, אין לי מה להסתיר
<Rodensky> זה לא עניין של יש או אין מה להסתיר
<Yaron-Heb> אני לא בא להתווכח, במצב שאני הייתי זה לא היה לכבס כביסה מול אף אחד, זה פשוט באמת היה מאוד מורכב
<Rodensky> אבל למה לשתף את כל העולם בפייסבוק
<Rodensky> שזה "היה מאוד מורכב"
<Rodensky> "מאוד מורכב" זה הכביסה המלוכלכת שלא צריך לכבס מול כולם
<Yaron-Heb> תיאלצי להאמין לי שזה באמת לא היה נורא כל כך, אבל זה נגמר וזה מה שחשוב
<Rodensky> אני לא מדברת על מה שהיה בפועל בקשר שלך
<Yaron-Heb> מעכשיו אני אזהר קצת יותר מעפולאיות
<H3r0> חברים
<H3r0> נא לא להכנס לישומים של הפייסבוק
<H3r0> תודה
<Yaron-Heb> אם אתה מתבייש במי שאתה ובקשרים החברתיים שלך עדיף שלא תחזיק פייסבוק, אם בחרת לשתף בפרט כזה שלא נראה לך סוף העולם זה נשמע לי תקין, אם את מעדיפה שלא ידעו עליך כלום תסגרי את הפייסבוק וזהו
<Yaron-Heb> לא קומפליקייטד ולא בטיח
<Rodensky> ירון
<Rodensky> זה לא עניין של מתבייש או לא מתבייש
<Rodensky> וזה לא קשור
<Rodensky> סטטוס של קומפליקייטד בפייסבוק זה כמו לעדכן את הסטטוס בפייסבוק אחרי כל מריבה עם החבר
<Rodensky> יש דברים שפשוט לא משתפים, לא בפומבי בכל אופן
<Yaron-Heb> קומפליקייטד יכול להיות הרבה דברים
<Rodensky> נכון, וכל אחד ואחד מהדברים האלה, לא צריך להיות עניינו של כל העולם
<Interruptus> הממ אף פעם לא היה לי פייסבוק
<Interruptus> וגם לא יהיה לי
<Yaron-Heb> מי שלא רוצה שידעו שום פרט עליו שיסגור את הפייסבוק
<Rodensky> ירון
<Rodensky> זה לא קשור
<Yaron-Heb> Interruptus: amen to that
<Yaron-Heb> זה דווקא כן
<Rodensky> אתה בגישה של הכל או כלום
<Yaron-Heb> תחשבי, זה שיתוף של מועקה רגשית
<Rodensky> או שידעו עלי ה-כ-ל
<Rodensky> או שלא ידעו עלי שום דבר בכלל
<Rodensky> אבל בחיים זה לא עובד ככה
<Yaron-Heb> את לא חייבת שידעו עליך הכול אבל קומפליקייטד זה לא כיבוס כביסה כמו שאת אומרת
<Rodensky> לשתף מתוך מועקה רגשית - משתפים חבר טוב וכאלה
<Rodensky> לא מפרסמים את זה בפייסבוק שכולם ייראו
<Yaron-Heb> את יכולה לבחור לבן אדם עם מי לשתף?
<Rodensky> מז"א?
<Yaron-Heb> הוא מרגיש שתמיכה ציבורית נרחבת בחיי האהבה שלו מועילה לו להתגבר על מכשולים
<Yaron-Heb> מאין דהוא
<Rodensky> אבל הוא לא היחיד שמעורב בחיי האהבה שלו
<Rodensky> יש גם את הצד השני
<Rodensky> והצד השני לא בהכרח מעוניין שתספר על זה לכולם
<Yaron-Heb> אם שמו לא מופיע מפורשות אין פה שום עניין של הוצאת דיבה
<Rodensky> אני לא מדברת על הוצאת דיבה
<Yaron-Heb> לא מבחינה משפטית
<Yaron-Heb> מבחינה חברתית
<Rodensky> וזה שהשם לא מופיע מפורשות, זה לא קשור, כי עדין יש הרבה אנשים שודאי יודעים במי מדובר
<Yaron-Heb> עזבי, זה נכנס לתחומים אפורים, נפש האדם מסובכת, שינוי הסטטוס הזוגי בפייסבוק לא ישנה את זה ואני בהחלט מבינים את אלו שפורקים את מועקתם באמצעות הסטטוס
<Yaron-Heb> מבין
<H3r0> כואב לי הראש
<Yaron-Heb> H3r0: אל תשכח לקחת פרוטק מותק
<H3r0> Yaron-Heb - :S
<H3r0> לא לוקח תרופות כל עוד אפשיר בדרך רגילה לסדר את זה
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח אל תשכח לקחת אדוויל דביל (לא מופנה אליך אחינו)
<Yaron-Heb> אז אתה מעדיף לעשן צמחים מלקחת כדורים
<Yaron-Heb> ולהסניף חומרים
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> אפשר פשוט לשתות מים
<Yaron-Heb> מים? שמעתי זה סוטול כבד...
<Yaron-Heb> תרחמי על הילד
<Rodensky> לשתות אספרסו והרבה מים
<H3r0> Yaron-Heb - אני לא כזה ילד
<H3r0> ודבר שני
<Yaron-Heb> על הנער
<H3r0> כאב ראש קורה בגלל שלא אוכלים/שותים/יושנים מספיק
<Rodensky> *ישנים
<Yaron-Heb> ישנים
<Rodensky> ולא רק מהסיבות האלה
<Yaron-Heb> צ׳יפס
<Yaron-Heb> גם כשדופקים את הראש בקיר...
<Rodensky> בכל אופן, הסיבה הכי נפוצה זה מהתייבשות כרונית
<Rodensky> מניעתית צריך לשתות הרבה מים כל הזמן, להמעיט במלח ובמשתנים כמו קפה
<Rodensky> אם כבר יש לך כאב ראש, אז תשתה קפה כי קפאין טוב נגד כאבי ראש
<Yaron-Heb> מותר לאכול צלעות כבש?
<Rodensky> והרבה מים
<Rodensky> צלעות כבש זה לא טוב בגלל השומן והשומן השרוף
<Rodensky> והמלח, למי שמוסיף
<Yaron-Heb> אני מעדיף לאכול צלעות כבש אבל שיהיו מעז, זה בסדר?
<H3r0> Rodensky - אני לא שותה קפאין
<H3r0> נמנע מזה כמה שיותר
<Interruptus> הממ הרעלת מים זה שוס
<Interruptus> כשהייתי בשריון
<Rodensky> גם אני נמנעת מקפאין
<Interruptus> לפני שיצאתי משם
<Rodensky> אז מה? :)
<Interruptus> שתיתי קרוב ל6 ליטר מים
<H3r0> Rodensky - מה גורם שתיה של יותר מדי קפאים?
<Yaron-Heb> Interruptus: מיקי מיקי?
<Interruptus> וחטפתי וואחד הרעלה
<Rodensky> הרעלה מ6 ליטר מים?
<Rodensky> שתית מים מזוקקים?
<Interruptus> יאפ
<H3r0> Interruptus - ואז הוצאת 6 ליטר?
<Rodensky> שתית אותם תוך דקות ספורות?
<Yaron-Heb> Interruptus: נראה שלי במצב כזה אתה גם מחרבן מים לא רק משתין
<Interruptus> תוך שעה וחצי
<Rodensky> 6 ליטר תוך שעה וחצי וחטפת הרעלת מים?
<Interruptus> ופינו אותי לבית חולים בבארשבע
<H3r0> Yaron-Heb - אני נמנע מדיבור כזה בערוץ בכל זאת יש בחורה
<Interruptus> ואמרו שיש לי היפונטרמיה
<Interruptus> שזה אומר
<Interruptus> רמה נמוכה בצורה קיצונית
<Interruptus> של נתרן בדם
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח Rodensky בדרך כלל משתמשת במונחים יותר קיצוניים, אני נחשב לעדין נפש
<Interruptus> כלומר מרוב ששתיתי הרבה מים הרמה של המלחים ירדה
<Rodensky> כן אני יודעת
<Rodensky> זה בעצם הרעלת מים
<Rodensky> אתה נמנע גם מצריכת מלח?
<Rodensky> שתית מי ברז או מים מינרלים?
<Interruptus> כאמור גם בגלל האוכל המשובח במנות קרב קרי - טונה חלבה לוף וקופסת שימורים של תירס
<Rodensky> מנות קרב זה יאמי
<Interruptus> יאפ אז אכלתי מעט מאוד
<Interruptus> ושתיתי המון
<Interruptus> ופתאום הרגשתי מסטול
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky: יצא לך לאכול את הבוטנים המטוגנים?
<Rodensky> איזה בוטנים מטוגנים?
<Yaron-Heb> Rodensky: אין להם לב? הם לא יודעים כמה שומן יש בבוטנים, הם עוד מטגנים אותם?
<Yaron-Heb> יש מנות קרב עם בוטנים מטוגנים
<Interruptus> הא הקופסאות הקטנות האלה
<Rodensky> אהה מהמנות קרב
<Yaron-Heb> אני קיבלתי בשקית
<Rodensky> האמת שבמנות קרב הדבר היחיד שהיה מיוחד היה חלווה
<Interruptus> חח אני הייתי מחסל ראשון את החלבה והטונה
<Rodensky> רק דרוזים מסוגלים לאכול חלווה בלי מים
<Yaron-Heb> חחחחח תאמיני לי הדרוזים האלה...
<Interruptus> חלבה זה מעולה
<Rodensky> זה נראה לי גנטי אצלם
<Interruptus> אדיר על טוסט
<Interruptus> או סתם בלחם
<Rodensky> אני מתה על חלווה אוורירית
<Rodensky> זאת שמגיעה בחוטים כאלה
<Yaron-Heb> כן זה יותר אנושי מגושי חלווה
<Rodensky> ובכל מקרה, אני צריכה איתה הרבה מים
<Interruptus> חברה שלי נגנבת ממני שאני תופס קופסא ומתחיל לכרסם
<Rodensky> אני אוהבת לחפש בקופסה את החוטיים העבים האלה הענקיים
<Interruptus> בכלל חלבה מפוררת במעדן שוקולד זה אדיר
<Rodensky> אני קודם אוכלת אותם
<Rodensky> ואח"כ את המפוררים ממש אני שמה במילקי
<Interruptus> טוסט עם שוקולד וחלבה
<Interruptus> זה כמו עוגה
<Interruptus> קודם שיכבה שוקולד על כל פרוסה
<Yaron-Heb> עם לחם
<Interruptus> ואז פירורים של חלבה באמצע
<Interruptus> ודוכ לטוסטר
<Rodensky> פרוסת חלה מתוקה מרוחה בנוטלה ומעליה חלווה
<Rodensky> פרוסת צנים מחלה מתוקה ועליו חמאה מלוחה ודבש
<Interruptus> ואי זה אדיר
<Interruptus> לא מזמן קניתי איזה משהו מחנות טבע
<Interruptus> זה נקרא
<Interruptus> apfelstroop
<Interruptus> זה סוג של דבש שעשוי מתפוחים
<Rodensky> מאז שהתחלתי לאכול צמחוני גיליתי דברים ממש טעימים
<Interruptus> כאילו ממש אבל ממש מרוכז
<Rodensky> למשל גבינה לבנה מטופו
<Rodensky> עם זיתים
<Rodensky> יותר טעימה מגבינה לבנה חלבית
<Interruptus> חח קניתי לחברה שלי סייטן ועשיתי מזה גולאש
<Rodensky> לא טעמתי סייטן
<Rodensky> איפה קונים את זה?
<Interruptus> קניתי את זה בניצת הדובדבן
<Interruptus> עלה לי איזה 8-9 שקל לחבילה של 350 גרם
<Rodensky> מעניין אותי איפה קונים סייטן פה אצלנו
<Rodensky> צריך לשמור אותו קפוא או שאפשר לייבא במזוודה?
<Interruptus> הממ זה בא בוואקום מה שקניתי
<Interruptus> אבל עדיין זה היה בקירור
<Interruptus> כי זה חלבון
<Rodensky> אוקיי אבל לא קפוא?
<Interruptus> לא
<Interruptus> שמתי לזה HP brown sauce
<Interruptus> קצת עגבניות מרוסקות דק
<Rodensky> בחופשה הבאה אני אקפוץ לניצת הדובדבן לבדוק מה התנאים, אם זה ישרוד  מזוודה
<Interruptus> ווסטרשייר
<Interruptus> טיפה צ'ילי
<Rodensky> אף פעם לא טעמתי את זה אבל ממה שקראתי זה צריך להיות ממש טעים
<Interruptus> יש לזה טעם חלבוני אופייני
<Interruptus> יותר אגרסיבי מטופו
<Interruptus> הממ זה מזכיר טעם של פורטובלו
<Rodensky> לטופו בכלל אין טעם
<Rodensky> פורטובלו זה מצוין!
<Interruptus> מאז שקניתי רוטב וסטרשיר
<Interruptus> אני מוסיף לכל דבר
<Interruptus> שידרוג עצום
<Interruptus> אגב יודעת איך מכינים הומ-מייד קטשופ?
<Rodensky> נייט
<Rodensky> אני לא משתמשת ברטבים קנויים בכלל, אני מתחלחלת רק מלהסתכל על המרכיבים. גם כשכבר יש מרכיבים נורמלים, אז רמות המלח בשמיים
<Interruptus> מיץ עגבניות - מלח - פלפל - עלה דפנה - סוכר - מעט ציפורן - אבקת בצל \בצל טחון - אבקת שום\גבישי - קורנפלור
<Interruptus> ככה מחממים את הכל יחדיו
<Rodensky> אפשר לכתוש שום כמו שאתה טוחן בצל
<Rodensky> אפשר לוותר על הקורנפלור
<Interruptus> זה צריך להיות חלק
<Interruptus> וסמיך
<Rodensky> ולהסמיך הזה בבישול ע"י אידוי
<Interruptus> בלי קורנפלור זה סתם יצא רוטב
<Interruptus> ולא קטשופ
<Rodensky> "סתם יצא רוטב" - קטשופ זה לא רוטב?
<Interruptus> הייחוד של קטשופ
<Interruptus> שהוא אחיד
<Rodensky> הרעיון של רוטב כזה הוא מגניב, אבל למה לטרוח כל-כך לחקות אותו במקום לעשות משהו משלך בלי קקה כמו קורנפלור?
<Interruptus> ולא מימי
<Interruptus> מרקם אחיד לחלוטין
<Interruptus> אני עשיתי קרוב ל30 נסיונות
<Rodensky> אתה יכול לעשות אחיד ולא מימי גם בלי קורנפלור. בשביל מרקם אחיד כמו של קטשופ קנוי אתה צריך לטחון את הכל ביחד במכונה חזקה מספיק זמן
<Rodensky> וכדי שלא יהיה מימי - לצמצם את זה בבישול איטי
<Interruptus> הממ את יכולה לנסות עם אגר אגר
<Interruptus> או עם גומי ערביק
<Interruptus> זה גם חומרים מסמיכים
<Rodensky> הבישול האיטי על אש קטנה גם יוציא את המים וגם יעשה את זה יותר אחיד ויגביר את הטעם של העגבניות
<Interruptus> לא ערב לך שזה יצא דומה
<Interruptus> אקיצר כדי שזה יצא טוב צריך להסמיך את העסק בזמן
<Rodensky> אני מעדיפה להשתמש בכמה שפחות חומרים כאלה
<Interruptus> ולעבוד עם בלנדר סטיק מעל הקלחת
<Interruptus> אגר-אגר = חומר הסמכה שמופק מאצות
<Rodensky> אני יודעת מה זה
<Interruptus> גומי ערביק = חומר הסמכה שמופק משרף של עצים
<Rodensky> אני יודעת
<Rodensky> כשאני מדברת על "חומרים כאלה", הכוונה שלי לכל חומר שלא תורם ישירות טעם ו/או ערך תזונתי כלשהו
<Interruptus> זה נחשב דיי null
<Rodensky> אגר וגומי לא תורמים לטעם או לערך התזונתי, ואפשר בהחלט לוותר עליו
<Rodensky> *עליהם
<Interruptus> זה תורם לצורה ולמרקם הסופי
<Rodensky> אותי מעניין רק הטעם, ואפשר להגיע למרקם מאוד דומה גם בלי החומרים האלה
<Rodensky> טעם וערך
<Interruptus> עשיתי נסיונות מול קטשופ היינצ
<Rodensky> היינץ פשוט גרוע
<Interruptus> הפסקתי רק כשהגעתי לקונסיסטנסי
<Interruptus> דומה
<Rodensky> אני לא אוהבת קטשופ בכלל, אבל אם כבר קטשופ, אז מבחינת מרכיבים וטעם - אוסם הכי טוב
<Interruptus> ומרקם אחיד
<Interruptus> חח יש לי מעבדת כימיה בבית
<Rodensky> גם הקטשופ של הרדוף הוא סבבה
<Interruptus> הוא סביר
<Interruptus> הוא די חסר טעם
<Rodensky> עדיף אותו מאשר הזבל של היינץ'
<Rodensky> היינץ והלמנס הם פשוט גרועים. עם רשימת החומרים שיש להם בקטשופ ושאר הרטבים ועם הטעם שלהם - אני חושדת שגם העגבניות שלהם עשויות מגומי
<Interruptus> הלמנס לא משהו
<Interruptus> היינץ דווקא מאוד סבירים
<Rodensky> תעיף מבט פעם על המרכיבים שלו לעומת אוסם
<Rodensky> הקטשופ של אוסם יותר טוב גם בזה וגם בטעם
<Rodensky> אלא אם הם שינו משהו מאז הפעם האחרונה שבדקתי
<Interruptus> הקטשופ של אוסם מאוד פלאט
<Interruptus> וכן יש בו ממש מעט מרכיבים
<Rodensky> יש לו טעם פשוט של עגבניות
<Rodensky> בסיסי כזה, כמו שצריך
<Interruptus> יחסית להיינץ
<Rodensky> למרות שהוא נראה רע לעומת היינץ
<Interruptus> הטעם שלו לא משהו
<Interruptus> פשוט עגבניות עם סירופ תירס
<Rodensky> בכלל לאוסם יש מוצרים טובים יחסית
<Interruptus> אגב סירופ אגבה זה מדהים בכל דבר
<Rodensky> לא ניסיתי את זה, אני אנסה בהזדמנות
<Rodensky> גם מייפל אמיתי וסטיביה הם אחלה
<Interruptus> מייפל אמיתי הוא לא מתוק איי איי
<Interruptus> יש לו את הטעם המיוחד הזה
<Interruptus> אבל לא חזק במתיקות
<Interruptus> לא כמו מייפל תעשייתי
<Rodensky> מייפל תעשייתי זה לא באמת מייפל
<Interruptus> זה %5 מייפל אמיתי
<Interruptus> וכל השאר סירופ סוכר
<Rodensky> אכן. זה בעיקר סירופ סוכר תירס וחומרים טעם וריח וצבע
<Interruptus> תמציות כאלה
<Interruptus> אחרות
<Rodensky> חלק מהחומרים הם טבעיים וחלק הם מלאכותיים
<Rodensky> אני אוהבת יותר את האמיתי, הוא מספיק מתוק בשבילי
<Interruptus> בטטות שלמות צלויות במייפל
<Interruptus> זה מעדן חגיגי
<Interruptus> רק קוביית חמאה מעל
<Interruptus> כשזה עדיין רותח
<H3r0> מה קורה אם אני שותה יותר מדי קפאין?
<Interruptus> אתה נהיה עצבני
<Interruptus> וצמא
<Interruptus> ואתה מת להשתין גם
<Interruptus> ואתה נהיה רעב
<Interruptus> ובא לך סיגריה פתאום
<H3r0> חחח מכה מכה
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> Rodensky - מה מצחיק?
<H3r0> (:
<Rodensky> <Interruptus> ובא לך סיגריה פתאום
<Rodensky> זה מה שמצחיק
<H3r0> רגע שאר הדברים נכונים?
<Interruptus> יאפ
<H3r0> וזה לא?[;
<Interruptus> זה גם נכון
<Interruptus> אבל חלקית
<H3r0> למה חלקית?
<Rodensky> זה נכון לגבי מי שמעשן ורגיל לשתות את הקפה שלו עם סיגריה
<Interruptus> בדיוק
<Rodensky> או לחילופין מי שהפסיק לעשן אבל בא לו על זה מתוך ההרגל שנרכש אצלו פעם
<H3r0> הבנתי שזה מסוכן לשתות משקה אנרגיה עם אלכוהול למה?
<Interruptus> יודעת מה אני מחפש המון זמן ולא מצאתי בשום מקום בארץ
<H3r0> כי אתה מסטול וערני?
<Interruptus> makt vineager
<Interruptus> malt*
<Rodensky> אין לי כוח לדבר על דברים כאלה רפואיים
<Interruptus> חומץ לתת
<H3r0> :P
<Rodensky> בואו נמשיך לדבר על אוכל
<H3r0> ואיי דיברתם על אוכל ונהייתי רעב
<H3r0> אני מסוגל לאכול עכשיו דינוזאור
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: חי או מת?
<Interruptus> הממ מחר אכין כופתאות גבינה
<Interruptus> צ'כיות
<H3r0> Ddorda - מבושל
<Rodensky> השבוע אני קונה קילו שום
<Rodensky> עשבים למיניהם
<Rodensky> ועושה טחינה
<Interruptus> הוו טחינה!@!
<H3r0> Interruptus - תוריד את הגבינה ותביא לי לי צ'כיות [;
<Interruptus> זה אגדי
<Interruptus> עזובב
<H3r0> Rodensky - טחינה זה משום?
<Interruptus> עעדיף טחינה
<Rodensky> טחינה עשויה מסומסום
<Interruptus> זה משומשום
<H3r0> זה זכרתי נכון
<H3r0> וחומוס מהגרגרים שלו
<Rodensky> אכן
<Rodensky> אבל לא בדיוק
<Rodensky> ממרח החומוס שאתה מכיר
<Rodensky> של ערבים וקנוי
<Rodensky> מכיל בתוכו כמות נכבדה של טחינה
<Rodensky> ושל שמן צמחי
<Interruptus> ממרח חומוס קנוי עשוי מכל מני חומרים משמרים ומסמיכים
<Rodensky> במקרה היותר גרוע גם שומנים צמחיים מוקשים וחומרים מייצבים וכאלה
<Interruptus> והמון אמולסיפיירס
<Rodensky> מתחלבים
<Interruptus> כדי שזה יעמוד בתקן
<Interruptus> ולא יתקלקל אחרי יום
<Rodensky> והחומוס שאנשים קונים אצל ערבים ומשחקים אותה שחומוס ערבי זה הכי טעים וכאלה
<Rodensky> זה חרטא, כי אותם ערבים מכינים את זה בכמויות גדולות כמו במפעל
<H3r0> חוזר עוד 10 דקות (בתקווה שזה 10 דקות)
<Interruptus> תאמת מתכון חומוס ביתי אדיר
<Interruptus> חומוס מבושל בלי קליפה
<Interruptus> בלנדר
<Interruptus> טחינה
<Interruptus> שום
<Rodensky> ממרח חומוס אמיתי צריך להכין בבית עם טחינה ושמן זית, בלי שאר הדרעק
<Interruptus> מלח פלפל
<Interruptus> אה מים גם
<Interruptus> זה חשוב כדי שלא יצא לנו מלט
<Rodensky> אני אישית אוהבת לבשל את הגרגרים שלמים עם הקליפה ולאכול אותם ככה
<Rodensky> או "מלט"
<Rodensky> אבל גס
<Rodensky> לא משחתי
<Interruptus> חומוס צריך להיות רך ונעים
<Interruptus> כמו שמיכת פוך
<Rodensky> אני אוהבת את המזון שלי כמה שיותר קשה, עם קונסיסטנצה
<Rodensky> אני לא זוכרת איך אומרים את המילה הזו בעברית
<Rodensky> עולה לי עכשיו רק ברומנית... קורס חומרים מזורגג :)
<Interruptus> סמיכות
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> ושיהיה גס, עם מרקם לא אחיד
<Rodensky> זו אחת הסיבות שמגעילים אותי חומוסים ורטבים וקנויים
<Interruptus> אני מכין בבית המון דברים
<Rodensky> למעדניות רוסיות בארץ התחילו להביא דברים ממש מגניבים
<Rodensky> התחלתי להשתמש הרבה בפלפלים צבעוניים מתוקים מיובשים
<Interruptus> וואלה
<Interruptus> אני מייבש גמבות בבית
<Interruptus> גם פלפלי שושקה
<Interruptus> מתוקים
<Rodensky> שמש/תנור/מכונת ייבוש?
<Interruptus> תנור
<Interruptus> חום מאוד נמוך
<Interruptus> 70 מעלות
<Interruptus> למשך 3 שעות בערך
<Interruptus> פלוס מינוס
<Rodensky> וזה יוצא יבש כמו בתבלינים מיובשים קנויים?
<Interruptus> זה יוצא דומה לעגבניות מיובשות
<Rodensky> נשמע מצוין
<Rodensky> אני אנסה את זה בהזדמנות
<Interruptus> אם את רוצה שיצא דומה לתבלינים יש לזה שיטה מיוחדת
<Interruptus> משחילים חוט
<Interruptus> ותולים
<Interruptus> נותנים לזה להתייבש בחוץ או במזווה
<Rodensky> בתקופה הזו של השנה זה יירקב לי ככה
<Interruptus> נגיד אם יש לך איזור שמשי
<Interruptus> אז שם
<Rodensky> אין לי כרגע
<Rodensky> ברומניה יש חורף אמיתי :)
<Interruptus> אה אז נו
<Interruptus> פלפלים על תבנית עם נייר אפיה
<Interruptus> מלח גס
<Interruptus> חום נמוך
<Rodensky> אני אנסה את הקטע עם התנור
<Interruptus> וסלמאט
<Interruptus> זה לוקח המון זמן
<Rodensky> שלוש שעות, שבעים מעלות. צריך לפתוח אותם או ששמים אותם שלמים? איך זה הולך?
<Interruptus> לקח לי זמן להבין שמספיק שאני שם את התנור ומכוון לי בפלאפון שעון מעורר
<Interruptus> חצאים
<Interruptus> אם גדולים אז חצאים
<Interruptus> אם קטנים אז שלמים
<Rodensky> מגניב
<Interruptus> אם ארוכים אז גם שלמים
<Interruptus> אח"כ פשוט דחסתי לצינצנת עם שמן זית וחומץ שרי
<Interruptus> ושיני שום אפויות שלמות
<Rodensky> איך יוצאים הירוקים הכהים הקשים?
<Interruptus> עם הקליפה העבה או הדקה
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת
<Rodensky> יש כאלה ירוקים גדולים מאוד
<Rodensky> ירוקים כהים
<Rodensky> קשים
<Rodensky> עם בשר דק יחסית לפלפלים המתוקים
<Rodensky> הם יוצאים טעימים או שעדיף פלפלים מתוקים?
<Interruptus> הממ יש ככה
<Interruptus> גמבות = poivre
<Interruptus> מראה עגלגל מעט
<Interruptus> בצבעים ירוק בהיר ירוק כהה צהוב כתום ואדום
<Interruptus> הכהה לא משהו
<Rodensky> אתה יודע שברומניה הגמבות מגיעות מתוקות מאוד וחריפות באקראי?
<Interruptus> בטח את מתכוונת לארוכים השפיציים
<Rodensky> לא לא
<Interruptus> כי גמבות ביי דפולט מתוקות
<Rodensky> הגמבות שיש בארץ הן אדומות ומתוקות
<Rodensky> הגמבות ברומניה הן מתוקות או חריפות, אתה לא יודע על איזו תיפול
<Interruptus> http://birdworms.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/chervena-chushka.jpg
<Interruptus> זה שושקה
<Interruptus> פלפל ארוך מתוק
<Rodensky> אני יודעת מה זה
<Rodensky> אני לא מדברת על אלה
<Rodensky> אני מדברת איתך על גמבות, אדומות עגולות
<Interruptus> איך גמבות חריפות
<Interruptus> תהרגי אותי
<Rodensky> חלק מהן
<Rodensky> באקראי
<Rodensky> בד"כ אלה שיש עליהן עדין ירוק, שהן לא לגמרי בשלות
<Rodensky> הן פיקנטיות עד חריפות
<Rodensky> זה זן כזה שמגדלים פה
<Interruptus> מוזר
<Rodensky> יש פה גם שושקה
<Interruptus> וקוראים לזה שושקה?
<Rodensky> לא, ברומנית זה נקרא אחרת
<Rodensky> אבל זה אותו אחד לפי המראה והטעם
<Interruptus> צ'רוונה בטח
<Rodensky> צ'רוואט?
<Interruptus> chervana
<Rodensky> זה השם של הזן של שושקה?
<Interruptus> chervena
<Interruptus> כי כשכתבתי chervana
<Interruptus> בגוגל
<Interruptus> יצא לי שחקנית פורנו
<Rodensky> חחחחח
<Interruptus> מענין אם הם בונים על טראפיק
<Interruptus> בגלל כל מני טיפוז כאלה
<Rodensky> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4012367,00.html
<Interruptus> נו באמת
<Rodensky> יש בזה משהו מאוד משעשע
<Interruptus> המדינה הזאת בנויה עקום
<Interruptus> יש בזה אבסורד
<Interruptus> כל המדינה הזאת נראת כמו הספר "המשפט" של קפקא
<Interruptus> טוב יאללה הכלבה בוכה על יד הדלת
<Rodensky> תייבש לה כמה פלפלים שתרגע
<Interruptus> בטח רוצה אצא איתה לפיפיקקי
<Interruptus> http://i53.tinypic.com/s5z3uq.jpg
<Interruptus> ^זאת היא
<Rodensky> חמודה
<Rodensky> גזעית?
<Interruptus> לגמרי
<Interruptus> פוינטרית גרמניה
<Rodensky> התמונה הזו עושה לה עוול. זה קטע מהמם :)
<Rodensky> *קטע=גזע
<Interruptus> היא כמו ילדה קטנה
<Interruptus> מתפנקת ומשחקת
<Interruptus> ומצייתת
<Interruptus> ויודעת לבקש יפה
<Rodensky> אני רוצה דני ענק כחול
<Rodensky> זה החלום שלי
<Interruptus> יאללה היא עוד שניה קופצת דרך הדלת!
<Interruptus> אחזור ככה עוד חצי שעה
<H3r0> אחח זה היה טוב :)
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-12
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: לבריאות
<moshe> GHOST
<moshe> Ddorda, איך אני מתחבר חזרה עם המשתמש moshe742 שוב? כלומר במצב הנוכחי
<Ddorda> ‎moshe: עשית ghost?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: בעצם אתה לא מחובר אליו
<moshe> אני לא מצליח, כנראה בגלל שהמשתמש הנ"ל לא באויר
<Ddorda> ‏נסה לשנות כינוי
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> ‏וחכה שאני אענה לך לפני שאתה מתנתק
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‏נסה לשנות כינוי
<moshe> איך אני עושה את זה?
<Ddorda> ‎ /nick moshe742
<moshe742> איך אפשר לדעת ממה ההתנתקויות שלי?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: כלומר?
<moshe742> איך אני יכול לדעת אם זה בגלל משהו אצלי במחשב, בחיבור אינטרנט שלי וכדומה?
<Ddorda> ‏כשאתה מתנתק כתוב
<Ddorda> ‎* moshe has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<Ddorda> ‏לדוגמה
<moshe742> ואיך אני יודע מה המשמעות של מה שכתוב?
<Ddorda> ‏אין הרבה הודעות כאלה, זה לא קשה לפענח
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני מניח שיש רשימה איפהשהו
<Ddorda> ‏אולי תשאל ב־ #freenode
<moshe742> אז בעצם עכשיו התנתקתי בגלל הבעיה בקריאה, מה שאומר שזה נבע מבעיה בפרינוד למשל?
<asw3> לא קשור לפרי נוד...
<moshe742> אז למה קשור?
<asw3> אממ יותר לספקית
<asw3> זה גם קורה לי
<asw3> אני גם בבזק
<asw3> אממ אם אני משאיר את החיבור מלא זמן
<moshe742> אפשר להוכיח את זה? כי נמאס לי שזה קורה
<asw3> לפעמים הם גם מתנכלים לי לחיבור
<asw3> והופכים אותו לאיטי
<moshe742> אצלי זה קורה לפעמים כמה פעמים ביום, זה לא ממש נורמלי...
<asw3> אממ אני מאמין שזה גם קשור בתעבורה
<asw3> אתה משתף קבצים לפעמים?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אתה יכול להתחבר אוטומטית מחדש כשזה קורה
<moshe742> כל הזמן, אבל למה שזה ישנה?
<asw3> אממ יש מקסימום תעבורה שאתה מקבל
<asw3> ואז זה כבר הופך לבלתי יציב
<moshe742> כן, צריך רק למצוא את הפקודה המתאימה, אבל למה להתנתק בכלל אם אפשר בלי?
<asw3> למרות שטכנית הוא עדיין מחובר
<asw3> זה בעיה דיי מציקה
<asw3> ואפשר לראות אותה רק ב- irc
<moshe742> אבל אני מגביל את השיתוף, אני משתף בערך ב-80% מהרוחב פס
<asw3> אני משתף פחות מזה
<asw3> וזה גם קורה
<asw3> איזה ראוטר יש לך?
<moshe742> של אדימקס, מה זה קשור?
<asw3> אממ לפעמים הראוטר לא מספיק חזק
<Ddorda> ‏אדימק לרוב בסדר
<asw3> למשל אם תחבר כמה מחשבים
<asw3> התעבורה על הפנים בארץ
<moshe742> אדימקס עד היום לא עשה לי בעיות, לא מה שיש לי עכשיו ולא דגם ישן של ראוטר שלהם
<asw3> אממ יודע מה תנסה לשתף 100% מהחיבור
<moshe742> אבל אז זה התשתית של החברות, לא הראוטר שלי
<asw3> ותראה שאתה יותר נופל על
<asw3> rest by peer
<moshe742> יתכן, אבל אני אמור לקבל רוחב פס מסויים, כל עוד אני מקבל לפחות אותו לא צריכה להיות בעיה אם אני לא משתף על 100%
<moshe742> כי נותר מקום לדברים אחרים (דפדפן, אייארסי וכדומה)
<asw3> כן אבל אם אתה משתף 80% למשל
<asw3> אז הסיכוי שלך להגיע ל- 100 הוא יותר מהיר
<asw3> מאשר תשתף רק 20%
<moshe742> ברור, אבל תיאורתית אני לא אמור להגיע לשם כי IRC לא לוקח הרבה וגם דפדפן לא כל עוד לא רואים משהו בסטרימינג
<asw3> זהו שהוא מושפע מכולם
<asw3> זה גלובלי
<asw3> זה לא משנה מי משתמש
<moshe742> כן, אני מתכוון שדפדפן נניח לוקח במצב נורמלי 5%, אייארסי לוקח 5%, תסכים איתי שזה יחסית הרבה אפילו אם זה לא סטרימינג...
<moshe742> אם אתה שם 80% בשיתוף לא צריך להיות לך בעיות כל עוד אתה מקבל תמיד לפחות את ה-100% שלך
<asw3> אממ לא תמיד אתה באמת מקבל את ה- 100% שאמורים להיות
<moshe742> וזאת הבעיה שלי, נמאס לי מזה ואין לאן לברוח מהבעיה הזו היום
<Ddorda> ‏irc לוקח הרבה פחות מ־5%
<Ddorda> ‏אבל שיהיה
<moshe742> אני מסכים, וזה נכון גם לדפדפן ברוב המקרים, אבל זה היה לשם הדוגמה
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: אתה מבין באבטחת מידע, נכון?
<asw3> אממ האופציה שלך היא להשתמש בבאונסר שלא על החיבור שלך
<asw3> אממ לא ממש
<asw3> אי אפשר לקרוא לזה מבין
<moshe742> למה אתה מתכוון?
<moshe742> לגבי הבאונסר
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: אני רוצה ללמוד להבין רשתות
<Ddorda> ‏החלטתי לעשות ניסויים כמו למשל לפרוץ לרשת של עצמי
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני לא מצליח
<Ddorda> ‏ויש לי תחושה שזה בגלל שאני על נטבוק
<asw3> תתקין וינדוס זה יהיה יותר קל
<asw3> אממ משה אתה מתחבר לשרת irc
<asw3> שהוא הבאונסר
<asw3> וברגע שיש ניתוק
<asw3> הניק שלך לא עף
<asw3> בעצם כמו פרוקסי כזה
<moshe742> כן, לא הבנתי למה, הרי המשתמש התנתק...
<asw3> אתה תתנתק מהבאונסר
<moshe742> או שאתה מתכוון שהחיבור שלי לבאונסר התנתק, אבל הבאונסר עדיין משאיר את המשתמש מחובר כי מבחינתו המשתמש עדיין פעיל?
<asw3> אבל הוא ממשיך לעבוד
<asw3> כן
<moshe742> אז איך אפשר להגיד לבאונסר שהמשתמש התנתק כשאני מתנתק?
<asw3> ברגע שאתה מתנתק מהבאונסר הוא ימשיך לעבוד
<asw3> כל עוד לא אמרת לו אחרת
<asw3> תתקין znc
<asw3> ותריץ
<moshe742> מה זה?
<asw3> תראה שרק אחד מהם יפול על
<asw3> rest by peer
<asw3> זה סוג של באונסר
<Ddorda> ‏זזתי
<Ddorda> ‏ליל"ט
<asw3> לילה טוב
<moshe742> למה שרק אחד מהם יפול על הבעיה? הרי זה קורה בגלל תשתית, לא?
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<moshe742> Ddorda, ליל"ט
<asw3> אממ על זה אין לי בדיוק הסבר
<asw3> אבל ניסיתי את זה פיזית
<moshe742> ה-ZNC הזה יכול להוות תחליף ל-XCHAT?
<asw3> הוא בנוסף
<asw3> ברגע שתסגור את ה- xchat
<asw3> ה- znc ממשיך לעבוד
<moshe742> כדאי להוסיף בכל מקרה? כלומר זה עושה רושם של משהו נחמד, אבל אתה ממליץ?
<asw3> אממ אתה יכול לנסות
<asw3> הוא לא לוקח הרבה משאבים
<asw3> אתה לא תרגיש אותו
<moshe742> איך להריץ? לרשום ZNC בטרמינל או שזה מופיע בתפריט?
<asw3> אממ צריך להיות הוראות בקובץ
<asw3> צריך לקמפל אותו
<asw3> ואז להריץ
<moshe742> יש את זה במאגרים...
<moshe742> כבר התקנתי:)
<asw3> אבל בכל מקרה צריך לקמפל את זה
<asw3> את ההגדרות הראשוניות
<moshe742> אני אומר לך שזה כבר מותקן, כנראה יש ממשק להגדרות כשמעלים את התכנה או שניתן לשחק עם זה איך שהוא
<asw3> אממ אני לא מכיר דרך אחרת לקנפג את זה חוץ מהטרמינל
<moshe742> זה שמריצים משהו מהטרמינל זה לא אומר שמקמפלים
<asw3> אה נכון
<asw3> זה רק הגדרות
<moshe742> באיזה פורט צריך ש-ZNC יאזין?
<asw3> מה שבא לך
<moshe742> כדאי שהוא יאזין דרך SSL?
<asw3> לא  חובה
<asw3> אם אתה מעוניין אז אפשר
<asw3> רק תיקח בחשבון שלא תוכל להתחבר לשרתים שהם בלי ssl
<moshe742> עשיתי כרגע בלי, גם ככה ה-XCHAT בלי SSL כך שכרגע זה לא קריטי
<moshe742> יש מודולים מומלצים להפעלה או שכרגע להשאיר בלי מודולים גלובלים?
<asw3> אממ לפרי נוד יש מודל של הזדהות
<asw3> אף פעם לא השתמשתי בו
<asw3> אבל אני יודע שהוא קיים
<asw3> יש שם כל מיני מודלים
<asw3> תשתמש לפי הצורך..
<moshe742> אוקי, היוזר שאני צריך ליצור, משנה איך אני קורא לו? האם הוא קשור ליוזר שלי פה?
<asw3> לא
<asw3> זה  היוזר ב- znc
<asw3> ההבא יהיה הניק
<asw3> שיהיה היוזר שלך ב- irc
<moshe742> למה הכוונה ב-ident?
<asw3> מה שמופיע לפני ה- @
<asw3> moshe@ubuntu..
<moshe742> מה השם של השרת של פרינוד? הוא מבקש את השרת אייארסי (את ההוסט)
<moshe742> אני מניח שצריך את פרינוד במקרה הזה
<asw3> תוסיף את אחד השרתים של פרינוד
<asw3> כן
<Rodensky> שוב 200 מגה עדכונים
<moshe742> מצאתי
<asw3> תמיד תוכל לשנות את זה
<moshe742> למה הוא מתכוון בסיסמה עבור פרינוד? הסיסמה של המשתמש שלי או משהו כדי להיכנס לשרת בלבד?
<asw3> סיסמא עבור פרינוד?
<asw3> אממ תשאיר ריק
<asw3> זה לשרתים עם סיסמא
<moshe742> לגבי ההתחברות לערוצים אוטומטית, צריך לרשום את הערוץ עם או בלי הסולמית?
<asw3> אממ הוא כותב איך לכתוב
<asw3> אם הוא כתב בלי אז בלי
<asw3> אם לא כתב אז תכתוב עם
<moshe742> הוא כתב לי רק chanel name
<moshe742> בלי דוגמה
<asw3> תנסה בלי #
<asw3> ותראה אני לא ממש זוכר איך צריך להוסיף
<asw3> תמיד תוכל לערוך את ה- conf עם
<asw3> gedit
<moshe742> הכתובת IP של ה-ZNC היא הכתובת שלי, לא? כלומר מה שרואים ברשת בתור הכתובת שלי
<asw3> כן והפורט שקבעת
<Rodensky> פניתי לחברת coby
<Rodensky> שיעשו תמיכה גם ללינוקס
<moshe> asw3, איך אני מתחבר למשתמש שלי ב-ZNC?
<asw3>  /server local-ip port
<asw3> ואז הוא יבקש את הסיסמא שקבעת
<moshe> זה לא עוזר
<asw3> הרצת את ה znc?
<asw3> אחרי שסיימת עם ההגדרות?
<moshe> הוא שאל אם להריץ ואמרתי לו כן
<moshe> כלומר זה היה ברירת המחדל, אני גם לא מתחבר עם המשתמש הרגיל מה שאומר שזה כנראה רץ
<moshe> אבל אני לא מצליח להתחבר מפה לשם משום מה
<moshe> אני גם רואה את זה רץ בישומים
<asw3> אממ שאתה מנסה להתחבר
<asw3> מה הוא רושם לך ב- xchat
<asw3> ?
<moshe> שהמשתמש הרגיל שלי כבר בשימוש והדבריםה רגילים, לא ממש מבין מה אתה מחפש כך שקשה לי לענות
<asw3> תעשה פה טאב חדש
<asw3> ותנסה להתחבר
<asw3> <asw3>  /server local-ip port
<moshe> יש פקודה ליצירת טאב או פשוט להתחבר לחדר אחר?
<asw3> פשוט תעשה פה
<asw3> ctrl+t
<asw3> ותתחבר שם
<asw3> הוא נותן לך איזה הודעת שגיאה?
<moshe> הוא אומר לי שהחיבור נדחה, אבל אני נמצא שם בתור המשתמש שלי (moshe742)
<moshe> השגיאה connection refused
<asw3> תבדוק אם הפורט הזה פתוח
<asw3> הפורט שקבעת
<moshe> איך אני בודק את זה?
<asw3> יש לך ראוטר?
<asw3> אה כן האדימקס
<asw3> תתחבר אליו
<asw3> ותראה אולי הוא חוסם את כל הפורטים
<asw3> פשוט תוסיף את הפורט הזה
<moshe> זה הפורט שממנו ZNC מנסה לתקשר מול השרתים של פרינוד?
<asw3> כן
<asw3> קודם כל זה החיבור של ה- znc
<asw3> לפרינוד הוא יתחבר דרך הפורטים הרגילים של הסרבר
<asw3> 6667,7000..
<moshe> זה לא עוזר, גם עכשיו (אחרי שאישרתי בראוטר) זה לא עובד עם אותה שגיאה
<asw3> http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<asw3> תראה אם הוא מצליח
<moshe> הוא לא מצליח, אבל בלי להבין למה יהיה קשה לפתור את הבעיה
<moshe> מה גם שאני חייב לישון...
<asw3> אממ זה בעיה עם הפורט
<moshe> לכן אם לא נפתור את זה בדקות הקרובות אצטרך לבקש את עזרתך מחר, יהיה לי יותר זמן ונוכל להתחיל יותר מוקדם:)
<asw3> אתה בטוח שפתחת אותו טוב?
<asw3> udp\tcp
<moshe> עד כמה שאני יודע כן
<asw3> ובאתר שם הוא רשם לך שהפורט פתוח כמו שצריך?
<moshe> לא הגדרתי udp/tcp השארתי על הכל
<moshe> באתר הפורט סגור
<asw3> אממ שייכת את הפורט לאיפי שלך?
<moshe> אני צריך לשייך לאייפי הפנימי, נכון?
<asw3> כן אבל לשלך
<asw3> כי אחרת הוא לא יודע לאן לנתב את זה
<moshe> כן, שייכתי לכתובת הנכונה
<asw3> תנסה שוב להתחבר
<asw3> לפעמים לוקח לראוטר זמן לעדכן
<asw3> כלומר תנסה קודם באתר
<moshe> עדיין לא עובד
<asw3> אממ אולי תנסה על פורט שכן עובד?
<moshe> איך אני יודע איזה פורט יעבוד??
<moshe> או שאתה מתכוון פורט שאני יודע שפתוח כרגע בראוטר לוודא שזה עובד?
<asw3> כן
<asw3> נגיד 80
<asw3> רק תראה אם הוא מחזיר לך תשובה חיובית
<moshe> יש מקרים שאני מקבל תשובה חיובית, אבל במקרים אחרים אני מקבל תשובה שלילית, ב2 המקרים אני משתמש בפורטים פתוחים אצלי בראוטר
<asw3> יודע מה תנסה לשנות את בהגדרות לפורט
<asw3> 6667
<asw3> שהוא חייב להיות פתוח
<moshe> הוא גם סגור, ניסיתי אותו כבר...
<asw3> יש מצב שיש לך פירוול ?
<asw3> או במערכת הפעלה
<asw3> או בראוטר
<moshe> לא שידוע לי לפחות
<moshe> אני דרך ראוטר, אבל זה צריך להיות פתוח בראוטר
<asw3> אממ תסתל
<asw3> כי יש מצב שזה חוסם
<moshe> איך אני אמור לסגור את ZNC?
<asw3> פשוט עושה לו kill
<asw3> או שסוגר את הפרוסס מהמנהל משימות
<moshe> טוב, לפחות פתרתי בעיה אחת, צריך לכתוב את החדר עם #:)
<asw3> הנה הוא התחבר לך
<moshe> אני יכול לגרום לZNC להתחבר לפה, אבל לא שאני אתחבר אליו... זו הבעיה העיקרית
<asw3> זה כבר מוזר
<asw3> אתה בטוח שהוא מנסה להתחבר לפורט שבחרת?
<moshe> יש משהו מוזר עם זה, הוא אומר שפורס X פתוח, כשאני משחק עם זה בהגדרות של השרת הוירטואלי הוא כאילו חוסם אותו במקום לפתוח את הפורט לשימוש במעבר מידע מחוץ לרשת פנימה וכדומה הוא חוסם אותו
<moshe> כלומר כשאני מגדיר את הפורט לשימוש ב-NAT הוא חוסם את הפורט
<moshe> אני זז לישון, נדבר מחר
<Ddorda> ‏בוקר טוב
<moo3> היי שפיצים ושפיציות
<moo3> בוקר טוב לכולם
<moo3> no body at home ?
<moo3> nobody
<moo3> Ddorda - מה הולך ?
<Ddorda> ‏הכל מוּוּשלם
<moo3> חח
<moo3> הצ'ט מת בשעות האלה אני מבין..
<Ddorda> ‏moo3: מה מפתיע?
<Ddorda> ‏כולם לומדים או עובדים
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: היי
<shimi810> ‏היי
<moo3> נו גם אני עובד
<moo3> מה אתה עושה?
<Ddorda> ‏עובד על הפורום
<moo3> אה יפה.. מה הוא בנוי PHP ?
<moo3> יצא לי לראות ב phpbb.co.il כל כך הרבה הצעות עבודה לפרויקטים או להיכנס לחברות גדולות או סטארט אפים
<moo3> רק חבל שאני לא יודע PHP..
<Ddorda> ‎moo3: phpbb is shit
<moo3> בסדר אבל בפורום שלהם יש הצעות עבודה
<moo3> שלא קשורות לPHPBB אלא רק ל PHP
<Interruptus> ויבולטאין זה אחלה
<H3r0> יאללה גיבור שיגמר כבר הכיווץ הזה :/
<H3r0> מה קורה מדפסות?
<printers> כבר שעתיים מנסה להגדיר מדפסת רשת מחוברת לראוטר של בזק
<H3r0> לא נורא זה יעבוד בסופו של דבר [;
<printers> ומשום מה אובונטו לא מגלה אותה
<H3r0> השאלה היא כמה השקעה זה יצטרך
<moo3> בדקת אם היא תומכת לינוקס?
<printers> אני בטוח שהעניין פשוט
<printers> היא היתה מחוברת קודם למחשב
<printers> ועבדה
<printers> שנתיים :-)
<moo3> אולי הגיע הזמן שלה לא לעבוד..
<printers> זו לא היא
<printers> אל תעליב
<printers> זה בזק :-
<moo3> המחשבים באותו הדומיין/workgroup ?
<printers> היא לא מחוברת למחשב
<moo3> הבנתי
<printers> הראוטר של בזק dlink n2760u
<moo3> יש אלייה פינגים?
<printers> יש לו כניסה יו אס בי למדפסת
<moo3> או לנתב אבטחה
<printers> אז זהו מוינדוס אני מצליח לעשות לו פינג
<moo3> לווא דווקא מדפסת..
<printers> מאובונטו לא
<moo3> אוקי אז תגדיר את הווינדוס לקבל את המשימות הדפסה של האובונטו
<printers> כן מצליח לעשות פינג לנתב
<printers> אני חייב למצוא מישהו שיש לו את הנתב הזה :-)
<printers> הבעיה שדלינק מייצר אותו רק עבור בזק כנראה
<Interruptus> האא! מדפסות!
<Interruptus> זה כיף
<Interruptus> מה בעיה
<printers> מה קרה אינטרופוטוס שנאנחת?
<Interruptus> היא מקבלת כתובת מהראוטר?
<printers> :)
<printers> ברור
<Interruptus> אני נזכר בימים העליזים שלי במפעל רץ עם פרינט סרברים
<moo3> היא מקבלת אבל אי אפשר להגיע אל אותו האייפי מהאובונטו
<Interruptus> בין הקומות
<Interruptus> יש פינג?
<printers> יש פינג לנתב
<moo3> יש אינטרנט עזוב פינג לנתב
<Interruptus> פינג למדפסתת
<moo3> אם יש אינטרנט יש פינג לנתב והלאה
<Interruptus> היא מחוברת בכבל ישירות לנתב רייט?
<printers> נכון דרך יו אס בי
<printers> אני לא בטוח שאני יודע לעשות פינג למדפסת
<Interruptus> מה יואסבי?
<printers> USB
<Interruptus> לנתב??
<printers> אהה
<Interruptus> איזה נתב זה שיש לו חיבור יואסבי?
<printers> dlink 2760U
<Interruptus> טוב אם היא מחוברת אליו אז בטח ההגדרה דרכו!
<Interruptus> יש שם הגדרה בתוכו של שיתוף מדפסת וקאפס וכל מני שטויות
<printers> בתוך הנתב?
<Interruptus> כן
<Interruptus> דרכו השיתוף והזה
<Interruptus> למה אין מדפסת רשת נורמאלית
<Interruptus> עם חיבור רשת RJ
<Interruptus> לחבר לקבל כתובת
<Interruptus> להגדיר בקאפס
<Interruptus> וסלמאט
<Interruptus> הכל חיבורים אקזוטיים
<printers> :)
<Interruptus> הופה
<Interruptus> IPP
<Interruptus> אתה מוסיף את זה בהגדרת מדפסת
<Interruptus> http://router-ip:631/printers/bezeq
<Interruptus> ואז
<Interruptus> משם אתה מוסיף את הדרייבר
<Interruptus> HPLIP
<Interruptus> וכו
<Interruptus> יעני הדפסת IPP
<Interruptus> פשוטה
<Interruptus> כאילו ביי דפולט זאת ההגדרה
<soomsoom> ‎:O
<Interruptus> אלו שטויות יחודיות לבזק
<soomsoom> ‏אז מה?
<Interruptus> יאללה תיישם ותדווח לי אם פעם
<Interruptus> ל
<soomsoom> ‏אתם באים לפה הרבה?
<H3r0> רק ברביעי ושישי
<soomsoom> ‏H3r0: יש לך משהו עצוב בעיינים
<H3r0> soomsoom - אחלה משפט ממסודרים
<H3r0> רק הבאסה שאני לא בחורה [;
<soomsoom> ‎:P
<H3r0> אל תדאג אתה עוד תיישם את זה על בחורה [;
<soomsoom> ‎:O
<moo3> היא תגיד לך כן זה דלקת זה נראה כיאלו זה דמעה אבל נוזל לי דם
<moo3> חח
<soomsoom> ‏חחחח
<H3r0> איכס
<printers> סליחה הייתי בטלפון :-)
<moo3> זה בסדר
<moo3> מצאת את ההגדרה בראוטר.
<moo3> ?
<printers> כן בטח
<printers> הקיצר בשביל המזל חזרתי על התרגיל
<printers> אבל זה לא עובד
<moo3> עדיין אין פינג?
<moo3> שמע תנסה להוציא את היואסבי ולחבר רק את הרשת
<moo3> או שמחובר גם וגם?
<printers> סליחה על השאלה המפגרת אבל לוודא שאני עושה נכון, איך אני עושה פינג רק למדפסת?
<printers> ping routeradress:port
<printers> ?
<moo3> לא
<moo3> ping 192.168.2.4
<moo3> לפינג אין פורט
<printers> מה זה 2.4?
<moo3> לפעמים במדפסות רשת אפשר לראות בממשק שלהם (על המסך הLCD הקטן שלהם) את האיי פי שהראוטר הביא לה
<moo3> 2.4 זו דוגמא
<printers> אה
<printers> הקטע הוא שהמדפסת היא לא מדפסת רשת
<printers> היא מחוברת לראוטר באמצעות יו אס בי
<moo3> מעבר לזה תנסה לעשות פינגים עם angry ip scanner
<moo3> לכל הרשת, ככה תמצא את האייפי של המדפסת
<printers> angry ip scanner?
<moo3> כן תתקין על האובונטו בשנייה.. שניה אביא לך את השם הלינוקסי
<moo3> http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=25534&filename=ipscan_3.0-beta4_i386.deb
<moo3> זה לדביאן
<printers> ,usv
<printers> תודה
<printers> פינג לראוטר?
<moo3> חח מה ?
<moo3> תריץ את האנגרי איי פי סקנר, שיעשה פינג לכל הרשת הפנימית
<moo3> אתה אומר לו מ 192.168.0.1 עד ל 192.168.0.138
<printers> זהו
<Interruptus> לעע נו
<Interruptus> לא הסתכלת מה רשמתי למעלה
<Interruptus> לא פינג ולא שמינג
<Interruptus> המדפסת מוגדרת לראוטר בIPP
<Interruptus> http://router-ip:631/printers/beze
<printers> עשיתי את זה
<printers> מההתחלה
<printers> אבל משום מה אובונטו לא חי עם זה טוב\
<printers> בעוד שאיס פי כן :(
<printers> איקס פי
<Interruptus> הא חרא עם לבןן
<printers> טוב חבר'ה תודה בכל זאץ
<printers> אמשיך לחקור את זה פעם אחרת :)
<printers> בינתיים אפשר לחבר את הכבל למחשב
<moo3> לגמרי
<moo3> אז מתי הפגישה הבאה שלכם?
<moo3> אם אני בא אני דופק לכם את הפלאפונים
<someone235> מישהו יודע איך משנים את רגישות העכבר?
<moo3> באובונטו אתה מתכוון?
<moo3> נראה לי ש system->preferences->mouse זו התחלה טובה
<someone235> pointer speed sensitivity?
<moo3> הגיוני מאוד
<someone235> זה יפתור לי את הבעיה שקליק ארוך מדי הופך לשני קליקים?
<moo3> לא
<someone235> ככה חשבתי
<moo3> זו הגדרה שנמצאת בתוך איפה שאמרתי לך
<moo3> אתה עובר ללשונית
<moo3> Accessibility
<moo3> וזו ההגדרה הראשונה
<moo3> "simulated secondary click"
<someone235> moo3, לא עזר ממש
<moo3> מה עשית עם ההגדרה?
<moo3> ביטלת אותה או שינית את הסקאלה?
<someone235> שיניתי את הסקאלה
<someone235> היא הייתה מבוטלת מראש
<moo3> אה אם היא הייתה מבוטלת אז זו תוכנה חיצונית
<moo3> יש לך את
<moo3> ubuntu-tweak?
<someone235> לא נראלי
<someone235> לא
<moo3> תבטל אותה ותן ריבוט
<moo3> על איזו מע"ה אתה רץ?
<someone235> lucid lynx
<moo3> תבטל ותעשה ריסטרט
<soomsoom> ‎?
<soomsoom> ‎Rodensky: ping
<liel> שלום לכולם
<Gargamel> היי
<Gargamel> יש למישהו נטבוק עם התקנה של שולחן עבודה רגיל עליו (לא השולחן עבודה של הנטבוקים)?
<avi1333> Gargamel אתה תמיד יכול להתקין איזה שולחן עבודה שאתה רוצה
<avi1333> אתה לא צריך גרסא מיוחדת בשביל זה
<Gargamel> נכון
<Gargamel> אבל אני מעדיף את הגרסה הרגילה
<Gargamel> הגרסה של הנטבוקים מזכירה לי ממשק של כספומט..
<Gargamel> העניין הוא שיש לי בעיה עם גודל המסך, וחלונות שלא נכנסים בו
<avi1333> אז או שתפרמט ותתקין את הגרסא הרגילה או שפשוט תתקין את שולחן העבודה גנום על המערכת הנוכחית
<avi1333> לדעתי עדיף לך פשוט להתקין גנום על הגרסא הנוכחית
<Gargamel> כבר יש גנום על המחשב
<Gargamel> הבעיה היא אחרת
<Gargamel> יש חלונות (לא דפי אינטרנט) שגבוהים יותר ממה שהמסך יכול להציג, ומאחר ואני לא רוצה לשנות את הרזולוציה, הוא מציג רק את החלק העליון של החלון
<Gargamel> לחיצה על החלון (לא משנה איפה) מזיזה אותו ככה שרואים רק את החלק התחתון
<Gargamel> הזוי
<avi1333> הבנתי...אמממ
<avi1333> Ddorda יש לך מושג מה לעשות?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: ?
<Gargamel> אה, ואם לוחצים שוב, אז הוא מציג את העליון, ואז שוב את התחתון, פינג פונג כזה..
<avi1333> Ddorda  Gargamel צריך עזרה באיזה שעיה אבל אני לא יודע איך לפתור את זה יש לך מושג איך?
<Ddorda> ‏באיזה שעיה?
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. בעיה
<avi1333> חחחח כן
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel: רוצה להסביר מה הבעיה?
<avi1333> שעות השינה הקצרות שלי משפיעות באופן ישיר על השגיאות בהקלדה חחחחחח
<Gargamel> יש חלונות (לא דפי אינטרנט) שגבוהים יותר ממה שהמסך יכול להציג, ומאחר ואני לא רוצה לשנות את הרזולוציה (לא בריא לעיניים שלי), הוא מציג רק את החלק העליון של החלון
<Gargamel> לחיצה על החלון (לא משנה איפה) מזיזה אותו ככה שרואים רק את החלק התחתון
<Gargamel> ואם לוחצים שוב, אז הוא מציג את העליון, ואז שוב את התחתון, פינג פונג כזה
<Gargamel> זה קורה רק בחלונות שגבוהים מגובה המסך..
<Gargamel> הבעיה מוכרת?
<avi1333> Gargamel נסה לשאול גם בערוץ של לינוקס ישראל
<avi1333> ##linux-il
<Gargamel> avi1333, אני אנסה, תודה בכל מקרה
<avi1333> בכיף
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel: אה.. בעיה מוכרת
<Ddorda> ‏מה שאתה יכול לעשות
<Ddorda> ‏זה ללחוץ על alt
<Ddorda> ‏ובו זמנית ען העכבר לגרור את החלון טיפה למעלה
<Ddorda> ‏עם*
<Ddorda> ‎Gargamel: ^
<avi1333> Ddorda זה בעיה נפוצה במיני ניידים?לפני שאני קונה אחד:S
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: יכול מאוד להיות, אני כבר לא זוכר כי אני לא עם gnome
<Ddorda> ‏ובכלל אין לי כותרות
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<avi1333> בפלאקסבוקס אבל אין את הבעיה הזאות?
<avi1333> חחחח
<avi1333> ד"א יש לך מושג עם אובונטו יודע לעבוד עם המעבדים החדשים שהוכרזו ביום ראשון?
<Ddorda> ‏איזה?
<avi1333> אני מתכוון למעבדים עם הסנדי בירדג'
<avi1333> למשל core i5 s1155 2300
<avi1333> אני אולי קונה מחשב עם מעבד כזה...
<Ddorda> ‏סנדי בירדג'?
<avi1333> כן
<avi1333> *ברידג'
<avi1333> עולה לי המעבד הזה 901 שקל,נראה ל ךמחיר הגיוני?
<Ddorda> ‏אני הייתי הולך על AMD
<avi1333> איזהה דגם?
<avi1333> האמת שהתקציב שלי גם לא גדול במיוחד כך שamd יכול להיות פתרון מצויין:D
<Gargamel> Ddorda זה לא הולך.. אם אני תופס את הכותרת של החלון זה לא עושה כלום, ואם אני תופס את החלון באמצע נניח, אז זה מקטין אותו
<Gargamel> (unmaximize)
<Ddorda> ‎Gargamel: ?!
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. נו ברור
<Ddorda> ‏כדי לגרור אותו הוא חייב להיות מוקטן
<Ddorda> ‏עוד פטנט שאפשר לעשות
<Ddorda> ‏זה לעשות ששני הפאנלים הם auto hide
<Gargamel> אוקיי, ככה זה עובד
<Gargamel> נסתדר עם זה עד שאולי יצא לזה פיתרון קבוע
<Gargamel> תודה
<avi1333> Ddorda איך מעבד של amd כדאי לקנות האם אני צריך גם לוח אם שונה?
<avi1333> Phenom II x4 Quad Core 965 Socket AM3 3.4Ghz Box  איך זה למשל?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: Phenom אמור להיות טוב
<avi1333> סבבה טוב אני אבקש הצעת מחיר עם המעבד הזה.אני צריך לשנות עוד משהו במחשב כדי שיוכל לעבוד עם המעבד הזה?
<Ddorda> ‏לא שידוע לי
<Ddorda> ‏מצד שני לא השתמשתי בו מעולם
<Ddorda> ‏אבל הוא אמור להיות ממש טוב וממש זול יחסית
<avi1333> סבבה מצויין,אני כמובן יעשה עוד בירורים אני אקרא קצת עליו
<avi1333> כן הוא יותר זול מהמעבד שכרגע רציתי לשים במחשב
<avi1333> אני אקרא עליו ואני אבדוק מבחני ביצועים
<Gargamel2> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: ?
<Gargamel2> חסרות תבניות בויקי?
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Gargamel2> נניח פה http://www.ubuntu-il.org/wiki/Wine
<Gargamel2> ראיתי בויקיפדיה שאפשר לשים הפנייה לערך אחר בתוך ערך מסויים, הפנייה לקריאה מורחבת
<Gargamel2> שמתי מתחת להתקנה את אותו הקוד שראיתי
<Gargamel2> אבל פה הוא לא מציג את זה כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> ‏מה כתבת בדיוק?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: יכול להיות שזה תוסף, אני אצטרך לה תקין אותו
<Ddorda> ‏להתקין*
<Gargamel2> {{הפניה לערך מורחב|התקנה והסרה של תוכנות}}
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, תכתוב עם רווח בהתחלה בשביל קודים
<Gargamel2> אה, ממש לא מבין :) כל מה שאני יודע זה מ-3 הימים האחרוןנים..
<Gargamel2> עשיתי את זה
<Gargamel2> אתה מדבר על זה שהם מוזחים לימין? תעשה רענן. זה יזיז את זה שמאלה
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: אני יודע, אני סידרתי את זה ;)
<Gargamel2> אה מגניב..
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: זאת תבנית
<Gargamel2> ותבנית אמורה לעבוד?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: צריך להגדיר כזאת
<Ddorda> ‏שנייה אני אברר איך לעשות אותה גם אצלנו
<Gargamel2> אוקיי
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: שניה אני מנסה להכניס אותו עכשיו
<Gargamel2> בסדר אני פה
<Gargamel2> אני אחזור עוד מעט
<Gargamel2> Ddorda זה הסתדר?
<Ddorda> ‏שנייה אחת אני שומר
<Ddorda> ‏עוד דקה זה אמור לעבוד לך ;)
<Gargamel2> אוקיי
<Ddorda> ‏לא עובד, צריך לסדר עוד קצת
<Gargamel2> אני רואה
<Gargamel2> אבל אם זה קשור לזה שהערך שהפנתי אליו לא נכתב עדיין
<Gargamel2> אז זה לא משנה, זה יסתדר בהמשך
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: עכשיו עובד?
<Gargamel2> תבנית:קטגוריה בתבנית
<Gargamel2> זה מה שמוצג
<Ddorda> ‏אני רואה
<Ddorda> ‏אני אנסה לסדר את זה
<Ddorda> ‏אני רוצה להגיד ממש כל הכבוד
<Gargamel2> תודה :)
<Gargamel2> אבל העלאתי רק 3 ערכים עד עכשיו
<Gargamel2> ורוב הערך שכתבתי על וירוסים מכיל פסקה ממש קצרה על מה זה וירוס
<Gargamel2> וכל שאר המגילה זה למה אין וירוסים בלינוקס :P
<Gargamel2> (שאלה די נפוצה אצל מתחילים)
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: נו?
<Ddorda> ‏3 זה כבר יותר ממה שרוב האנשים כתבו
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: זה עובד?
<Gargamel2> לא יודע
<Gargamel2> http://www.ubuntu-il.org/wiki/Wine
<Gargamel2> לא מופיע כלום
<Gargamel2> השאלה אם זה קשור לזה שהערך שהפנתי אליו לא קיים עדיין
<Ddorda> ‏אני באמת לא יודע
<Ddorda> ‏האמת שאני מקווה שכן אבל חושב שלא
<Gargamel2> נחיה ונראה..
<Gargamel2> Ddorda, לא עובד
<Ddorda> ‏חששתי =\
<Gargamel2> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%95%D7%99%D7%A8%D7%95%D7%A1
<Ddorda> ‏אבל כמה חומר כבר יש לנו שצריך לעשות דבר כזה?
<Gargamel2> מעל "לקריאה נוספת" שמתי הפנייה ל-wine
<Gargamel2> (בשביל ניסיונות כמובן)
<Gargamel2> התכנון שלי הוא לשים בכל ערך שמתייחס לתוכנה את שם החבילה שלה ודוגמה לאיך מתקינים אותה (sudo וגרפי). בנוסף ליצור ערך שמתעסק רק באיך שמתקינים חבילות ומסירים אותן
<Gargamel2> וזה יהיה הערך המורחב
<Gargamel2> כלומר, הולכות להיות הרבה הפניות לערך הזה :P
<Gargamel2> אגב אתה מוזמן לעבור על הערך שהעלאתי עכשיו ולתת ביקורת
<Gargamel2> זה חשוב
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: כשאתה כותב אלי תאיר אותי
<Ddorda> ‏אחרת אני לא שם לב
<Gargamel2> לקחתי לתשומת ליבי
<Ddorda> ‏עוד משהו, אני חושב שיהיה נכון להשץמש במונח "חלונות" ולא windows
<Ddorda> ‏כדי לשמור כמה שיותר על הרצף העברי
<Gargamel2> אז פה אנחנו לא מסכימים
<Ddorda> ‏"סיבה ראשונה היא שוירוסי windows לא יכולים לרוץ על לינוקס."
<Gargamel2> השם של המערכת הוא windows
<Ddorda> ‏ובעברית "חלונות"
<Gargamel2> חלונות הוא לא שם רישמי
<Ddorda> ‏אתה בטוח?
<Gargamel2> קראתי את זה איפשהו
<Gargamel2> ותשים לב שמייקרוסופט נוהגים כך
<Gargamel2> לא תראה אותם כותבים "חלונות"
<Gargamel2> זה כבר אומר משהו לא?
<Ddorda> ‏אני רואה גיבוי למה שאתה אומר בוויקיפדיה
<Gargamel2> כן, יש מצב שקראתי את זה שן
<Gargamel2> שם
<Ddorda> ‏אז באותה מידה צריך לכתוב Ubuntu ולא "אובונטו", או Linux ולא לינוקס?
<Gargamel2> תלוי. מותר לתרגם אותם? האם זה שם רישמי?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏כולם שמות רשמיים
<Ddorda> ‏רשמיים ורשומים
<Gargamel2> "כולם" זה "לינוקס" ו"אובונטו"?
<Gargamel2> כי הרגע הסכמת ש"חלונות" לא
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, ממעקב קצר אחרי Micorsoft, באופן כללי הם לא מתרגמים כלל שמות
<Ddorda> ‎Microsoft, Bing, Windows, Office
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: כולם זאת אומרת כל מה שהצגת
<Gargamel2> אממ
<Gargamel2> ובכללי? כלומר, חברות אחרות?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: מי לדוגמה?
<Gargamel2> לא, זה אני ששואל..
<Gargamel2> תוכנות עם גרסה עברית
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: גם גוגל לא מתרגמים שמות
<Ddorda> ‏עכשיו הסתכלתי
<Gargamel2> מה open office עושים?
<Ddorda> ‏OpenOffice מתורגמת ע"י הקהילה
<Ddorda> ‏אז אין ערך לצורה שבה שם הדברים מופיעים
<Ddorda> ‏כי זה לא עקבי
<Ddorda> ‏או בוא נאמר כך, לא מספיק עקבי
<Gargamel2> פלאש בק למסוף vs טרמינל vs terminal ;)
<Interruptus> טרמינל 3
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: שם זה שונה
<Gargamel2> נתב"ג 2005
<Ddorda> ‏כי Terminal זה לא שם של תכנה (או הכוונה היא לא לתכנה ספציפית)
<Ddorda> ‏זה כמו תכנות משרדיות/תכנות אופיס/Office
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: אז אנחנו יכולים להשתמש במונח מסוים כדי לוהביל את השימוש בו
<Ddorda> ‏ולעשות redirect למונחים האחרים
<Gargamel2> אפשרי
<Gargamel2> השאלה מי יהיה אותו מונח מסויים?
<Gargamel2> ווינדוס, חלונות או windows?
<Gargamel2> אני בעד windows
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: בסדר, אז נשתמש ב־Windows
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אם כך באותה מידה צריך להשתמש ב־Linux, Ubuntu וכו'
<Gargamel2> הגיוני
<Gargamel2> אמרת שאתה מתרגם לא?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: כן
<Gargamel2> מה עושים בתפריטים במקרה כזה?
<Gargamel2> אם יש מקרים כאלה
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: בתפריטים?
<Gargamel2> של תוכנות
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, אני מציע שכדי לשמור על התאימות הזו נעשה עמוד הנחייה לכתיבה בוויקי
<Gargamel2> או שאתה מתרגם דברים אחרים
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: מה זאת אומרת? למה בתפםריטים של תכנות זה שונה?
<Gargamel2> לא אמרת אז
<Gargamel2> בדיוק, זה לא אמור להיות שונה. שאלתי אם המצב מתקיים שם, ואם כן, אז מה ההחלטה שנוגעת אליהם
<Gargamel2> ניסוח לא משהו
<Ddorda> ‏לא בתפריטים, בתכנות באופן כללי
<Ddorda> ‏אין כלל מיוחד לגבי תפריטים
<Ddorda> ‏אנחנו לרוב לא מתרגמים שמות, פרט לדברים ספציפיים
<Ddorda> ‏Ubuntu לדוגמה אנחנו כן מתרגמים
<Ddorda> ‎או Ubuntu software center
<Gargamel2> אתה חושב שכדאי להתייעץ על זה עם עוד אנשים?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: בטח, למה לא
<Ddorda> ‏לא יותר מדי, אבל כן
<Gargamel2> מה זה אומר?
<Gargamel2> הצבעה במפגש צ'אט הבא (אגב מתי הוא?)?
<Gargamel2> Ddordaת ?
<Gargamel2>  Ddorda, ?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: ?
<Ddorda> ‏מה זה אומר מה? מפגש צ'אט?
<Gargamel2> להתייעץ
<Gargamel2> Ddorda טוב אתה לא בדיוק פה, ואני בדיוק הולך
<Gargamel2> אז לילה טוב
<Ddorda> ‏מה זה אומר לא יותר מדי?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: אני כן פה
<Gargamel2> חח אתה כתבת "לא יותר מדי"..
<Ddorda> ‏אה, אני אסביר:
<Ddorda> ‏אם תציג את זה כשאלה בפורום נניח
<Ddorda> ‏תקבל הרבה מאוד תשובות מגוונות
<Ddorda> ‏אם הסברים לכאן ולכאן
<Ddorda> ‏וקשה מאוד להבין מזה מה הרוב חושב
<Ddorda> ‏בגלל זה, מה שנהוג לעשות, הוא להתייעץ עם כמה אנשים מבינים בנושא
<Ddorda> ‏כדעות משכילות־מייצגות
<Ddorda> ‏עם זאת, בגלל שאני רוצה עקביות בנושא אצל כמה וכמה חברות וזה גם נראה לי הגיוני
<Ddorda> ‏אולי באמת אפשר פשוט ללכת על להשתמש במונחים המקוריים
<Ddorda> ‏או לחלופין, הייתי מציע ללכת על הצורה שבה אנחנו (המתרגמים של אובונטו) פועלים
<Ddorda> ‏כדי ליצור תאימות בין התרגומים לבין הוויקי
<Ddorda> ‏מה דעתך?
<Gargamel2> שאני בעד לא לתרגם שמות. מצד שני אני בעד אחידות
<Gargamel2> כך שאני מעדיף להיצמד לתרגום שכבר קיים ונפוץ
<Gargamel2> אם חלונות אז חלונות
<Gargamel2> וכן הלאה
<Ddorda> ‏התרגום שקיים ונפוץ אכן לא מתרגם שמות
<Ddorda> ‏פרט לכמה דברים שוליים
<Ddorda> ‎כלומר, Windows כן, אבל Ubuntu לא
<Ddorda> ‏כל המשפט התבלגן :x
<Ddorda> ‏Windows כן, Ubuntu לא
<Ddorda> ‏עכשיו זה נראה נורמלי
<Ddorda> ‏או ליתר ביטחון: חלונות לא, אובונטו כן
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Gargamel2> אוקיי עכשיו הצלחתי לקרוא
<Gargamel2> אז בסדר
<Gargamel2> windows
<Gargamel2> אובונטו
<Gargamel2> לינוקס?
<Ddorda> ‏שאלה טובה, אני לא זוכר מה המונח שאנחנו השתמשנו
<Ddorda> ‏אפשר לשאול את ירון
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: כאן?
<Gargamel2> ומי כבודו?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: מר תרגום
<Ddorda> ‏הוא המתרגם העיקרי באובונטו ישראל ובין המתרגמים העיקריים בעולם התכנה החופשית כולה
<Ddorda> ‏כולו*
<Gargamel2> מגניב
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: כלומר, עברית
<Ddorda> ‏לעברית*
<Gargamel2> אוקיי
<Gargamel2> תשמע
<Gargamel2> אני צריך ללכת לישון
<Gargamel2> אז נמשיך בפעם אחרת
<Gargamel2> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<Ddorda> ‏ליל"ט
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: כן
<Yaron-Heb> באנשי בעברית מלאה, הפדיחה של אופנשוט לא תחזור ב־11.04
<Ddorda> ‎Yaron-Heb: :D
<Yaron-Heb> סלח לי שגלשתי קצת עם התרגום של דרופל
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda:
<Yaron-Heb> פשוט היה נראה לי טבעי להמשיך
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: זה בסדר, גם אני לא התקדמתי כי לא הצלחתי להפעיל את Virtaal האחרון
<Yaron-Heb> סבבה, אני זז לישון להערכתי
<Yaron-Heb> אני עייף מת
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: לילה טוב
<Ddorda> ‏ליל"ט
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-13
<sultan2> אפשר לעשות עם אקיגה שיחות 1-800 לארה"ב עם חשבון רגיל. למשל: (אלכס ג'ונס)
<sultan2> 888-253-31-39 הופך ל sip:*85018882533139@ekiga.net
<sultan2> כבר הזמנתי שלושה כוננים (כל אחד 2TB) דרך SIP במקום ב-EMAIL :)
<sultan2> האם ראיתם את trew1000 לאחרונה?
<sultan2> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/12/%23ubuntu-il.html
<sultan2> מי רשם/תרגם את המאמר? http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%95%D7%99%D7%A8%D7%95%D7%A1
<sultan2> סיכום נחמד מאוד
<sultan2> תרשמו WineHQ וחלונות
<sultan2> Windows (להלן: חלונות)
<Interruptus> זגגות
<Interruptus> זה לא התחביב העיקרי שלי
<Interruptus> לא אוהב לתקן זכוכיות וחלונות שבורים
<moo3> בוקרררר
<moo3> בוקר
<moo3> H3r0 - מה הולך למה אתה לא בבית ספר?
<H3r0> moo3 - תעשה חושבים ותגלה לבד
<moo3> הברזת?
<H3r0> לא
<H3r0> יש לך עוד כמה ניחושים?:)
<H3r0> moo3 - נכנע?
<moo3> אפשר להגיד
<moo3> יש חופש עכשיו או משהו?
<Interruptus> אחח איזה כיףף היום בערב שוב החוג של הילדים החנונים
<Interruptus> שבוע שעבר צרבתי להם דיסקים של לינוקס
<Interruptus> הדגמתי להם לייב במועדונית
<Interruptus> השבוע נתקין
<H3r0> moo3 - התשובה הנכונה היא שאני לא לומד בבית ספר
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: איזו הםצה? :P
<moo3> אז איפה אתה לומד?
<Interruptus> נתתי להם 2 סוגים אובונטו וסוזה
<avi1333_> Ddorda יש לך רעיון איך אני יכול לחסוך בבטריה בפלפטופ?חוץ משימוש בפלקסבוקס...
<avi1333_> גם עם פלקסבוקס הוא לא מחזיק לי יותר משעתיים:S
<avi1333_> זה אחד הסיבות שאני רוצה נטבוק...
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: לא לעבוד עם כרום
<Ddorda> ‏ולא עם נאוטילוס
<Ddorda> ‏תעבוד יותר עם מסוף
<avi1333_> אה הבנתי....,פיירפוקס חסכן יותר באנרגיה?דווא נראה לי שהוא זללן משאבים
<avi1333_> או שייש דפדפן אחר שאתה ממליץ שיכול לעזור לי לחסוך באנרגיה?
<nicoco> IE :P
<Ddorda> ‎avi1333_: midori
<nicoco> תגיד, יש דפדפנים שעובדים דרך המסוף?
<nicoco> בעצם
<serfus> nicoco, כן
<nicoco> לא הגיוני
<nicoco> nm
<serfus> w3m
<nicoco> walla
<nicoco> nice
<avi1333_> סבבה דור תודה אני אבדוק אותו:)
<serfus> אף פעם לא ניסיתי אותו אבל אני יודע שהוא קיים :). סביר להניח שיש עוד
<avi1333_> ד"א Ddorda לכמה זמן אתה מצליח להגיע עם הנטבוק?
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: מה שלומך?
<serfus> Ddorda, יופי, ואתה?
<Ddorda> ‏בשיעור
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: תוכל לחזור על השאלה? לא הבנתי
<avi1333_> לכמה זמן ללא הטענה אתה מצליח להגיע עם הנטבוק שלך?
<serfus> איך אתה מצ'וטט בשיעור?
<avi1333_> הרי אחת השיקולים שלי לקנות נטבוק זה זמן הסוללה...
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: 8 שעות
<Ddorda> ‏עם פלאקסבוקס
<avi1333_> ווואי יפה:O זה באמת הרבה זמן
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: עם המקלדת
<Ddorda> ‏עם הרחבת סוללה תוכל אפילו יותר
<avi1333_> ד"א דור אתה בבית ספר או לימודים אקדמיים?
<serfus> אהא עכשיו ברור לי :(
<serfus> :)
<avi1333_> אבל הרחבת סוללה כבר יכביד על המחשב...
<avi1333_> ד"א באמת מה הסוללה הכי גדולה ?יש יותר מ9 תאים?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: בית חינוך
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: 1
<Ddorda> ‎12*
<avi1333_> אה סבבה:D
<avi1333_> :O אבל בטח היא גם שוקלת בהתאם
<avi1333_> ד"א לגבי דפדפן קבצים מה התחליף הכי טוב לנאטוליס?
<avi1333_> זאות אומרת דפדפן קבצים שחסכן במשאבים...
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: דווקא לא ממש
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: מסוף
<avi1333_> אה חחח לא הכי נוח אבל בהחלט חסכן:D
<serfus> אני יודע שב־XFCE משתמשים בת'ונאר
<serfus> thunar
<avi1333_> אה סבבה אני אבדוק אותו:D
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: המסוף מאוד נוח
<Ddorda> ‏כל כלי שיש לך ב־GUI יש גם במסוף
<avi1333_> אה סבבה,אבך זה בטח מציג את הקבצים כרשימה...לא תצורה כל כך נוחהS:
<Interruptus> תונאר זה אחלה של דבר
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: דווקא לא
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: כן? האמת שלא ניסיתי אותו, אני אנסה
<avi1333_> גם אני אנסה:) בנוסף אבדוק איך לעבוד עם המסוף
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אני לא זוכר את השם, אבל גם למסוף יש מנהל קבצים גרפי
<Ddorda> ‏במסוף ממש
<sultan2> Ddorda:
<Ddorda> ‎?
<sultan2> רגע :P
<avi1333_> וואלה נשמע בהחלט מעניין:O
<sultan2> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=2233 נראש אם מישהו ירים את היד
<sultan2> הלו avi1333_
<avi1333_> מה קורה סולטן2?
<sultan2> טוב, טוב, תודה :)
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: איזו התעלמות אלגנטית...
<sultan2> ??
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: מאבי
<sultan2> :D
<avi1333_> ?
<Ddorda> ‏[17:06] <avi1333_> מה קורה סולטן2?
<Ddorda> ‏זזתי
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר
<avi1333_> אה חחחחח סבבה,ביי בינתיים דור
<Interruptus> בזמן האחרון יש לי תחושב
<Interruptus> שעם הכיוון שגנום הולך אליו
<avi1333_> אני חצי רדום פה כך שאני יכול בטעות להתעלם מדברים חחחחחחח
<Interruptus> לא יהיה מנוס מלמצוא דסקטופ אחר
<avi1333_> כן גנום הולך וניהיה יותר ויותר כבד
<avi1333_> ויוניטי בכלל מעפן:S
<serfus> דווקא יוניטי ממש אחלה לדעתי
<sultan2> Fluxbox or IceWM or Openbox or Xfce
<avi1333_> פלאקסבוקס הכי טוב
<sultan2> או KDE במשרד
<avi1333_> לא סובל KDE:s
<sultan2> GNOME כבר התלכלך עם הקבה פוליטיקה כסף וניגוד עניינים
<sultan2> הרבה*
<avi1333_> גנום גם הולך וניהיה כבד ומגטשם
<avi1333_> *מגושם
<serfus> אני מניח שאפשר לפורק אותו
<serfus> אולי מישהו כבר עשה את זה
<avi1333_> יכול להיות צריך לברר...
<serfus> אם לא גנום, אני עובר ל אקס.אף.סי.אי
<serfus> נחכה ונראה מה יקרה עם יוניטי בגרסת הדסקטופ
<avi1333_> כן הוא גם נחמד
<moo3> ראיתם את המע"ה של גוגל?
<avi1333_> אני לא ניסתי את יוניטי אבל לפי תמונות הואנראה מתאים בעיקר למסכי מגע
<avi1333_> chrome os? מתאים לדברים ממש בסיסיים
<moo3> לקחו את אובונטו, עשו לו טוויקים למהירות באינטרנט ושיחררו אותו תחת "מע"ה של גוגל"
<avi1333_> נטבוקים או טאבלטים
<moo3> שמעו אני לא רוצה ללכלך כאן את הצ'אט אבל ווינדוס7 זו מערכת איכותית
<moo3> יש להם את windows powershell
<sultan2> שמרגלת אחריך,,,
<moo3> שאפשר להריץ פקודות של לינוקס בshell
<sultan2> פקודה = תוכנה שפועלת בשורת הפקודה
<moo3> אכן
<sultan2> גם ב WN95 אפשר
<avi1333_> BRB
<moo3> כן אבל בנו לווינדוס95 את הפקודה FIND ?
<moo3> לא נראה לי
<moo3> או להיות יותר ספציפי - לא
<moo3> ולווינדוס7 כן אז מה אתה נכנס לקטנות
<moo3> =/
<sultan2> אני משתמש ב XFCE וב FLUXBOX והמערכת במצב עצל אוכלת רק 60 - 90 מגבייטים, תודה, פחות חשמל ויותר סוללה, 12 שעות רציף בקניון שבעת הכוכבים בהרצליה
<sultan2> וינדוס 7 = שעה סוללה
<serfus> וואו 12 שעות זה מטורף
<sultan2> וכתוב באריזה רק 5 ;)
<moo3> קודם כל אם אתה שם על לפטופ שים את 7 starter
<sultan2> הקסם של לינוקס ושולחנות עבודה יעילים
<sultan2> קניתי את הלפטופ עם וינ 7
<moo3> איזו גרסא?
<moo3> Navi_ - מה הולך?
<moo3> sultan2 - ווינדוז7סטרטר הוא מיועד ללפטופים
<moo3> ואני בטוח שיש עוד טוויקים שאתה יכול לעשות
<moo3> אבל אני לא מנסה לשכנע אותך לעבור לשם כי כל עוד אתה יודע לינוקס מן הסתם שעדיף להישאר בלינוקס
<sultan2> מה זה משנה, ככל שזה יותר זול ככה זה אוכל יותר חשמל
<moo3> זו משוואת החיים...
<serfus> תקן אותי אם אני טועה אבל סטרטר זאת לא הגרסה שמאפשרת להריץ 3 חלונות בלבד ושאין אפשרות לשנות את הרקע?
<moo3> serfus - could be
<moo3> לא עבדתי עליה המון
<moo3> נשמע הגיוני אם רוצים לחסוך בחשמל
<serfus> זה לא נראה לך קצת אמממ פאשיסטי?
<moo3> שמע אני לא תומך ווינדוז
<moo3> אבל בעולם שלנו בנתיים אין הפצה לינוקס פשוטה מספיק שאני אוכל לשים להורים שלי
<moo3> אז לומדים ווינדוז..
<serfus> לדעתי אובונטו עושה בדיוק את זה
<moo3> ממש לא
<serfus> התקנתי את אובונטו לכמה חברים שלי שגם לא ידעו שימוש מתקדם בווינדוס והם מסתדרים יופי
<serfus> יותר מזה, אני חושב שאובונטו יותר פשוטה מווינדוס
<moo3> ברגע שמשתמש אובונטו יוכל להתקין לבד ולהרים את המערכת שלו מבלי לגעת בקומנד ליין אז לדעתי היא תיהייה למשתמש הפשוט
<serfus> זה מה שאני עושה... אני בקושי רואה שורות
<moo3> בוא נגיד את זה ככה... על המחשבים של החברים שלך אין את הדרייברים העדכניים
<moo3> אתה חייב את lspci
<serfus> התקנתי אובונטו כבר על 4 ניידים ועל אף אחד מהם לא היתה לי שום בעיה, ולא ראיתי אפילו שורה אחת
<serfus> ההתקנה של אובונטו כל כך פשוטה, יותר משל ווינדוס
<moo3> יותר פשוטה זה נכון
<moo3> אבל אתה לא מקשיב למוו3
<moo3> אין את הדרייברים!! זה שהסאונד עובד לא אומר שהוא עם הדרייבר הכי טוב לו
<moo3> מבינטוס?
<serfus> לא ממש
<sultan2> moo3: אתה עובד בשביל מיקרוסופט?
<moo3> sultan2 ולומד לינוקס בו זמנית?
<sultan2> כבר מאז אובונטו 7 אין צורך בכלל בשורת הפקודה
<sultan2> משתמש בסיס בוינדוס יסתדדר הרבה יותר טוב עם אובונטו, לא שאני עושה בה שימוש יותר
<moo3> איזה שטויות
<serfus> אני לא מבין בדיוק את הבעיה שלך עם הדרייברים... אתה יכול לתת דוגמה?
<sultan2> אני מריץ דביאן ארץ' וסלאקוואר
<sultan2> moo3: תפסיק לזיין את המוח
<sultan2> אתה מציג נצגי שווא
<sultan2> מצגי
<moo3> serfus, כן, אם אתה מעלה לייב סי די של אובונטו, ועובד לך הסאונד
<sultan2> אם אף אחד לא מעיף את moo3 אז אני אצוץ פה בעוד שבוע
<serfus> sultan2, אל תתרגז יותר מדי
<sultan2> תמשיך להפחיד משתמשים חדשים moo3 תמשיך, עוד עוד..
<moo3> אוי sultan2 תיהייה רגע בשקט
<sultan2> serfus: הוא/היא מפחידים בלי סיבה
<sultan2> ביי
<sultan2> סופ"ש נהדר לכולם (חוץ מל moo3)
<avi1333_> SULTAN2 הצלחת להגיע ל12 שעות???:O השתמשת בפלקסבוקס כשולחןם עבודה אבל באיזה דפדפן ובאיזה דפדפן קבצים?
<serfus> sultan2, גם לך :)
<avi1333_> גם לך סופש נעים:D
<sultan2> תודה serfus
<sultan2> תודה תודה
<avi1333_> :D
<moo3> serfus , כמו שאמרתי, אם אתה מעלה לייב סידי של אובונטו, יכול להיות שהסאונד עובד אבל עדיין אפשר להתקין דרייבר מאתר החברה בשביל לשמוע באיכות טובה יותר, לקבל ניצולת טובה יותר של החומרה
<sultan2> avi1333_: פלאקסבוקס ואפיפני ומידורי, אני עשיתי שימוש בשואש בשביל לנהל חשבונות בבנקים
<sultan2> ואופן אופיס
<moo3> sultan2 לא בא להפחיד בא להסביר
<sultan2> לרוב אפיפני ומידורי, הם טובים מספיק
<moo3> מה הבעיות הקשות שלך
<serfus> moo3, יש כלי שעושה את זה
<sultan2> זה לא נראה כך
<serfus> מתקין דרייברים קניינים סגורים
<sultan2> peace~
<moo3> medibuntu אתה מתכוון
<moo3> הוא רק נותן אופציה להתקין דרייברים קניינים סגורים
<serfus> moo3, לא, אני מדבר על כלי שבא מותקן עם המערכת
<moo3> אתה צריך אחרי זה להתקין אותם...
<moo3> מה שמו ?
<serfus> moo3, system>administration>additional drivers
<moo3> לא נותן כלום חבר
<moo3> ראיתי את זה בזמנו
<serfus> זאת הדרך להגיע אליו
<moo3> כן אני מכיר את התוכנה, אבל זו לא הדרך להתקין דרייברים בלינוקס
<serfus> תן לי רק לומר לך ש"הדרך להתקין בלינוקס" או the linux way
<serfus> כבר לא אותו דבר כמו
<serfus> the ubuntu way
<moo3> לצערי אובונטו לא פשוט מספיק בשביל משתמשים מבוגרים/רגילים
<moo3> לא מבין איך אפשר להתווכח עם זה
<serfus> אני מדבר עם עובדות
<moo3> מה הם יעשו כשהפיירפוקס יעשה קראש ?
<serfus> לא זורק סתם דברים
<serfus> פיירפוקס קורש יותר בווינדוס מאשר באובונטו!
<moo3> =/
<moo3> אתה כן =)
<serfus> אני משתמש פשוט
<serfus> לא יודע לתכנת בשום שפה
<serfus> ולא להתעסק עם פקודות לינוקס
<moo3> אוקי
<moo3> ולא הייתה לך תקלה שהיית צריך להיכנס לאינטרנט ולקרוא עליה?
<serfus> אין לי סיכוי להתעסק עם שום הפצת לינוקס אחרת
<moo3> או לבוא לכאן ולשאול.. לגיטימי
<serfus> אולי פדורה
<serfus> כן, כמובן. לא אמרתי שלא
<serfus> אבל
<moo3> אז בווינדוס אמא שלי לא צריכה להיכנס לשום אתר ולקרוא באנגלית
<serfus> בווינדוס היה לי הרבה יותר קשה להשיג עזרה
<serfus> מי עוזר לה?
<serfus> טכנאי?
<moo3> אתה גם לא צריך עזרה (חוץ ממתקדמת)
<moo3> אף אחד לא עוזר לה
<moo3> היא קוראת קצת אנגלית מה שרשום על המסך ואין לה שום בעיות
<moo3> היא מריצה ווינדוס 7
<moo3> דרך אגב
<serfus> גם אובונטו רושם לך הכל
<moo3> פה ושם היא מתקשרת אלי אני לא יכול להגיד שלא
<serfus> נדיר שיש בעיות באמת רציניות שדורשת משהו
<moo3> שלא תבין אותי לא נכון אני בעד מהפכה, אני שונא את מייקרוסופט, אני טכנאי במעבדה אני יודע מזה ווינדוז
<moo3> אבל בכל זאת לדעתי האישית(!) אני לא יכול לשים אובונטו לחברים שלא מבינים
<serfus> אז אני חושב שכן
<serfus> ונראה לי שהדיון הזה לא הולך להתקדם לאנשהו...
<moo3> אתה אולי אדם שאוהב מחשבים, חברים אחרים שלי לא, לא מעניין אותם להתחיל לחקור למה הסרט לא עובד להם, הם רוצים סרט
<moo3> מקווה שאתה מבין מאיפה אני בא ואת הנקודה שלי
<moo3> למרות שאתה לא מסכים איתה
<moo3> בנתיים - אני סיימתי לעבוד -- יום מפוצץ לכולכם
<moo3> חוץ מלסולטן2 כמובן
<moo3> =D
<serfus> :/
<Ddorda> ‏היי
<serfus> אהלן
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: מה קורה?
<serfus> Ddorda, העפתי את הלוגניג בוט הקודם
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: למה?
<Ddorda> ‏זה משנה שהוא כאן?
<serfus> כי הם כבר לא בשימוש, יש חדשים
<Ddorda> ‏האמת שאני ממש לא אוהב את הבוט לוגינג החדש
<serfus> אז שאלתי וזה מה שאמרו לי לעשות
<serfus> למה לא?
<Ddorda> ‏כל הלוגינג הישנים נמצאים אצלו
<Ddorda> ‏לא ייבאו אותם אל הבוט החדש
<Ddorda> ‏כי הוא מכוער לאללה
<serfus> אוקיי אבל עדיין יש את הלוגים הישנים
<Ddorda> ‏והלוגינג טקסט שלו לא ב־UTF8
<serfus> :)?
<serfus> מכוער
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אם הבוט לא כאן מהר מאוד נאבד את הכתובת
<serfus> אז אתה מעדיף ששתיהם יהיו פה?
<Ddorda> ‏כן, זה לא כואב לאף אחד
<serfus> או שנעיף את החדש ונחזיר את הלוקובוט
<Ddorda> ‏אני אומר שהישן לא מכאיב
<Ddorda> ‏ואת החדש אנחנו צריכים
<Ddorda> ‏אז למי אכפת אם יהיו שני בוטים
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא מעמיס על החדר או משהו
<Ddorda> ‏והם בוטים מאוד שקטים ;)
<serfus> אכן.. לא עושים בלאגנים :)
<serfus> טוב, אני אחזיר אותו
<Ddorda> ‏השאלה היא עכשיו איך אתה מחזיר אותו
<serfus> אני אוריד את הבאן עליו והוא אמור לחזור לבד
<Ddorda> ‏להוריד באן זה קלול, איך מביאים אותו חזרה
<Ddorda> ‏נקווה
<serfus> גם ככה, אני בדיוק מדבר עם האנשים שלו
<Ddorda> ‏אה, מגניב לאללה
<Ddorda> ‏תמסור להם ד"ש
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<serfus> Ddorda, לא עונים לי שם כרגע, אני אנסה כשאחזור אחרי שאוכל
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: סבבה
<Ddorda> ‏בתאבון
<Ddorda> ‏אגב
<Ddorda> ‏ראית מה גרגמל עשה בוויקי?
<Ddorda> ‏הוא גבר לאללה :)
<serfus> מה הוא עשה?
<serfus> מי זה אגב?
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: אחד די אנונימי
<Ddorda> ‏אבל ספץ רציני
<Ddorda> ‏תסתכל בוויקי על העמודים האחרונים שנוצרו
<serfus> יפה :)
<serfus> נראה שגם אתה עבדת לא קצת
<Ddorda> ‏עוד לא סיימתי האמת
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: אבל בעיקרון כן
<Ddorda> ‏האמת שגרגמל הזה מאוד מעודד אותי
<Ddorda> ‏עצם העובדה שמישהו משתמש בוויקי גורמת לי לדאוג שהוא יעבוד כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> ‏מאז שהוא התחיל לדבר אתי סידרתי את העיצוב והכל
<Ddorda> ‏אז מגיע לו כל הקרדיט
<Ddorda> ‏בלעדיו לא הייתי עושה כלום
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: תגיד, אתה יכול לעשות למעני משהו?
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר, זה למען הקהילה, אבל אני לא מוצא לזה את הזמן באמת
<serfus> Ddorda, שוט, נראה איך אני יכול לעזור
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: אני צריך עוד מעטפות די בדחיפות
<Ddorda> ‏ובגלל שאני מסיים ללמוד מאוד מאוחר אני לא מוצא דרך טובה לעשות את זה
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר, אני לא מספיק לטפל בזה
<serfus> אוקיי
<serfus> Ddorda, ?
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: תוכל לעשות את זה?
<Ddorda> ‏צריך להזמין מהדואר
<Ddorda> ‏אני אתן לך את כל הפרטים, רק תיצור אתם קשר
<serfus> רק להזמין? או גם לשלם/לקחת משהו?
<Ddorda> ‏להזמין ולשלם באמצעות דרישת תשלום מהמקור
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: היי
<Ddorda> ‏ראיתי שכמעט תיקנתי לגמרי את ההפנייה?
<Ddorda> ‏היא כבר אמורה לעבוד אבל יש בעיה עם התמונה ליד
<Ddorda> ‏ואני מקווה שעד מחר אני אספיק לסדר את זה
<Gargamel2> Ddorda: היי
<Ddorda> !wiki וירוס
<Hoborg> Ddorda: Not Found
<Gargamel2> אתה מדבר על הפניה לערך מורחב?
<Ddorda> ‎:x
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Gargamel2> לא ראיתי
<Gargamel2> רגע
<Ddorda> ‏תבדוק
<Gargamel2> אני רואה html :P
<Gargamel2> אבל זה התקדמות מאתמול
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: בחלק של התמונה
<Ddorda> ‏אבל הלינק עובד!
<Ddorda> ‏זה כבר חצי דרך
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Gargamel2> אממ
<Gargamel2> תראה, אני לא אוהב כתום
<Gargamel2> זה מוציא לי את העיניים
<Gargamel2> אז הצלחתי איכשהו להגדיר בהעדפות להציג לי theme רגיל
<Gargamel2> כמו של ויקיפדיה
<Gargamel2> ושמתי לב שיש שם כמה פאקים
<Gargamel2> זה שאני לא רואה את התמונה שאתה מדבר עליה היא כנראה אחד מהם
<Gargamel2> אז אני מאמין לך :)
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: גם אני לא רואה אותה, אבל הלינק עובד
<Ddorda> ‏אז אני אומר, זה חצי דרך
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, גם אני לא מת על הכתום הזה
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני משתדל להיות פורמלי
<Gargamel2> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/index.php?title=%D7%95%D7%99%D7%A8%D7%95%D7%A1&useskin=vector
<Gargamel2> אתמול התחלת להגיד משהו על פורמט כתיבה
<Gargamel2> וזה משהו שיוכל לעזור לארגן את כל נושא הויקי
<Gargamel2> יעמיד את כל הערכים בסטנדרט מסויים
<Ddorda> ‏פורמט כתיבה?
<Gargamel2> וראיתי תבניות בויקיפדיה, נניח כמו תבנית של זמר / להקה
<Gargamel2> שמוגדר שם איזה פרטים חייבים לציין
<Gargamel2> לזה התכוונת?
<Ddorda> ‏התחלתי להגיד שצריך לעשות ערך מונחים וכד'
<Gargamel2> למה הכוונה בערך מונחים?
<Ddorda> ‏ערך עם טבלת מונחים
<Ddorda> ‏שאנחנו ממליצים להשתמש
<Gargamel2> ערכים מומלצים?
<Ddorda> ‏לא..
<Ddorda> ‏מונחים..
<Ddorda> ‏שמי שמכין ערך חדש
<Ddorda> ‏ישתמש במונחים האלה
<Ddorda> ‏כדי ליצור תאימות
<Gargamel2> אהה
<Ddorda> ‏אנחנו לא מחייבים, אבל לפחות שיהיה מרוכז במקום אחד הכללים המומלצים
<Gargamel2> וינדוס, windows וחלונות?
<Ddorda> ‏למשל
<Gargamel2> אוקיי
<Gargamel2> עכשיו הבנתי אותך
<Ddorda> ‏להעלות את השאלות והתשובות שאנחנו העלנו
<Ddorda> ‏כדי לא לאבד את הדיונים האלה
<Gargamel2> כן, רצוי
<serfus> אהלן
<Gargamel2> רגע, שאלה שלא קשורה לנושא: תוכנות אפשר להתקין עם מרכז התוכנות, synaptic ו-apt-get נכון?
<Gargamel2> יש עוד אופציות?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: בקרוב סינאפטיק לא יגיע עם המערכת
<serfus> יש גם aptitude
<Ddorda> ‏אבל בעיקרון פעם היה גם aptitude
<Ddorda> ‏עם המערכץ
<Ddorda> ‏גם אותו הורידו
<Ddorda> ‏השאיפה היא להשאיר רק את מרכז התכנות
<serfus> Gargamel2, אתה במקרה משחק TO?
<Gargamel2> serfus, מה זה TO?
<serfus> tactical ops
<serfus> אבל כנראה שלא
<serfus> ;)
<Gargamel2> Ddorda לא ענית על השאלה :)
<Gargamel2> כנראה שלא :)
<Ddorda> ‏התשובה היא לא, וגם מה שאמרת זה בערבון מוגבל
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<serfus> יש גם לקיי די אי
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: בשביל זה צריך שיהיה משתמש kde שיספר לנו
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏בגלל שהם במיעוט גם אני לא מוצא סיבה להתרכז בהם כבר בתחילת הכתיבה
<Ddorda> ‏לא?
<Gargamel2> אני מסכים עם Ddorda
<Gargamel2> קודם בסיס
<serfus> נכון אבל אם כותבים על זה ערך אפשר לציין רק
<Gargamel2> (מה שאומר שערך על התקנת אפצ'י צריך לדחות לזמן אחר, ולהתעסק בערכים אחרים ;)
<serfus> אני מניח שגם לאקס אף סי אי יש וגם ל lxde
<Gargamel2> טוב לא משנה, אני אכתוב על הממשקים שאני מכיר (סינפטיק ו-apt-get), מי שירצה שישלים
<Ddorda> ‏השיטה היא "אם זה חסר לך, תוסיף"
<H3r0> Ddorda - איזה שיטה?
<serfus> על מרכז התוכנות חייבים כי זה העיקרי, בעיקר למשתמשים מתחילים
<serfus> אני אולי אוסיף בשישי שבת
<Gargamel2> וגם התייעצות קטנה
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: קרא לוגים :P
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: ?
<H3r0> Ddorda - איך לוגים אם עכשיו נכנסתי?[;
<Gargamel2> ערך אחד של התקנה והסרה או כמה ערכים (אחד לסינפטיק, אחד למרכז התוכנות וכו'?)
<Gargamel2> כשבהתקנת תוכנות יש הפניית ערך מורחב אל כל אחד מהם?
<H3r0> Ddorda - מתי יוצאת גירסה חדשה של אובונטו?באפריל?
<Ddorda> ‏לדעתי ערך אחד על התקנה והסרה של תוכניות
<Ddorda> ‏והפניות
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: נכון
<H3r0> כדי לדעת כמה לפחד [;
<Ddorda> ‏סוף אפריל
<H3r0> ואיי זה הרבה זמן
<H3r0> אז אין לי מה לפחד ממש
<serfus> H3r0, כל חצי שני, בעשירי וברביעי
<H3r0> נחמד :)
<Gargamel2> serfus ו-H3r0: גם אתם מוזמנים לענות
<H3r0> Gargamel2 - אני לא יודע על מה מדובר ויש כאן אנשים יותר מבינים ממני [,
<H3r0> ;
<Gargamel2> זה עניין של אירגון אינפורציה בויקי
<serfus> כן גם לדעתי כדאי ערך אחד
<Gargamel2> אז ערך אחד וכל אופציה (apt-get ומרכז התוכנות ו,...) מקבלת תת כותרת?
<serfus> לדעתי כן
<Gargamel2> אז צריך להזיז את הערך הזה
<Gargamel2> http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/Apt-get
<Gargamel2> או לשנות לו את השם, אם זה אפשרי
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: ודאי שאפשרי
<Ddorda> ‏לפחות אמור להיות
<Gargamel2> חח
<Gargamel2> אהבתי את ה"לפחות אמור"
<Gargamel2> :)
<Ddorda> ‏כן, אפשר
<Ddorda> ‏תסתכל,
<Ddorda> ‏יש לך לשונית כזאת
<Ddorda> ‏"העברה"
<Shualdon> אני כנראה קונה את הגלקסי S
<Gargamel2> Ddorda מצאתי, תודה
<Ddorda> ‎Shualdon: ?
<Shualdon> Ddorda: !
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: בכיף
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: אני מה זה מתוסכל
<Ddorda> ‏אני רוצה להתקין וורמס
<Shualdon> מה קרה?
<Shualdon> ו....?,
<Ddorda> ‏וכתוב שגרסה 3.6.30 ומעלה עובדת מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏ואני פשווט לא מצליח למצוא את הגרסה הזו
<Gargamel2> מגניב, הוא יצר גם הפניה לערך החדש
<Shualdon> ...
<Ddorda> ‏מלבד פאטצ'ים, שגם לא עובדים בלינוקס
<Gargamel2> חכם הויקי הזה
<Ddorda> ‎Gargamel2: :D
<Shualdon> :\
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: וורמוקס זה נוראי
<Ddorda> ‏ממש זוועה
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: לעומת זאת, Icy Tower עובד מעולה!!
<Shualdon> לא נורא
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר שפתאום אני משחק בדברים, ממש לא אופייני לי
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: נורא מאוד, זה משחק שממש קיוויתי לשחק
<Rodensky> עדכנתי את פיירפוקס 4 לבטא 8 ונעלם לי הסטטוס באר
<Rodensky> מופיעה רק ההמצאה הדבילית הזו "אד-און באר" במקומו
<H3r0> יש דרך להחזיר את זה
<Rodensky> איך אני מחזירה את הסטטוס באר?
<H3r0> עבדתי בוינדוס עליו בחטאי הרבים (או שלא)
<H3r0> תלחצי כפתור ימני על השורה שם
<H3r0> ואז יהיה שם רשום סטטוס באר
<H3r0> ולסמן V
<Rodensky> אין
<Rodensky> זה פיירפוקס 4, בטא 8
<Rodensky> זה יצא היום
<Rodensky> אז אני לא יודעת מתי הספקת לעבוד עליו בווינדוס
<Rodensky> אבל כנראה שהם החליטו להעלים את הסטטוס באר
<H3r0> זה נראה דומה לכרום נכון?
<Rodensky> לא
<H3r0> אז אולי בדקתי את 7
<Rodensky> מה 7?
<H3r0> בטא 7
<Rodensky> אתה אמור לשאול "מה כמה?"
<Rodensky> זה מערכון של הגששים
<Rodensky> לא חשוב
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מצאת?
<Rodensky> מצאתי מה?
<Ddorda> ‏[00:11] <Rodensky> איך אני מחזירה את הסטטוס באר?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> אני מחפשץ
<Rodensky> אני לא רואה שום דבר שקשור לזה בהגדרות
<Rodensky> גם לא בקליק ימני על הטולברים
<Rodensky> כלום
<Ddorda> ‏אני חושב שהיה איזה קישור מקשים לזה
<Rodensky> אני רוצה את הססטוס באר כי כשמרחפים על לינק, מופיעה בו הכתובת
<Rodensky> והיה לי נוח שמצד ימין שלו היו אייקונים של כמה תוספים
<Rodensky> עכשיו הם החליפו אותו באד-און באר הטיפשי הזה
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/764307#answer-116743
<Rodensky> זה לא עוזר לי
<Rodensky> אני רוצה את האפשרות לראות את הכתובת שבלינק, מבלי לפתוח אותו
<H3r0> אני לא מאמין
<Rodensky> כמו שאמור להיות בכל דפדפן נורמלי
<H3r0> <H3r0> נמאס לי אני מנסה להתקין KDE
<H3r0> גם אני בשוק מעצמי
<H3r0> אבל נתגבר על זה ביחד
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> Ddorda - ניסית פעם KDE
<H3r0> על אובונטו?
<Rodensky> שלא לדבר על זה שיש תוספים שמופיעים רק בסטטוס באר
<Rodensky> רשום בהמשך שהם עשו שהלינק יופיע בשורת הכתובת, והוא אכן מופיע, אבל אני רוצה לראות את כולו וזה מעצבן כי אין שם מספיק מקום כדי לראות אותו. בסטטוס באר יש!
<H3r0> למה להתקין בטא?[;
<H3r0> Rodensky - אגב את יכולה לברר בשרת של מוזילה
<Rodensky> ואני לא יכולה להעיף את סרגל האד-און הזה כי אז האייקונים שיש לי עליו ושאני צריכה אותם לא יופיעו, כי הם מופיעים רק שם
<H3r0> או לחילופין אפשרי בערוץ של פיירפוקס בשרת הזה
<Rodensky> איך אני חוזרת לפיירפוקס 3.6?
<H3r0> איך התקנת את הפיירפוקס הזה?
<Rodensky> לא זוכרת
<nicoco> בכיף ובעליזות
<H3r0> Ddorda - תעזור לבחורה באמת
<Rodensky> זה היה מזמן
<nicoco> את צריכה לברר איך התקנת
<H3r0> Ddorda - אל תהיה רע
<H3r0> Rodensky - יש מצב שאת התקנת
<H3r0> ppa?
<Rodensky> טוב אני מקווה שהם יפתרו את העניין הזה בקרוב מאוד :(
<H3r0> אם אני אתנתק תדעו שהמחשב שלי יתפוצץ
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אובונטו?
<Rodensky> כן
<Ddorda> ‏התקנת עם PPA במקרה?
<nicoco> היא לא זוכרת
<H3r0> חזק 100 עדכונים
<Rodensky> תנו לי לינק כלשהו שיש בו קובץ קטן להורדה, לא חשוב איזה
<Rodensky> WTF?
<Rodensky> סגרתי את הדפדפן
<Rodensky> פתחתי מחדש
<Rodensky> מופיעה הבטא הקודמת
<Rodensky> רק שבסטטוס באר חסרים אייקונים כי בגלל בטא 8 שיניתי להם בהגדרות שיופיעו באד-און באר =|
<Gargamel2> מישהו פה משתמש בממשק עברי במערכת?
<Gargamel2> (תעזרו לי, זה לוויקי, לא סקר להנאתי האישית :P)
<H3r0> Rodensky  - את רוצה לינק לקובץ כלשהו?
<Rodensky> כבר קיבלתי, תודה בכל אופן
<H3r0> :(
<H3r0> :) **
<H3r0> שמחתי להציע
<Rodensky> אני בחורה, אני מקבלת בקלות :P
<H3r0> את מקבלת לינקים כאלו בקלות את מתכוונת
<Rodensky> ודאי
<H3r0> יופי כי המשפט שלך יכול להשתמע לכמה וכמה פנים
<H3r0> שלא כדאי להזכיר כאן מפאת כבודך
<H3r0> תודה
<Rodensky> חס וחלילה
<Rodensky> הנני עלמת חן נאה ובעיקר חסודה
<Rodensky> חלילה לי מלרמוז דברים נלוזים מסוג זה
<H3r0> הנני שמח לשמוע זאת ועל כן קבלי את התנצלותי הכינה
<Rodensky> אני סולחת אבל לא שוכחת!!!
<H3r0> ועל זה נאמר:
<nicoco> אני רעב, אבל אני לא אוכל
<H3r0> "הלך עליי..."
<H3r0> אוכל=מלשון יכול?
<nicoco> אכל מלשן לאכול
<nicoco> זה בדרך כלל הפועל שקשור למצב של רעב
<H3r0> פי אה KDE שוקל כמו בית
<Gargamel2> אוקיי, נשנה גישה, איך אני מפעיל תוכנה אבל עם ממשק עברי
<Gargamel2> כשהמערכת שלי בממשק אנגלי
<Gargamel2> באופן חד פעמי?
<H3r0> Gargamel2 - הסבר?
<Gargamel2> אני מתקן עכשיו את הערך של "התקנה והסרה של תוכנות"
<Gargamel2> ואני מתייחס לממשק הגרפי
<Gargamel2> ואני עובד עם מערכת באנגלית
<H3r0> ויקי?
<Gargamel2> ואני רוצה לדעת איך נראים התפריטים וכל הדברים האלה בתוכנה בעברית
<Gargamel2> אז אני רוצה להפעיל תוכנה חד פעמי, בממשק בעברית, למרות שהמערכת שלי באנגלית
<Gargamel2> כן
<H3r0> Gargamel2 - אפשר להתקין לא זוכר איך
<Gargamel2> בלי להתקין :)
<Gargamel2> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: שנייה
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: זה בעייתי, כי כל המנשק שלך הוא LTR
<Ddorda> ‏ואז זה לא יראה בדיוק אותו דבר
<Ddorda> ‏למרות שהטקסט יהיה אכן מתורגן
<Ddorda> ‏ם
<Gargamel2> Ddorda אוקיי
<Gargamel2> וזה פקודת מסוף קצרה אם אני זוכר נכון
<Gargamel2> משהו עם locale
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: כן
<Ddorda> ‏לא, עם LANG אם אני לא טועה
<Ddorda> ‏או גם וגם? :P
<Ddorda> ‏וואו אני כבר לא זוכר
<Ddorda> ‎נסה LANG=he_IL
<Ddorda> ‏אני זז לישון
<Ddorda> ‏ליל"ט
<Gargamel2> אני אנסה תודה
<Gargamel2> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> !g change language for specific program linux
<Hoborg> Unix / Linux command overview - http://www.computerhope.com/unix/overview.htm
<Ddorda> ‏אולי זה יעזור
<Ddorda> ‏לילה טוב
<Gargamel2> לילה טוב
<avihay> יש כאן מישהוא עם הפרעות קשב וריכוז? אני מתכוון למשהוא שאובחן ואולי אפילו מקבל טיפול תרופתי
<moshe_> avihay, למה אתה שואל? אני מכיר מישהי שיש לה הפרעת קשב וריכוז
<nicoco> לא אןבחנתי, אבל יש לי
<nicoco> אובחנתי
<nicoco> ולחצי מהאנשים שאני מכיר יש
<avihay> שמתי לב שאני לא מצליח להתרכז בהרצאות בווידיוא ומצרתי פתרון שעובד בשבילי
<nicoco> אני מצאתי הרבה פתרונות שעובדים לי
<nicoco> לכל מני סיטואציות
<nicoco> אבל מעניין מה אתה מצאת
<nicoco> :P
<avihay> לאחר מכן, שמתי לב שהוא עובד בביתספר, אז החלתתי לערוך ניסוי, שעובד, יחסית בהצלחה
<nicoco> avihay - קדימה, אני סקרן לשמוע
<avihay> מוזיקה
<nicoco> או לקרוא יותר נכון
<nicoco> איזו מוזיקה?
<avihay> אני שומע מוזיקה מהפלפון, באוזניות באוזן אחת בעוצמה הכי חלשה
<nicoco> לול
<avihay> מוזיקה באנגלית וביפאנית
<nicoco> אני שומע מוזיקה מהאמפי, 24\7 ואם אני בשיעור אז באוזניה אחת
<nicoco> דרך אגב
<nicoco> נסה לשים מוזיקה קלאסית
<avihay> אם השעור משעמם/איטי אז אני נותה לנדוד במחשבות ומגלה לאחר כמה דקות שהשיעור כבר זז לאנשהוא
<avihay> נוטה?
<nicoco> זה עובד כמו מקל של מטאטא בשביל המטאטא
<avihay> אם אני שומע מוזיקה, אני נותה לנדוד לתמונות ולדימויים שיש לי מהמוזיקה, וזה "הרבה יותר שטחי" ואני יוצא מהטרנס יותר מהר
<nicoco> הוכח גם בהרבה מחקרים שקלאסית משפרת את הריכוז
<nicoco> ושעוברים ששמעו מוזיקה קלאסית יצאו הרבה יותר אינטילגנטים
<nicoco> בעיקר השני
<nicoco> אבל גם הראשון :)
<avihay> יש ניסויים שהפריכו את הטענות על מוזיקה קלאסית או מכונות גלים על התפתחות המוח
<avihay> יש מצבים שבהם יש עומס ואני לא יחול להתרכז יותר, אבל הבעיה היא יותר חוסר עומס
<nicoco> יכול*
<nicoco> אנא ממך
<avihay> תהיתי אם משהוא בעל הפרעות קשב וריכוז ירצה לערוך ניסוי מקביל
<nicoco> מישהו*
<avihay> תרגיש חופשי לתקן אותי
<avihay> התוצאות של הניסוי עד כה הן שיפור מורגש בריכוז בהרצאות משעממות. לאחר שימוש ממושך גיליתי שבזמן השיעורים, אם אני ללא מוזיקה, אני נוטה לנדוד לשמיעת מוזיקה בראש, שגם קל יותר להתנתק מזה מאשר ממחשבות עמוקות, ושבזמן עיפות, העומס ששמיעת המוזיקה יוצרת מפריע יותר
<avihay> מאשר עוזר, בתלות בעיפות
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-14
<avihay> אין לי מידע על איך הקשבה למוזיקה בעברית, כלומר שפת אם, משפיע.
<nicoco> אתה מודע לזה שה"ניסוי" הזה אמין רק לגבי עצמך, וגם אז הוא לא אמין מאחר שאתה גם בודק וגם מעורב בו?
<nicoco> דרך אגב, מוזיקה בעברית בשיעורים באנגלית משפיע בדיוק אותו דבר, רק הפוך
<avihay> כן, זה למה אני רוצה לדעת אם עוד אנשים חוו דברים דומים
<nicoco> כלומר, תצטרך להפוך איזה סוויץ' כדי להתרכז בדרך הפוכה
<nicoco> חוויה די מעניינת
<avihay> אין לי שעורים באנגלית
<nicoco> אתה בבי"ס
<nicoco> ?
<avihay> לא
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> מסביר
<Ddorda> ‏היי חבר'ה
<Ddorda> ‏יא אללה, איזה מגניב
<Ddorda> ‏הצלחתי להתקין וורמז
<Ddorda> ‏אחד האדירים :)
<Ddorda> ‏pazsela: היי
<pazsela> היי
<Ddorda> ‏pazsela: מה נשמע?
<Interruptus> אהלן וסהלן
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: וברכה
<Interruptus> לא רע בעליל חברייס
<Interruptus> היה כיף
<Interruptus> אתמול
<Oi3pRNnX> יש פה מישהו?
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Oi3pRNnX> אתה מכיר סקריפט חיוג לחיבור l2tp בלינוקס?
<Interruptus> ftp://ftp.bezeqint.net/linux/l2tp/
<Interruptus> הנה
<Interruptus> יש שם
<Oi3pRNnX> אחלה תודה
<Oi3pRNnX> רק צריך לערוך קצת
<Interruptus> yup
<pazsela> Dorda : אחלה
<H3r0> דורה?
<liel> Ddorda: PING
<H3r0> Interruptus - ניסית את
<H3r0> e17?
<Interruptus> כן
<Interruptus> הרגיש לי לא כ"כ בשל
<H3r0> באמת?
<Interruptus> אבל המראה שלו מאוד נקי ונחמד
<H3r0> אני מנסה עכשיו להתקין אותו
<H3r0> נקווה שזה יעבוד
<H3r0> אהבתי את הרעיון של מערכת מתגלגלת
<H3r0> אבל זה מוציא את כל הכיף של לחכות לשדרוג ולקוות שלא ידפק משהו (:
<H3r0> נמאס לי
<liel> Darky: PING
<liel> Ddorda: PING
<H3r0> הכאבים האלו יהרגו אותי
<H3r0> Ddorda - PING
<Ubuntu-User> מישהו יכול לעזור לי עם הגדרת תוכניות לדוק AWN?
<Ddorda> ‏Ubuntu-User: ?
<liel> moshe: PING
<kosherpup> אהלן
<moshe> Oi3pRNnX, היי
<Oi3pRNnX> היי
<Oi3pRNnX> חבר'ה יש לי בעיית תקשורת באובנטו, אני מתחבר דרך החייגן של בזק בינלאומי לרשת
<Oi3pRNnX> דרך התסריט שנמצא פה: http://212.25.77.173/
<Oi3pRNnX> אני מצליח להתחבר דרך החייגן, נוצר חיבור של החייגן ppp0
<Oi3pRNnX> יש כתובת IP תקנית
<Oi3pRNnX> ו-eth0 גם הוא תקין
<Oi3pRNnX> אבל אין גישה לדפי אינטרנט, בכלל
<Oi3pRNnX> ו... אין אפשרות לשלוח פינגים, network is unreachable
<Oi3pRNnX> למישהו יש רעיון?
<Interruptus> הממ נשמע כמו דיאנאס
<Oi3pRNnX> כנראה
<Oi3pRNnX> אבל לא בעיה אצל בזק/הוט, אני כרגע כותב מווינדוס
<moshe> בדקת שכל ההגדרות של הרשת נכונות? כלומר מבחינת אובונטו
<Oi3pRNnX> אלו הגדרות לדוגמא?
<moshe> מצאתי ברשת מישהו שכתב שהיתה בעיה דומה אצלו והפיתרון אצלו היה שהוא היה צריך לשנות את ההגדרות של הכרטיס רשת מ-eth1 ל-eth0 זה היה על שרת
<Interruptus> הממ תנסה להכניס הגדרות דיאנאס ידנית
<Oi3pRNnX> זה מוזר כי שרתי הדיאנאס גם הם נכונים
<Oi3pRNnX> 62.219.186.7
<Oi3pRNnX> 192.115.106.31
<Oi3pRNnX> ^ השרתים של בזק בינלאומי
<Interruptus> הממ יחי הביזאר
<Interruptus> אחרי החיוג אתה מקבל כתובת חייגן?
<Oi3pRNnX> inet addr:172.25.104.218  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.240.0
<moshe> מה אמרת שגרם לבעיה?
<Oi3pRNnX> inet addr:84.110.61.40  P-t-P:212.25.114.110  Mask:255.255.255.255
<Oi3pRNnX> xl2tp
<Oi3pRNnX> בסה"כ שיכתבתי איזשהו סקריפט ישן שמצאתי שאני יוכל להתחבר אל hot.bezeqint.net
<Oi3pRNnX> אבל כל זה כבר לא רלוונטי כי מחקתי את הכל ואת כל ההגדרות שביצעתי וחזרתי לנקודת ההתחלה רק שעכשיו אין לי תקשורת בכלל :D
<moshe> אני חושב שאולי כדאי שתתקין מחדש את החבילה שעושה את הבעיות, השאלה אם זה אמור לפתור את הבעיה
<moshe> אם אתה שם לייב סידי, אתה מצליח לגלוש?
<Oi3pRNnX> אההה כן אני מאמין שאני אצליח, אני מצליח להתחבר בווינדוס
<Oi3pRNnX> אין סיבה שאני לא אצליח בלייבסידי
<moshe> אז בעצם אנו צריכים רק למצוא את החבילה שגורמת לבעיה ולהתקין אותה מחדש, כן?
<Oi3pRNnX> אני לא בטוח ש-xl2tp גרמה לבעיה
<moshe> האם היא משנה משהו פרט למה שאתה שינית במודע?
<moshe> אגב, במאגרים מצאתי רק xl2tpd
<Oi3pRNnX> כן זו החבילה
<XDDDD> עזרה דחוףףףף
<XDDDD> בבקשה T.T
<moshe> XDDDD, מה הבעיה?
<XDDDD> אני מחקתי את הפרטישיןשל הלינוקס דרך הוינדוס ועכשיו אני מפחד לעשות הפעלה מחדש
<XDDDD> בטעות...
<XDDDD> מה לעשות?
<moshe> אתה רוצה להיות בלי הלינוקס?
<XDDDD> כן
<moshe> ואתה פוחד שהמערכת לא תעלה עכשיו בגלל הגראב, כן?
<XDDDD> בדיוק
<XDDDD> אין לי מערכת שתעבוד על הגראב
<moshe> תעשה שיחזור של ה-bootloader של חלונות, אני חושב שתצטרך עבור זה דיסק של חלונות
<moshe> זה יפתור לך את הבעיה
<XDDDD> ומה לעשות שם?
<Oi3pRNnX> איזו מערכת ווינדוס יש לך?
<moshe> אחרי שאתה משחזר את הבוט לואודר אתה יכול להפעיל מחדש את המחשב
<Oi3pRNnX> איזו מערכת ווינדוס יש לך?
<XDDDD> וינדוס 7 32 ביט
<XDDDD> ואיך אני משחזר אותו?
<Oi3pRNnX> אחלה
<Oi3pRNnX> אתה מכניס את הדיסק של ווינדוס לכונן
<Oi3pRNnX> מגיע למסך הפתיחה של ההתקנה
<XDDDD> אוקיי
<Oi3pRNnX> לוחץ על Repair
<Oi3pRNnX> תהיה לך אפשרות של CMD
<Oi3pRNnX> תבחר בה
<Oi3pRNnX> שם תרשום:
<Oi3pRNnX> BootRec.exe /fixmbr
<Oi3pRNnX> או
<Oi3pRNnX> bootrec /fixmbr
<XDDDD> אוקיי אחי שנייה אני עובר למחשב השני שלי
<XDDDD> שאני יוכל להיות בקשר איתך
<XDDDD_> אוקיי
<XDDDD_> מה לרשום?
<liel> moshe: כאן?
<XDDDD_> כן
<moshe> כן
<Oi3pRNnX> עלית כבר מהבוט?
<XDDDD_> אני עולה
<moshe> liel, כן
<Oi3pRNnX> אז ברגע שתגיע ל-Repair
<Oi3pRNnX> פשוט תבחר ב-CMD
<liel> moshe: יש לי מטלה עבורך בקשר לחזו"ן
<Oi3pRNnX> ותרשום את אחת מהפקודות
<XDDDD_> אוקיי
<moshe> liel, דבר
<XDDDD_> שנייה זה עדיין עולה
<liel> moshe: אני מעוניין שתיצור מנשק ניהול גרפי ב־GTK לחזו"ן לפי מסמך ODT שמתאר את הפרוטוקול
<moshe> איך אני אמור לעשות את זה? כלומר מה צריך לדעת כדי שיהיה ניתן לעשות זאת?
<XDDDD_> ההתקנה לא מזהה מקלדת אל חוטית?
<liel> moshe: מימוש של GTK בפרל ותקשורת עם סוקטים ו־SSL
<liel> moshe: וגם GPG
<Oi3pRNnX> ההתקנה של ווינדוס לא מזהה ת'מקלדת האלחוטית שלך?
<Oi3pRNnX> אתה לא מצליח לרשום כלום ב-CMD?
<Oi3pRNnX> תנסה לחבר מקלדת רגילה, PS/2
<XDDDD_> שניי
<moshe> liel, אני יכול ללמוד ולבצע את זה:)
<XDDDD_> שנייה
<XDDDD_> ההתקנה לא זיהה לי את המקלדת והעכבר
<XDDDD_> שנייה אני עובד על זה
<XDDDD_> מה לרשום?
<Oi3pRNnX> bootrec /fixmbr
<moshe> liel, תשלח לי את הקבצים כדי שאוכל להתחיל לעבוד על זה?
<liel> moshe: בשבוע הקרוב אני אשלח לך מסמך עם תיאור מדויק של הפרוטוקול
<XDDDD_> עשיתי
<XDDDD_> ועכשיו זהו?
<Oi3pRNnX> קיבלת הודעה כלשהיא?
<moshe> liel, סבבה
<XDDDD_> הוא אמר שזה הושלם בהצלחה
<Oi3pRNnX> אז זהו בסה"כ, תעשה ריסטארט ווינדוס תעלה
<XDDDD_> בטוח?
<Oi3pRNnX> כן
<XDDDD_> הבוט שלי איטי
<XDDDD_> שנייה
<Oi3pRNnX> מה שרצית זה להיפטר מ-GRUB נכון?
<XDDDD_> אחייי :D
<XDDDD_> תודה רבה :D
<XDDDD_> זהו
<XDDDD_> שכחתי מהלינוקס לגמריי?
<Oi3pRNnX> לא יודע, אולי יהיו לך סיוטים בלילה לפעמים
<XDDDD_> חחחחחחחח
<XDDDD_> תודה אחי
<XDDDD_> מתי צפוי לצאת גרסא חדשה של אובונטו?
<Oi3pRNnX> למה החלטת למחוק את אובנטו?
<XDDDD_> לא תראה
<XDDDD_> זה במחשב של אח שלי
<XDDDD_> הוא לא רצה
<XDDDD_> אז אני מחקתי טעות ואז החלטותי למה לא למחוק עד הסוף,אז זהו מחקתי
<XDDDD_> במחשב שלי יש אובונטו ווינדוס
<Oi3pRNnX> אהה, טוב, חזרה לדקסטר, אם למישהו יש רעיון לגבי התקשורת באובנטו אני עדיין פה :D
<XDDDD_> תודה שוב וביי
<nady> h
<nady> יש מישהו
<nicoco> לא.
<nicoco> בעע, יש לי בדיקה לעשות
<nicoco> רשע
<moshe742> fi
<moshe742> כן
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-15
<sultan2> Ekiga test
<sultan2> שלום
<sultan2> פינג
<sultan2> מלחמה
<Oi3pRNnX> שו
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: שלום
<Shualdon> Ddorda: יש לי פייסבוק מייל! :D
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: זה טוב?
<Shualdon> יש לי כתובת מייל @facebook.com
<Shualdon> כל השאר זה כמו הרגיל
<sultan2> שלום Ddorda
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: מה זאת אומרת כמו הרגיל?
<Shualdon> כמו ההודעות הרגילות
<Shualdon> שלחתי לעצמי מייל מהג'ימייל לפייסבוק
<Shualdon> :P
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: מסתבר שאבא שלי פעם ממש הבין במוסיקה
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<Ddorda> ‏מצאתי אוסף דיסקים שלו
<Ddorda> ‏איזה 1000 דיסקים אם לא יותר
<Ddorda> ‏של המוסיקה הכי איכותית
<Shualdon> דיסקים?
<Ddorda> ‏הכל מקורי לחלוטין :O
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏דיסקים
<Shualdon> אז זה לא כזה "פעם"
<Ddorda> ‏לא, אבא שלי לא עשוי מאבן
<Shualdon> הוא לא מאובן?
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: עוד לא
<Ddorda> ‏מה שכן, גם היה המון קלטות טייפ ותקליטי פטיפון
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אין לי כ"כ מה לעשות אתם
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו, יש פטיפון
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אין לי כוח לחבר אותו, זה יותר מדי עבודה
<Shualdon> אני רוצה פטיפון :X
<Ddorda> ‏יש לי שניים
<Ddorda> ‏רוצה אחד?
<Ddorda> ‏בעצםן לא בטוח שעדיין יש לי שניים, נדמה לי שנתנו אחד
<Ddorda> ‏בכל אופן
<Ddorda> ‏מדהים הכמויות מוסיקה
<Ddorda> ‏אני מעתיק הכל למחשב
<Ddorda> ‏כבר העתקתי קרוב ל־20 אלבומים
<Ddorda> ‏אני מעתיק רק מה שהוא מזהה לי את השמות אוטומטית
<Ddorda> ‏ואחרי זה אני אעלה את השמות של כל אלה שהוא לא זיהה
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: בכל אופן
<Ddorda> ‏יש כאן לפחות 10 אלבומים של הביטלז
<Shualdon> טו-אוב
<Shualdon> הלוואי שלאבא שלי היה טעם טוב.
<Ddorda> ‏הייתי עושה לך רשיהמ של כל הדברין הטובים שזיהיתי, אבל זה ממש ארוך
<Ddorda> ‏אבל בוא נגיד שיש הרבה ותאמין לי :P
<Ddorda> ‏כשאני אסיים אני אשלח לך ls של ~/Music
<Shualdon> חח
<Ddorda> ‏אולי ls -R
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Shualdon> כמה זה שוקל?
<Shualdon> אני צריך איזה דיסק טוב לרכב
<Ddorda> ‏לא יודע, עוד לא סיימתי
<Ddorda> ‏בינתיים יש לי איזה ג'יגה
<Ddorda> ‏סיימון וגרפונקל!
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<Ddorda> ‏מרשים
<Ddorda> ‏מכיר להקה בשם Pretenders?
<Shualdon> לא
<Ddorda> ‏נשמע לי מוכר אבל אני לא מזהה מרשימת השמות של השירים שום דבר
<Ddorda> ‏אדיר, לא שמתי לב שיש כאן גם קווין
<Shualdon> יש לי את הדיסקים של הgreatest hits
<Shualdon> של קווין
<Ddorda> ‏זהו, אז יש כאן רק את הדיסק הראשון
<Shualdon> לי יש את השני גם :P
<Shualdon> אחת הלהקות האהובות עלי
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אבא שלי מגניב ואבא שלך לא.
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Shualdon> don't rub it in my eye
<Shualdon> :(
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‎I'm on a boat bi ach!
<Ddorda> !youtube i'm on a boat
<Ddorda> ‎WTF
<Ddorda> ‏הובורג שוב לא כאן?!
<Ddorda> ‏מה נהיה?
<Ddorda> ‏מתי הוא יצא?
<Ddorda> ‎[09:49] * Hoborg has quit (Read error: Operation timed out)
<Ddorda> ‏מעצבן
<Shualdon> :X
<Ddorda> !youtube i'm on a boat
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Shualdon> :P
<Ddorda> ‎serfus: sup
<Interruptus> oi!
<Ddorda> ‎you can't stop me madafaka cause i'm on a boat!
<Ddorda> ‎Interruptus: indeed
<serfus> סבאח אל חיר!
<Shualdon> סבאח אל נור
<serfus> http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/7655/linux-sex?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Command-line-fu+(Command-Line-Fu)
<Ddorda> ‏סבאח אל נור וואל יסמין מדפקה ;)
<Ddorda> ‏איזה כיף לראות אלבום עם 14 שירים. אתה אומר לעצמך "הם חבר'ה טובים, הם לא מרמים אותי"
<Ddorda> ‏אפילו שעלה להם לייצר את זה שקל והם מוכרים לך את זה ב־70
<Interruptus> אלבום מקסים
<Interruptus> jack the tab
<Interruptus> acid tablets volume one
<nady> מה זה שרת כאילו
<Ddorda> ‏זה שרת שהוא לא באמת
<Interruptus> http://iwatchedyourhack.org
<Interruptus> אחד הדברים המצחיקים
<Interruptus> כל מני ליימרים מנסים לפרוץ הוניפוט
<Interruptus> ולא כ"כ מבינים שזה הוניפוט
<Interruptus> והכל הולך ללוג
<Interruptus> והם בעצם לא עושים שום דבר
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: נןו איך הם ידעו שזה הוניפוט?
<Interruptus> חח הם לא
<Interruptus> זה בלוג שמפרסם את השטויות שהם עושים
<Yaron-Heb> סלחו לי על קטיעת רצף ההודעות הקולח
<Yaron-Heb> מישהו פעם הצליח להפעיל gwibber עם שירות שהוא לא פייסבוק או טוויטר?
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: אני לא הצלחתי גם את זה
<Yaron-Heb> אז זה סתם תכנה מעאפנה שלא עושה כלום...
<nady_> מה נישמע
<Yaron-Heb> אני מקבל הודעות בבאז, הוא אפילו לא מתריע לי בסמל של המעטפה
<Yaron-Heb> nady_: הכול ליגה, מה אצלך?
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: אתה משתמש ב־2.91.3 או שאתה לא מסונכרן על ה־PPA?
<Interruptus> חח איזה אדיר, יש בנשיונל גיאוגרפיק תוכנית על חייזרים, מראים שם את פרויקט סטי
<Yaron-Heb> התקנתי גם Flickr עקרונית אבל שם אין לי פעילות
<Yaron-Heb> תכניות אני מבקש
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: לא
<Interruptus> מסתבר שהדסקטופים שם מריצים רד האט אנטרפרייז
<Yaron-Heb> אולי עם ה־PPA הוא כן יעבוד לך
<Yaron-Heb> הבנתי שיש שירותים יותר מוצלחים ממנו אבל הם לא תומכים ב־Buzz
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: בגלל שכל הדברים האלה בכללי לא ממש מעניינים אותי, אחרי שבדקתי את זה וזה לא עבד עזבתי, לא ממש אכפת לי מזה
<Ddorda> ‏והאמת שזה די מעצבן לראות את קנוניקל דוחפים כאלה שטויות למערכת
<Yaron-Heb> הבנתי אותך... אני סתם רוצה להעמיס כמה שיותר מקורות עדכונים לסמל הזה, בשביל מה הוא יושב שם?
<nady_> מכיר אותי
<Ddorda> ‏בכללי הסמל הזה דפוק
<Ddorda> ‏סיבה טובה לעזוב את גנום
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Yaron-Heb> אז אתה אומר שיוניטי זה בעצם הצעד הראשון בדרך לעזוב את GNOME? (אם תרצה: להעביר את דביר)
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: כן
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא מה שאמרתי, אבל זה נכון
<Yaron-Heb> זאת בחירה תמוהה, מה הם יעשו? יבנו desktop משלהם?
<Ddorda> ‏זה בדיוק מה שהם עושים
<Ddorda> ‏Unity זה כבר בקושי גנום
<Yaron-Heb> תן דוגמה
<Ddorda> ‏דוגמה למה?
<Yaron-Heb> לעוד דברים שיכולים להחליף שירותים של גנום
<Ddorda> ‏תראה, לקנוניקל יש כסף, כוח ובעיקר הרבה מעריצים
<Yaron-Heb> או שירותים שכיום גנום עושה ואובונטו לא יכולה בלעדיהם
<Ddorda> ‏הם יכולים לעשות מה שבא להם
<Ddorda> ‏Xsane עצבן אותם? צ'יקצ'ק הם פיתחו תוכנה סריקה חדשה
<Yaron-Heb> אני מבין את הרעיון שלך אבל הם צברו לא מעט פופולריות על הגב של גנום
<Ddorda> ‏נמאס מ־Xorg? אין בעיה
<Yaron-Heb> נכון, עברתי על התרגום שלה לפני כמה ימים...
<Yaron-Heb> עבודה יפה
<Interruptus> הממ גנום מתפתח לכיוונים לא כ"כ חיוביים
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: גם לדעתי
<Interruptus> XFCE
<Yaron-Heb> Interruptus: מה למשל?
<Ddorda> ‏למשל המעטפה המעצבנת הזאת
<Interruptus> מתפתחים יפה ונותנים דסקטופ נעים ושמיש
<Interruptus> למשל גנום שאל
<Interruptus> למשל HAL
<Interruptus> ובכלל כל הסירבול הכללי
<Ddorda> ‏למשל אמפתי
<Interruptus> פקג' קיט
<Ddorda> ‎למשל gwibber
<Yaron-Heb> אבל XFCE אמור להיות מינימליסטי בהגדרה, הרחבה לרמה של gnome זאת חריגה מגבולות התקן
<Interruptus> אמפתי זו דוגמה מצוינת
<Ddorda> ‏XFCE גם לא משהו
<Interruptus> תקן או לא תקן
<Interruptus> הוא מספק חווית דסקטופ מצוינת
<Yaron-Heb> אני מבין אבל כיום הוא לא מספק את החוויה המלאה של גנום
<Interruptus> KDE גרם לי לסבל עז ונוראי
<Ddorda> ‏XFCE זה יפה ברעיון, לא משהו בתוצאה
<Interruptus> לדעתי יש דסקטופ שהמון זמן נמצא בפיתוח
<Ddorda> ‏הרעיון ליצור מערכת שהיא גם שמישה וגם קלה הוא מגניב
<Interruptus> אבל הוא שבה לי את העין
<Ddorda> ‏אבל לא הלך להם כ"כ
<Yaron-Heb> KDE זה אם בא לך שולחן עבודה יפה מאוד אבל לא זז...
<Interruptus> זה נקרא אננלייטמנט
<Yaron-Heb> מי שבה?
<Ddorda> ‏ו־XFCE כבד כמעט כמו גנום היום
<Yaron-Heb> E17
<Ddorda> ‏לעומת זאת יש את LXDE
<Ddorda> ‏שהוא פיצוץ
<Interruptus> LXDE
<Interruptus> לא משהו בכלל
<Yaron-Heb> LXDE מוגבלים מאוד בהתנהלות שלהם
<Interruptus> דסקטופ מאוד מוגבל
<Ddorda> ‏נכון
<Ddorda> ‏מאוד מוגבל, נכון
<Ddorda> ‏אבל עושה את העבודה
<Yaron-Heb> הם מאוד מינימליסטים והם מחויבים לתת דסקטופ קליל
<Yaron-Heb> מינימליסטיים
<Interruptus> אני עושה כמה נסיונות עם XFCE
<Interruptus> במידה וזה ילך טוב
<Yaron-Heb> במידה ש
<Interruptus> הלפטופ יעבור לזה
<Yaron-Heb> סלח לי על תקינות היתר
<Yaron-Heb> רעיון מוצלח לדעתי
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Ddorda> ‎Interruptus: לך ישר על fluxbox
<Interruptus> לא פלאקס נוראי
<Ddorda> ‏פלאקס אדיר
<Ddorda> ‏אגדירבורגר
<Interruptus> מזכיר לי CDE של שנות התשעים
<Ddorda> ‏אני אתו כבר חצי שנה
<Yaron-Heb> לדעתי פלאקס צריך היה להיות אחרת
<Ddorda> ‏איך אחרת?
<Yaron-Heb> פלאקס היה צריך לתת לך דסקטופ מלא ואז לאט לאט להוריד לך פונקציות
<Yaron-Heb> ככה אתה באמת עובר תהליך של למידה עם המחשב
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר?
<Yaron-Heb> עכשיו אם יש קיצור שאתה לא משתמש בו הרבה אתה סתם אוגר אותו בזיכרון שלך (בראש)
<Yaron-Heb> כלומר שאתה מקבל סביבה שנראית כמו GNOME עם כל הפונקציות ולאט לאט נעלמות לך פונקציות ככל שאתה מתקדם ולומד את המערכת
<Yaron-Heb> ככה אתה מגדיר מלא קיצורי דרך שאתה לא בטוח שתצטרך ואתה גם אמור לזכור אותם
<Interruptus> אבל עדיין המראה לא מספיק נקי
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: זה לא נכון
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא עובד ככה
<Interruptus> וחווית המשתמש רצופה בהפרעות
<Interruptus> ואין מספיק פונקציונליות
<Yaron-Heb> אז איך זה עובד?
<Ddorda> ‏קודם כל, לפלאקס יש תפריט
<Ddorda> ‏כמו שיש בגנום וכו'
<Yaron-Heb> 1443 הצביעו נגד ההתנהלות של יוטיוב, יש כבר 1443 מצביעים
<Yaron-Heb> עזבו את המשפט בסוף
<Yaron-Heb> מי שעוד לא עשה את זה, בהצלחה: http://code.google.com/p/gdata-issues/issues/detail?id=2457
<Ddorda> ‏דבר שני, אני לא צריך לזכור את כל הקיצורים, כל הרעיון הוא לעשות קיצורים עם היגיון
<Ddorda> ‏מה שאני משתמש הרבה אני באמת זוכר
<Ddorda> ‏מה שלא, זה מה שההיגיון אומר לי
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Yaron-Heb> ואם אתה רוצה להפעיל עכשיו מידורי אחרי שלא השתמשת בו חצי שנה (לצורך העניין)
<Yaron-Heb> אתה כבר מתחיל לפשפש בזיכרון...
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: ממש לא
<Ddorda> ‏זה בדיוק מה שאני אומר
<Yaron-Heb> אז מה? משתמש בתפריט?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏היגיון...
<Ddorda> ‏אני אתן לך דוגמה קלאסית
<Ddorda> ‏אצלי כל קיצור בנוי משני חלקים
<Yaron-Heb> גם צורת החשיבה שלך משתנה לפי הצרכים שלך
<Ddorda> ‎Super+Key(1), Key(2)
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר
<Yaron-Heb> מה הסופר אצלך?
<Ddorda> ‏למשל אני רוצה לפתוח.... פיירפוקס
<Ddorda> ‏סופר = הכפתור של ווינדוז
<Ddorda> ‏כדי לפתוח כל דפדפן אני עושה Super+I
<Ddorda> ‎I = Internet
<Yaron-Heb> סופר זה לא תמיד הכפתור של Windows
<Ddorda> ‏ואז האות הראשונה של הדפדפן
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: ברוב המחשבים
<Yaron-Heb> בגלל זה שאלתי
<Ddorda> ‏המקלדות*
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר
<Ddorda> ‎Super + I, F
<Yaron-Heb> לא מבחינת המקלדת, יש כאלו שהגדירו את הסופר ללחצן של תפריט ההקשר
<Yaron-Heb> או קי
<Ddorda> ‏אם הייתי רוצה כרום
<Ddorda> ‏במקום ה־F הייתי כותב C
<Ddorda> ‏ואם מידורי
<Ddorda> ‏אז M
<Ddorda> ‏או קונקורר, K
<Ddorda> ‏בקיצור.. הבנת
<nady_> איך מגיעם למערכת
<Yaron-Heb> הבנתי אותך, סימון ראשון קטגוריה – שני שם תכנה
<Ddorda> ‏בדיוק
<Ddorda> ‏זה סוג של תפריט גם :)
<Yaron-Heb> nady_: טשרניחובסקי 6 רמת גן
<Yaron-Heb> הוא בנוי אצלך בראש... זה מסוג הדברים שהייתי מעדיף להוריד לי מהראש, אני רוצה להראות יותר יעילות בהתנהלות הדפדפנים
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: זה מאוד יעיל
<Yaron-Heb> לראות לא להראות
<Ddorda> ‏כי אני לא זוכר בראש שלי תמיד את הקיצורים, אני פשוט משתמש במה שהכי הגיוני
<Yaron-Heb> עניין של גישה, אני יכול גם לזכור 200 ספרות של פאי ולהשתמש בהן ביום יום...
<Yaron-Heb> אני מבין את הגישה ואני משוכנע שהיא חוסכת משאבים, פשוט לי היא לא נראית האידאלית
<Ddorda> ‏ברור שהיא לא האידאלית למשתמשי קצה
<Ddorda> ‏היא לא נועדה למשתמשי קצה
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: אריק קלפטון
<serfus> יצא לי להשתמש קצת ביוניטי על נייד שהתקנתי לחבר, דווקא היו שם כמה דברים ממש נחמדים... בניגוד למה שקראתי באינטרנט, יש לי ציפיות
<Ddorda> ‏גם לי יש ציפיות
<nady_> איך ניכנסים לנתוני מערכת
<Ddorda> ‏nady_: מה הכוונה?
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: אני לא אומר שיוניטי זה רע, ההפך
<Ddorda> ‏אבל זה בהחלט לא גנום
<nady_> איזה לוח יש לי איזה מעבד וכל
<Ddorda> ‏nady_: המערכת שלך בעברית או אנגלית?
<nady_> אנגלית
<Ddorda> ‏זה ב־System איפהשהו
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא על גנום אז אני לא זוכר בדיוק...
<serfus> Ddorda, נכון, למרות שהוא כן מבוסס לע סיפריות גנום
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: גנום של
<Ddorda> ‏מערכת מבוססת דפדפן מה שנקרא
<nady_> סאר פוס צריך לעשות ריסטארט
<nady_> ?
<Shualdon> Ddorda: קיצר, איך אתה מעביר לי את השירים?
<moshe742> Ddorda, תזכיר לי מה הרשיון שצריך להיות למדריכים אצלנו
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: למדריכים? אני לא זוכר
<Ddorda> ‏כתוב בלוגים של הדיונים
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: בארוע הבא תבוא לעמוד בדוכן אני אתן לך את הדיסקים
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו, לא את הדיסקים
<Ddorda> ‏את השירים
<Shualdon> אולי תעלה אותם לדרופבוקס?
<Shualdon> חלק חלק
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: זה ייקח שנה :P
<Shualdon> יש לי זמן :P
<moshe742> Ddorda, זה בסדר מצאתי את זה בפורום הישן
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: סבבה
<nady> kt
<nady> לא מצליח להיכנס לאתר של אובנטו
<nicoco> bye
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: 18 אמנים, 36 אלבומים
<Shualdon> :D
<Shualdon> כמה שוקל?
<moshe742> על איזה שירים מדובר?
<Ddorda> ‏1.1 גג
<Ddorda> ‏גב
<Ddorda> ‏אני חושב.. זה מה שהוא מראה
<Ddorda> ‏נשמע לי קצת לא אמין
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אתה רוצה את כל הרשימה?
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<moshe742> גם אפשר, אבל נתחיל מהסגנון או משהו קצר יותר:)
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: מוזיקה לועזית
<Shualdon> שלח לי רשימה
<Shualdon> ודיסק בדואר
<Shualdon> :P
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: חחח
<moshe742> אני אראה אותך בכנס אבטחת מידע, לא?
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: תזמין באתר...
<Shualdon> לשום שאני רוצה דיסק שירים?
<Ddorda> ‏כבר אמרתי לך שהפסקתי עם הזמנות פרטיות
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: בתקווה
<Shualdon> מתי זה?
<moshe742> אז תביא לשם, נראה מה זה
<moshe742> 18/1
<moshe742> יום שלישי הקרוב
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742:  את הכל?
<moshe742> Ddorda, ביררת לגבי הסעה לשולחן
<Shualdon> הא
<Shualdon> אני עובד...
<Ddorda> ‏מדובר על עשרות אם לא מאות דיסקים
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: זה בערב
<moshe742> Ddorda, אז רשימה עם דוגמיות
<Shualdon> אני עובד בערב
<Shualdon> מ-3 בצהריים עד 11
<Ddorda> ‏נו.. זה מתחיל ב־12
<moshe742> איזה 12? מדובר על 19, לא?
<Shualdon> בצהריים?
<moshe742> או שאתה מדבר על אנשים שמגיעים לפני וכדומה?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: הרסת לי אבל לא נורא
<moshe742> אז תודיע בפרטי:)
<Shualdon> חחח\
<Ddorda> ‏גרייטפול דד!
<Ddorda> ‏מקורי
<Ddorda> ‏לא יאמן
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Shualdon> Daaaaaaaaarliiiing
<Shualdon> :P
<Ddorda> ‏חח
<Shualdon> מי שיודע מאי]פה זה מקבל נדוקה
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: ביטלז
<Shualdon> לא...
<Ddorda> ‏מה לא?
<Ddorda> ‏יש להם שיר כזה
<Ddorda> ‏תזהר
<Shualdon> לא
<Ddorda> !
<Shualdon> בהקשר לגריטפול דד
<Ddorda> ‏הממ.. לא סגור על זה, לא מכיר את כל השירים שלהם
<Shualdon> יש שם שורה ""לייק דה גרייטפול דד. דאארלינג|
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אם אנחנו כבר באזור, יש כאן בוב דילן
<Shualdon> לא של הביטלס
<Shualdon> Ddorda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dyl0j3WU6Y
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: שנייה נאי מסתכל
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: וואו אחד המוכרים
<Ddorda> ‏פדיחה שלא הכרתי
<Shualdon> אכן פדיחה
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: אני אגיד לך למה כל המוסיקאים המפורסמים מתו מסמים או איידס
<Ddorda> ‏זה בגלל שכולם מאמינים אדוקים בדת הסקס סמים ורוקנרול
<Ddorda> ‏יו.. אני הולך לבלות עכשיו שעות בלהעלות רשימות שירים של אלבומים לאתר ההוא
<Shualdon> ?
<Ddorda> ‏דילגתי על יותר אלבומים ממה שהעלתי
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר ממה שהורדתי מהדיסקים
<Ddorda> ‏זה בערך 60/40
<Ddorda> ‏40% מזוהה באתר
<Ddorda> ‏60% לא
<Shualdon> :X
<Shualdon> איזה אתר?
<Ddorda> ‏ונטעתי בי החלטתה שכל מה שלא מזוהה אני אעלה בסוף
<Ddorda> ‏לא זוכר את השם, אני אגיד לך פעם הבאה שהוא לא יזהה ואז התוכנה תגיד לי
<Ddorda> ‏שזה בטח יקרה עוד 7 דקות
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‏כשהוא יסיים את הדיסק הזה ואז אני אתחיל עם ברוס ספרינגסטין הזה
<Ddorda> ‏שאני בקושי יודע מי זה, אז איך הם ידעו :P
<Shualdon> :X
<Shualdon> בוש והכלם
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Shualdon> איך אתה לא מכיר את ברוס ספרינגסטין?
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> ‏מי זה?
<Shualdon> זמר...
<Ddorda> ‏אה...! עכשיו אני זהה
<Ddorda> ‏אם הוא זמר אז בטח שאני מכיר
<Ddorda> ‏חשבתי חתול... =\
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: מה התחלת להגיד בקשר לשולחן?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: מה התחלת להגיד בקשר לשולחן?
<moshe742> Ddorda, צריך לארגן את השולחן, השאלה אם יש לך איך להעביר את השולחן מאסף אליך ולכנס וחזרה
<Ddorda> ‏לא.. זאת בדיוק הבעיה, שאין לי איך להביא שולחן לת"א
<Ddorda> ‏אני גר שעה נסיעה מת"א ונוסע בתחבורה ציבורית
<Ddorda> ‏לי יש שולחן להביא, אבל אין לי איך להביא
<moshe742> תבדוק ברשימה של מי שמגיע לכנס בפייסבוק, יש לפחות אחד שמגיע מגן יבנה או מהאזור, אולי הוא יוכל לעזור
<Ddorda> ‎Shualdon: MusicBrainz
<Shualdon> מה זה?
<Ddorda> ‎[15:58] <Shualdon> איזה אתר?
<Shualdon> הבנתי
<Shualdon> אבל מה זה האתר הזה?
<serfus> מסד נתונים של אלבומים
<Ddorda> ‏מסד נתונים עם אמנים, אלבומים ורשימות שירים
<Shualdon> הא
<Ddorda> ‏חשבתי על משהו
<Ddorda> ‏אם לא נצליח להביא שולחן
<Ddorda> ‏אפשר רק להביא רולאפ
<Ddorda> ‏ולעמוד שם
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<moshe742> Ddorda, העמוד פייס של הבחור מגן יבנה הוא http://www.facebook.com/wir3less
<moshe742> תבדוק אם אתה מכיר אותו
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏לא מכיר
<moshe742> Ddorda, אני משיג שולחן מידידה של אמא שלי
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אתה תביא אותו גם?
<moshe742> כן
<moshe742> אלא אם אתה יכול להביא את השולחן ממך, גם אני נוסע באוטובוס נכון לעכשיו
<Ddorda> ‏יכול להיות שאני אצליח לסדר משהו, אבל לא בטוח
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אל תשכח להביא את הדיסקים גם
<moshe742> סבבה
<Ddorda> ‏אני אביא מפה ;)
<moshe742> אנו כנראה נצטרך אותה, השולחן לא ממש טוב מבחינת המראה שלו
<Ddorda> ‏אין בעיה
<Ddorda> ‏אתה יודע מה אני מביא בתור מפה?
<Ddorda> ‏משהו שקיבלנו מקנוניקל
<Ddorda> ‏שהגיע אלי לפני כמה ימים בדואר
<moshe742> מה זה? נשמע טוב:)
<Ddorda> ‏קיבלנו שמשונית ואיזה בד
<Ddorda> ‏של אובונטו
<moshe742> אבל השמשונית זה לא שמשיה? או שזה לשימוש כללי?
<Ddorda> ‏שמשונית זה כזה שתולים בין עצים
<Ddorda> ‏זה מתאים לאובונטו על הדשא
<Ddorda> ‏או ארועים בחוץ
<Ddorda> ‏מה שכן, תביא את הרולאפ
<Ddorda> ‏או שזה יותר מדי כבר?
<moshe742> או כמפה...
<Ddorda> ‏לא, כמפה הוא לא טוב
<moshe742> הרולאפ יגיע, הוא ממש נוח לנשיאה
<Ddorda> ‏אבל השני מעולה כמפה
<Ddorda> ‏מה גודל השולחן?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: זה בעייתי שהכל אצלך, כי זה יוצא שאתה סוחב המון
<moshe742> משהו כמו 80*40, אני עוד צריך לראות את השולחן
<Ddorda> ‏באתי להגיד לך להביא גם פלאיירים וכרטיסי ביקור, אבל כמה אתה יכול לסחוב?
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. זה ממש טוב לנו :)
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: או שאולי אתה יכול לבוא עם חבר ואז הוא גם ייקח חלק
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מה נשמע?
<moshe742> אני חושב על איך לארגן את הכל בצורה נוחה, הבעיה העיקרית זה השולחן בקטע הזה
<moshe742> אפשר לדחוף הכל לתוך קרטון (דיסקים, פליירים וכרטיסי ביקור ועוד אם יש) אבל צריך להביא גם את השולחן
<moshe742> אני שוקל אם לקנות שולחן ולהתרים אותו לאירועים וכדומה, הבעיה שהמחיר של שולחן הכי זול ומתקפל זה 180 ש"ח בערך...
<moshe742> וזה לא שיש לי מה לעשות עם שולחן כזה ביום יום
<Rodensky> הכל טוב דור, מה קורה אצלך? :)
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: הכל חביב
<Ddorda> ‏גיליתי שלהורים שלי יש אוסף ענקי של מוזיקה טובה
<Ddorda> ‏אז אני חוגג
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אמרנו שמותר לקבוצה שלנו להוציא עד 200₪ לארוע, לא?
<Rodensky> דור נראה לי שיש לנו קשר טלפתיה
<Ddorda> ‏למה?
<Rodensky> *טלפתי
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אגב, המחיר שאמרת זה בטח לשולחן חדש, אני מציע שנריץ בדיקה ביד2 או משהו
<Rodensky> בגלל התזמון של ההודעות
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: הסבירי ופרטי? :)
<Rodensky> אתה מתחיל להפחיד אותי. שתלת לי שבב קורא מחשבות בשן?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: נו תסבירי!
<Rodensky> בסוף אני אגלה שאתה זה שמתקשר למספר הרומני שלי מישראל אלף פעם
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: והעלת לךי אסוציאציות של כלבים :P
<Ddorda> ‏מסקרן אם זה באמת הציל אי פעם כלב הצ'יפ הזה
<Rodensky> זה לא אמור להציל כלב
<Ddorda> ‏אלא?
<Rodensky> אם העירייה מוצאת כלב, היא אמורה לבדוק אם יש לו שבב ואם כן אז למי הוא שייך
<H3r0> ואם כן לתת לו קנס
<Rodensky> הבעיה שאנשים שמוצאים כלבים לא לוקחים את הכלבים לבדיקה הזו אלא מחדירים עוד שבב
<Rodensky> ואז מה שקורה, שלכלב יש כמה שבבים, כמה בעלים
<Ddorda> ‏חחח
<Rodensky> או שהם פשוט לא לוקחים את הכלב לבדיקה הזו ולא שמים שבב
<Rodensky> ואף אחד לא יודע שהכלב הזה נמצא
<Rodensky> נניח שהעירייה מוצאת את הכלב-  בין אם הם טורחים לברר ובין אם לא, הרבה פעמים הם לא טורחים לפנות לבעלים אלא להמית את הכלב
<Rodensky> במקרים אחרים העירייה מוצאת את הבעלים אבל במקום לקנוס אותו, כאמור  - מרדימים את הכלב
<Rodensky> או שמוסרים אותו בחזרה לבעלים שינטוש אותו שוב במקום אחר
<H3r0> Rodensky - תראי את הסרט מישהו לרוץ איתו
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: כי הבחור נראה ומתרוצץ כמו כלב?
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> לא אבל קרוב
<Shualdon> דינקה!
<Shualdon> אפשר גם לקרוא את הספר
<H3r0> Shualdon - טוב אתה
<H3r0> טיאדורה
<H3r0> שהייתי קורא לה דיאדורה
<Shualdon> תיאודורה
<H3r0> כמו השם של הנעליים
<H3r0> אותו חרא
<Shualdon> -_-
<Ddorda> ‏טיאדורה זה לא "דודה דורה"?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: שלום שלומי
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: קיצר, את לא מאמינה
<Gargamel2> Ddorda איזה קבלת פנים
<Ddorda> ‏בערך 350 דיסקים של מוזיקה אדירה
<Gargamel2> שלום גם לך
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: מה נשמע?
<Rodensky> ?
<Gargamel2> בסדר
<Gargamel2> אתה?
<Rodensky> לא מאמינה למה?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כי מצאתי את זה אצל ההורים והם לא גילו לי?
<Ddorda> ‏אני אישית הרגשתי הארה
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: הכל מצוין
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: פניתי אל הסיסאדמין שיסדר את בעיית התמונה
<Rodensky> מצאת מה?
<Ddorda> ‏שזה בעיה ברמת השרת
<Ddorda> ‏[22:38] <Ddorda> ‏בערך 350 דיסקים של מוזיקה אדירה
<Rodensky> אהה
<Ddorda> ‏אני כל היום מעתיק שירים מדיסקים (מקוריים!)
<Ddorda> ‏כבר העתקתי איזה 50 אלבומים אם לא יותר
<Gargamel2> אוקיי, מגניב :)
<Gargamel2> ושאר התבניות?
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: איזו תבנית לא עובדת?
<Rodensky> אתה עובר על חוק
<Rodensky> *החוק
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: למה?
<Rodensky> שאתה מעתיק מהדיסקים למחשב
<Ddorda> ‏למה?
<Rodensky> כמעט תמיד התנאים עליהם זה שאסור להעתיק וכאלה
<Rodensky> בגלל עם השנים פיתחו הגנות למיניהן
<Ddorda> ‏אסור להעתיק כלומר לאחרים, זה שאני מעתיק את זה לעצמי לא עובר על החוק
<Ddorda> ‏זה כמו גיבוי
<Ddorda> ‏קראתי על זה פעם איזה מאמר
<Ddorda> ‏ובארץ אם קנית דיסק והוא לדוגמה נשרט ואת לא יכולה להשתמש בו, זכותך להוריד אותו מהאינטרנט
<Ddorda> ‏וכל עוד את שומרת את הדיסק המקורי לא יעשו לך כלום
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו, חוקית לא יעשו לך כלום
<Ddorda> ‏בפועל ממילא לא יעשו לך כלום בארץ
<Ddorda> ‏אנחנו לא מתקדמים כמו גרמניה
<Gargamel2> יש שמועות על מריחת בננה על דיסק שרוט שמחזירה אותו לחיים
<Gargamel2> אבל אני לא סגור על זה
<Gargamel2> ובקשר לתבניות -טעות שלי, שכח מזה
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: שמועות שקריות בעליל, יש שיטה לתקן דיסק שרוט, אבל זה לא ככה
<Ddorda> ‏יש חומר שקוף מתקשה
<Ddorda> ‏שמטפטפים על הדיסק ועם כלי מיוחד מגומי דוחסים את הטיפות לשריטות
<Ddorda> ‏יוצרים שכבה אחידה של החומר
<Ddorda> ‏וככה הקרן לא נשברת בשריטות וזה מתקן את הדיסק לכאורה
<Ddorda> ‏בתכל'ס, זה לא תמיד עובד
<Ddorda> ‏וזה גם מאוד יקר
<Gargamel2> כן, נו, זה כמו המיילים האלה, של "ילדה חולת סרטן, כל פעם שתעבירו את המייל יאהוו תורמת 10 סנט, אז תעבירו"
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Gargamel2> אגב, אתה בטוח שאם יש לך דיסק והוא נשרט מותר לך להוריד אותו מהאינטרנט?
<Gargamel2> זה לא נשמע נכון
<Gargamel2> כי ההפצה שלו באינטרנט היא כבר עבירה על החוק
<Gargamel2> גם אם יש לך רישיון להחזיק בדיסק
<Gargamel2> במייקרוסופט למשל, אם נשרט לך הדיסק, הם שולחים לך בחינם דיסק אחר
<Gargamel2> אולי גם במוזיקה זה ככה
<Ddorda> ‏Gargamel2: אני די בטוח
<Ddorda> ‏אני בטוח שקראתי את זה
<Gargamel2> לא ידעתי :)
<Ddorda> ‏ליתר ביטחון אולי עדיף להריץ על זה חיפוש בגוגל
<Ddorda> ‏Xtz: היי
<Xtz> היי
<Ddorda> ‏Xtz: עכשיו אתה רוצה לרשום את השם משתמש שלך?
<Xtz> כן
<Ddorda> ‏מה שאתה משתמש עכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‎Xtz
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Xtz> כן
<Ddorda> ‎ /ns help register
<Rodensky>  אתם בטוחים שגומי ובננות מתקנים דיסקים שרוטים?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: זה לא רק גומי
<Xtz> שמעתי שמשחת שיניים עוזרת..
<Rodensky> איך אתה מכניס משחת שיניים אך ורק לשריטות האלה? אתה לוקח את הדיסק לרופא שיניים ועושה את זה עם לייזר?
<Gargamel2> אם הדיסק לא מפחד מטיפולי שורש, אז כן :P
<Gargamel2> נראה לי שזאת עוד הנפצה, יחד עם הבננות
<Rodensky> אם זה היה עובד אז קולגייט היו עושים מליונים
<Rodensky> אה, רגע, הם עושים מליונים..
<Rodensky> :)
<Gargamel2> :)
<Xtz> :P
<Xtz> תנקה את הדיסק פשוט תשים קצת רוק ותנגב עם איזה סמרטוט לי רוב הפעמים זה עבד..
<Xtz> תגידו מישהו יודע איך אוכל להיכנס לאתר שפועל אך דרך internet explorer דרך לינוקס?
<Gargamel2> Rodensky אבל נראה לי שצריך קודם להאכיל את הדיסק בבננה, ורק אז לצחצח לו שיניים
<Rodensky> אוקיי, אז מתי שמים את הגומי?
<Rodensky> אני פשוט כבר עם דיסק שרוט ביד
<Rodensky> מוכנה לנסות
<Rodensky> אפשר להחליף את הבננה באבוקאדו?
<Rodensky> שניהם רכים, וזה מה שיש לי כרגע
<Gargamel2> חח אפשר להמשיך עם הבדיחה הזאת שעות
<Ddorda> ‏Xtz: מה זאת אומרת אך ורק?
<Ddorda> ‏הוא לא מסכים להציג את האתר לא ב־IE
<Ddorda> ‏או שהאתר באמת נשבר?
<Xtz> לא מסכים להציג בIE
<Ddorda> ‏Xtz: יש לפיירפוקס תוסף
<Ddorda> ‎משהו Agent
<Ddorda> !g agent addon firefox
<Hoborg> User Agent Switcher :: Add-ons for Firefox - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59/
<Ddorda> ‏בדיוק
<Ddorda> ‏Hoborg: תודה
<Xtz> תודה
<Xtz> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> ‏Xtz: לילה טוב
<Rodensky> זוכרים ששאלתי אתכם לגבי אינטרנט אקספלורר שקפץ לי כל פעם מהתוכנה טקסטמי?
<Rodensky> נכנסתי עכשיו דרך האובונטו לאותו כונן, שיניתי את השם של הקובץ
<Rodensky> אם בשעה-שעתיים הקרובות לא יקפצו פרסומות, סימן שזה עבד :)
<Interruptus> חחחחחח מגניב
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: And once again the day is saved thanks to.... Ubuntu! *pam pam pam pam pam pam pam!!!*
<Rodensky> בינתיים לא קפץ שום חלון :)
<Ddorda> !youtube powerpuff girls and once again the day is saved
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzWlPX0Y-qA
<Rodensky> סטיקר שיצא בעקבות משפט קצב: "שופוני: אנס!"
<H3r0> Rodensky - textme
<H3r0> לשליחת הודעות SMS?
<Rodensky> כן
<H3r0> Rodensky - אני מכיר את הבחור שכתב את זה
<H3r0> את יודעת במקרה איך זה עובד
<H3r0> ?
<Rodensky> איך מה עובד?
<H3r0> textme
<H3r0> מבפנים
<Interruptus> זה relay
<Interruptus> דרך הפרוטוקול של ICQ
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת מעבר לזה שזה משתמשים בפרוטוקול של אייסיקיו
<Interruptus> בנוי מאוד פשוט בדוטנט
<Interruptus> אם יש לך רפלקטור
<Rodensky> *שזה משתמש
<Rodensky> ושזה מבוסס על דוט נט :)
<Interruptus> תוך שניה אתה רואה את הקלאסים
<H3r0> Rodensky - אמת
<H3r0> זה הקטע
<Rodensky> כתבתי ליוצר התוכנה מייל ממש מזמן
<Rodensky> הוא לא מוציא גרסת לינוקס, שזה מאכזב
<H3r0> ובגלל זה אם תראי קאפצ'ה אז תדעי שזה ככה
<Rodensky> מה הקשר עכשיו לקאפצ'ה?
<H3r0> Rodensky - האמת רציתי לכתוב סקריפט קטן בפייתון שיעשה את זה
<H3r0> דרך ICQ
<H3r0> כי נגמרו ההודעות
<H3r0> כנראה יש מכסה גדולה
<Rodensky> מה?
<H3r0> שישלח SMS
<Rodensky> אף פעם לא נגמרו לי ההודעות..
<H3r0> בנתיים :)
<Rodensky> אני עם התוכנה הזו כבר איזה שנתיים נראה לי
<Rodensky> אני שולחת המון הודעות כל יום
<Rodensky> אף פעם לא קרה שנגמרו ההודעות או משהו כזה
<Rodensky> כנראה שכדי לגמור את המכסה צריך להיות ספאמר אובססיבי
<H3r0> לא יודע :)
<H3r0> אבל אולי אני אכתוב סקריפט בפייתון באחד הימים
<H3r0> אם יהיה לי כוח
<Rodensky> ניסיתי את התוכנות במאגר של אובונטו
<Rodensky> הן לא באמת עובדות
<Rodensky> גם אם הן באמת היו עובדות, בכל מקרה חסרות בהן כל מיני אופציות והן לא נוחות באותה מידה. הלוואי שמישהו יכתוב משהו כמו הטקסטמי
<H3r0> Rodensky - אם היה לי כוח הייתי כותב אחד
<H3r0> אבל זאת הבעיה שלי ...
<asw3> Ddorda, פה?
<asw3> יש לי בעיה אני מחפש דריברים לכרטיס מסך שלי ואני לא מוצא
<asw3> אני מחפש בגלל שהמסך לא נסגר שאין פעילות
<asw3>  VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<asw3> אז הצלחתי למצוא דריבר איכשהו
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: שמעי, איזה ישראלי בנה פעם תוכנה לשליחת סמסים מ־ICQ ללינוקס. הבעיה היא שאת צריכה ליצור את החשבונות בעצמך ואז את יכולה לתת לו רשימה של חשבונות
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מספיק קרוב?
<Rodensky> דור, על שטויות כאלה אני מדברת
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Rodensky> אני רוצה תוכנה פשוטה כמו טקסטמי
<Rodensky> בלי חשבונות, בלי בלאגנים
<Rodensky> בלי כל מיני פתרונות מהתחת
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אבל זה בדיוק מה שטקסטמי עושה
<Rodensky> ממש לא
<Ddorda> ‏אז?
<Rodensky> אני לא משתמשת בשום חשבון אייסיקיו
<Rodensky> אני לא יוצרת אף חשבון ולא מתחברת עם אף חשבון
<Ddorda> ‏ברור, אבל התכנה עצמה יוצרת
<Rodensky> לא אכפת לי מה התוכנה עושה מאחורי הקלעים
<Rodensky> אכפת לי עם מה אני צריכה להתעסק
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי אוקיי, לא צריך לכאוס מדאם
<Rodensky> *לכעוס
<Rodensky> אני לא כועסת
<Ddorda> ‎:X
<Ddorda> ‏אלוהים אדירים!
<Ddorda> ‏אני מתבייש
 * Ddorda hides behind a rock
<Ddorda> ‏זה שפל חדש של שגיאות =\
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: תני לי קצת זמן, אני אמצא לך פתרון
 * H3r0 is looking for Ddorda 
<Rodensky> דור, אם הייתי יודעת לכתוב בעצמי תוכנה אז הייתי כותבת את זה בעצמי. אין לי את הידע הזה ואין לי את הזמן לרכוש את הידע הזה, אז אני מחכה שמישהו שכן יודע יתנדב, ירים את הכפפה ויכתוב תוכנה זהה ללינוקס
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אם זה טקסטואלי זה בסדר?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> התוכנה צריכה להיות זהה
<Ddorda> ‏כי אין לי ניסיון בכתיבת GUI
<someone235> Could not download all repository indexes
<someone235> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<Ddorda> ‏נו אבל אין לי ניסיון!
<H3r0> Ddorda - תנסה פייתון
<Rodensky> אז אל תכתוב
<Rodensky> מה אני אגיד לך
<Rodensky> מן הסתם אני לא מצפה שאף אחד יעשה את זה
<Rodensky> אף אחד לא חייב לי כלום
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: :(
<H3r0> Rodensky - אל תהי רעה לבחור לאט לאט הכל יהיה
<Rodensky> אני אישית פשוט לא אשתמש בתוכנה כזו
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: טקסטואלי זה גם התחלה, לא?
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: תנסה מקורות אחרים
<someone235> how can I fix it?
<someone235> זה מה שקורה כשאני מנסה לבדוק עדכונים
<Rodensky> התחלה בשבילך בתור מי שכותב את זה, אני לא אשתמש בזה :)
<Rodensky> אם עד עכשיו אף אחד לא כתב משהו כזה, כנראה שאין דרישה שתצדיק
<someone235> Ddorda, איפה משנים את המקורות?
<H3r0> Rodensky - אי אפשר לדעת מה יקרה בעתיד
<Rodensky> הירו, אני לא פוסלת שזה יקרה, אני אומרת שעד עכשיו זה לא קרה אז כנראה שעדין לא הופיעה דרישה לזה
<Ddorda> ‎someone235: System > Administration > Software sources
<Rodensky> שלא תחשבו שאני דורשת משהו ממישהו. אני לא מצפה שאני אגיד שאני רוצה תוכנה ומישהו פשוט יכתוב אותה. אף אחד מן הסתם לא חייב לי כלום. אני פשוט אשמח אם יכתבו תוכנה זהה
<H3r0> Rodensky - את יודעת
<H3r0> אם הצורך באה יכולת
<H3r0> אם לא תבקשי זה לא יקרה :)
<Rodensky> אם היה לי זמן ויכולת טכנית אז הייתי עכשיו מתיישבת ללמוד בעצמי לתכנת והייתי כותבת את זה לבד וזהו
<Ddorda> ‏אה!! גם אני שלחתי לבחור הזה פעם מייל
<Ddorda> ‏והוא ענה לי שכרגע הוא לא מאמין שהוא יפתח גרסה ללינוקס
<Rodensky> ואגב - *עם הצורך
<Rodensky> כן דור גם לי הוא כתב משהו כזה
<Rodensky> האמת שהתשובה שלו והעובדה שזה מבוסס על דוט נט עשתה עלי רושם שהוא פשוט לא יודע לכתוב בצורה אחרת
<Rodensky> יכול להיות שאני טועה
<Rodensky> אבל ככה זה נראה
<someone235> Rodensky, זה לא עובד עם עם מונו?
<Rodensky> לא יודעת, לא ניסיתי
<Rodensky> את הניסויים האלה אני משאירה למי שמבין ויש לו זמן וסבלנות
<Rodensky> כולל וויין
<Ddorda> ‏האמת שלדעתי זה אמור לעבוד מצוין עם ווין
<someone235> אם את מדברת בצ'אט ב-1 בלילה, סביר להניח שיש לך זמן
<Rodensky> אני מתרגמת מאמר במקביל :)
<H3r0> Ddorda - אני מכיר את הבחור
 * H3r0 hides behind rock
<someone235> בכ"מ, שימוש במונו וויין הוא מאד פשוט, כדאי שתנסי
<Rodensky> ניסיתי כבר
<H3r0> someone235 - אתה יודע מי זה כן?
<someone235> Ddorda, שיניתי את הכתובת מ
<Rodensky> שום דבר לא באמת עובד, צריך להתחיל כל מיני פתרונות
<someone235> edgy
<someone235> ל-lucid
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: אז תשכנע אותו
<someone235> H3r0, לא שמעתי את תחילת השיחה
<Rodensky> אם יש משהו שאני ממש אוהבת בווינדוס זה שצריך להיות ראש קטן ואהבל כדי להשתמש
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: אז אולי זאת הבעיה...? חחח
<H3r0> someone235 - מי הכותב של
<H3r0> textme
<Rodensky> אובונטו הפכה לכל-כך פשוטה מהבחינה הזו
<H3r0> Rodensky - אם יש משהו שאני אוהב בלינוקס
<Rodensky> אז אני לא מעוניינת לסבך לעצמי את החיים עם וויין וכאלה
<H3r0> זה שלא צריך מחשב על כדי להריץ אותו
<Rodensky> אני מעדיפה לחכות שתהיה חלופה אמיתית של לינוקס
<someone235> H3r0, לא יודע, מי זה?
<Rodensky> הירו, אני לא מתכוונת עכשיו להיכנס לדיון הזה
<H3r0> someone235 - HLL
<H3r0> Rodensky - כן זה ערוץ של אובונטו ולא של וינדוס [;
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<Rodensky> אז תקרא מה שכתבתי אחרי המשפט הזה
<H3r0> סבבה :)
<H3r0> someone235 - יודע מי זה?[;
<asw3> <asw3> יש לי בעיה אני מחפש דריברים לכרטיס מסך שלי ואני לא מוצא
<asw3> <asw3> אני מחפש בגלל שהמסך לא נסגר שאין פעילות
<someone235> H3r0, שלום שלום :)
<asw3> <asw3>  VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<asw3> <asw3> אז הצלחתי למצוא דריבר איכשהו
<asw3> יש למישהו רעיון איפה למצוא?
<H3r0> someone235 - מי זה HLL :\
<Rodensky> בתור משתמשת קצה בורה שמחשבים לא מעניינים אותה בכלל, יותר קל לי שזה ירוץ על הווינדוס בנטבוק ליד מאשר להתחיל לחפש איך להפעיל את זה בכל מיני שיטות שמגרדות את אוזן ימין עם יד שמאל מעל הראש (ע"ע מונו/וויין/וואטאבר)
<H3r0> Rodensky - אמת ואני בעדך
<someone235> H3r0, אחד מהפורומים של מזרחי, לא?
<Rodensky> שתהיה חלופת לינוקס הולמת, אני אשתמש בה, בדיוק כמו שאני משתמשת באופן אופיס כשלא דחופה לי עבודה נוחה :P
<someone235> Rodensky, את לא צריכה לפחד מטיפה שורת פקודה
<H3r0> someone235 - אני במקומך מתאבד :P
<H3r0> סתם
<Rodensky> אני לא מפחדת משורת פקודה
<H3r0> ממש לא
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: ואם זה פשוט להפעיל את הקובץ?
<Rodensky> אני סתם לא סובלת את זה
<H3r0> !cmds
<H3r0> !g digitalwhisper hll
<Hoborg> A Little Color Every Day: Digital Whisper Challenge: Fabric - http://alittlecoloreveryday.blogspot.com/2010/11/digital-whisper-challenge-fabric.html
<H3r0> !g
<H3r0> !gG
<H3r0> !g digitalwhisper.co.il HLL
<Hoborg> Digital Whisper :: הגליון השלישי - http://www.digitalwhisper.co.il/issue3
<H3r0> קרוב אבל לא ממש
<Rodensky> דור, כל עוד זה לא במאגר שמאפשר לי לסמן וי ואז שזה פשוט יפעל
<Rodensky> זה מבחינתי לא פשוט :-)
<someone235> H3r0, תבדוק אם פאנטום נמצא בניקס
<someone235> משום מה אני לא מצליח להתחבר
<H3r0> someone235 - נמצא
<H3r0> SSL?
<asw3> למה אף אחד לא מתייחס :|
<H3r0> asw3 - סורי לא ראיתי
<someone235> לא, זה חוסם אותי
<Ddorda> ‏התוצאות ויקי שלו זוועתיות
<someone235> חכה שנייה
<H3r0> someone235 - חוסם?
<H3r0> someone235 - PM
<H3r0> asw3 - בדקת שזה לא בעיה במשהו אחר?
<H3r0> חומרה למשל?
<someone235> טוב, רציתי להחליף אייפי, אבל אני באמצע סרט, אז נדחה את זה
<asw3> אין בעיית חומרה
<asw3> בעיה של דריברים
<asw3> פשוט אני כרגע עובד ממערכת אחרת
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: את אדם מאוד בררן
<asw3> אז הצלחתי לסדר את זה
<Rodensky> Ddorda, תודה :P
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מסכן הג'ינג'י שלך
<Rodensky> למה מסכן? להפך
<Rodensky> תחשוב שאני כל-כך בררנית והוא עבר את כל המבחנים
<Ddorda> ‏ממש נכנס לחיל אוויר
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Rodensky> הוא ליגההה
<Ddorda> ‏אני בטוח שהוא אדם מאוד סובלני
<Rodensky> כן, כפרה עליו
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Rodensky> אבל לימדתי אותו להתעצבן לפעמים על דברים
<Rodensky> הוא לימד אותי להירגע :)
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: נשמע כמונו
<Ddorda> ‏רק שאצלנו זה +-
<Ddorda> ‏אני לימדתי אותה לקחת דברים בפרופורציות והיא הפכה אותי לרגשן הומו.
<Ddorda> ‏ממש תמורה שווה
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> אני לא הופכת אותו לרגשן הומו
<Rodensky> אם כי לא היה מזיק לו להיות כזה לפעמים, שיפסיק לחשוב שאני אחיו הקטן
<someone235> Ddorda,, אתה שומע, משום מה מנהל העדכונים היה בטוח שאני משתמש ב6.10, אז שיניתי ל-10.04
<someone235> עכשיו אין שגיאות, אבל הוא לא מוצא שום עדכון
<someone235> וכבר איזה שבועיים לא עדכנתי אותו, ככה שהוא חייב למצוא משהו
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: רואה? כל הבנות אותו דבר
<Rodensky> חחחחח
<asw3> Ddorda, אתה יכול לעזור לי למצוא דריברים לזה?
<Ddorda> ‏מחפשות גבר קשוח ומגניב ואז הופכות אותו לנשנש
<Rodensky> הוא הולך איתי מכות כמו עם אח שלו
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: למה?
<asw3> VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: ניסית לשנות מקור?
<asw3> המסך לא נסגר לי אחרי כמה זמן שאני מגדיר
<asw3> זה הבעיה היחידה
<Rodensky> מציק לי, צובט אותי
<Ddorda> !g ubuntu VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<Hoborg> [ubuntu] Looking for SIS 661/741/760 PCI/AGP drivers - Ubuntu Forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1526038
<someone235> Ddorda, איפה אני יכול למצוא רשימת מקורות?
<asw3> אין חיפשתי בגוגל
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אז תעשי לו שיחה ברומנית שיהיה לו ברור
<asw3> יש מלא תוצאות
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: רק לשנות את המראה
<asw3> אבל אין פיתרון ממש
<Rodensky> חחחחחח זה המגרעות שלו אבל בלי זה הוא לא הוא
<Rodensky> למה לשנות אותו? :)
<someone235> Ddorda, שלא יהיה מישראל?
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: בדיוק
<H3r0> Ddorda - נוגע ללב
<Ddorda> ‏יכול להיות שסתם יש איזו שגיאה במראה
<H3r0> [;
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: מה נוגע ללב?! נראה לך שאני מאושר להיות פוסי?
<H3r0> asw3 - איך אתה בטוח שזה מדרייברים
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<H3r0> Ddorda -אז אל תהיה כזה
<H3r0> אתה יכול תמיד לבחור
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: תתפלא
<H3r0> לא מתפלא
<someone235> Ddorda, שיניתי למיין סרבר, ועדיין לא מוצא כלום
<asw3> H3r0, במערכת הקודמת שלי סידרתי את זה
<Ddorda> !g wine condition `klass' not met
<Hoborg> Diagnosing and Treating Stomach Aches in Children - NYTimes.com - http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/22/understanding-childhood-stomachaches/
<H3r0> asw3 - ואללה איזה מערכת?
<asw3> אותה מערכת..
<Ddorda> ‏ממש הזוי
<Rodensky> בינתיים לא קפצו לי פרסומות
<Rodensky> יחי iexplore1.exe
<Ddorda> ‏נו באמת =\
<Rodensky> :P
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: הסיבה היחידה שזה לא עובד על ווין זה באג במונו
<Ddorda> ‏שנפתר לפני חודשיים
<Rodensky> דור, בוא נסיים את השיחה על זה, אני ממילא לא משתמשת בוויין :)
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: בסדר גמור.
<Rodensky> אם הכל פשוט להפעלה עם וויין וזה נראה לאנשים תחליף הולם
<Rodensky> אז לא צריך לכתוב תוכנות ללינוקס
<Rodensky> אפשר לקחת את אותן תוכנות של ווינדוס ולהתקין על וויין
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: זה לא פתרון הולם, זה פתרון זמני הולם
<Rodensky> זה זמני אם אומרים לי שתוך כמה חודשים יש תוכנה חלופית
<asw3> דור אז איך אני גורם למסך להיסגר אחרי x זמן?
<Ddorda> ‏זה זמני אם את לא מתכוות להישאר עם זה לנצח אלא מצפה להחליף את זה
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: למסך?
<Rodensky> אני לא מצפה לשום דבר מאף אחד
<Rodensky> אם יהיה תחליף זהה אני אשמח להשתמש בו
<asw3> כן
<asw3> הגדרתי לו
<asw3> והוא מסרב להיסגר
<Rodensky> אני פשוט לא אוהבת את וויין והדברים האלה, יותר קל לי להפעיל דברים על הווינדוס במקום זה
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: הגיוני
<asw3> מה את צריכה להפעיל?
<H3r0> מוזר מאוד
<Ddorda> ‏מה זאת אומרת לסגור את המסך?
<Rodensky> asw3, לצורך העניין - כל תוכנה שיש לווינדוס ושעדין אין לה חלופה ללינוקס
<H3r0> לא הגיוני מה שהולך כאן
<Rodensky> הלכתי לסחוט תפוזים
<asw3> אתה יודע שהמסך "נכבה"
<asw3> איזה תוכנה את צריכה שאין לה חלופה בלינוקס חוץ מאופיס?
<H3r0> asw3 - הוא נתקע לך עם מסך סגול?
<asw3> לא
<asw3> הוא פשוט לא  נסגר
<H3r0> שיט אז זו לא הבעיה שלי
<H3r0> לא הוא רושם
<H3r0> סוגר תהליכים
<H3r0> power off
<H3r0> ונעצר
<asw3> הוא לא נוגע בשום תהליכים
<asw3> רק סוגר את המסך
<H3r0> hibernate?
<H3r0> suspend?
<H3r0> lock screen?
<asw3> נו לא
<H3r0> למה אתה מתכוון?!?
<asw3> רק המסך נסגר
<H3r0> כשאתה סוגר את המסך בלפטופ
<H3r0> .?
<asw3> שאתה לא משתמש במחשב
<asw3> ואז הוא נסגר
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: איך זה נקרא בתכנה?
<H3r0> asw3 - lock screen !
<H3r0> אז מה הבעיה?
<H3r0> יש את זה איפשהו בהגדרות
<asw3> put display to sleep when inactive
<H3r0> יש לך פקודה או משהו
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: איזה מחשב אתה משתמש?
<Ddorda> ‏נייד?
<asw3> נייח
<Ddorda> !g put display to sleep command
<Hoborg> Mac 101: Put your display to sleep fast - http://www.tuaw.com/2009/01/16/mac-101-put-your-display-to-sleep-fast/
<nicoco> נייחד
<Ddorda> !g put display to sleep command linux
<Hoborg> Suspending to Disk with hibernate-script - ArchWiki - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Suspending_to_Disk_with_hibernate-script
<H3r0> !g linux lock screen command
<Hoborg> How to lock my system from shell - Ubuntu Forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358662
<H3r0> ^ ? ['
<H3r0> [;
<asw3> אני בטוח שזה בעיה של דריברים
<asw3> הבעיה שאני לא מצליל להשיג לזה דריברים
<asw3> בעבר כן הצלחתי
<asw3> פשוט זה היה מזמן
<Rodensky> asw3, טקסטמי
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: תגיד, גם לך האתר הזה לא עובד כמו שצריך? http://www.remotesoft.com
<H3r0> Ddorda - קצת מוקטן בצד
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: ?
<asw3> Ddorda, אין לך רעיון?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: אני פשוט עייף מדי מכדי לעזור לך
<Ddorda> ‏אני עוד שנייה זז לישון
<H3r0> Ddorda - רואה אתר
<H3r0> אבל הוא כזה מוקטן
<Ddorda> ‏רק מסקרן אותי העניין הזה
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: הבעיה שלי היא לא באתר
<H3r0> אלא?
<Ddorda> ‏אלא בהעלאת קובץ לקימפול
<H3r0> אה?
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר, אני מעלה ואז מתחילה איזו אפליקציית ג'אווה לעבוד
<Ddorda> ‏וזה נתקע שם
<H3r0> לא ניסיתי
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-16
<Rodensky> מה זה usb tethering?
<Rodensky> הכוונה שלי לא ברמה הטכנית
<Rodensky> אלא במה זה מתבטא כלפי המשתמש? איך אני רואה את זה?
<Rodensky> עדין לא קפצו פרסומות
<Ddorda> ‏בוקר טוב חבר'ה
<someone235> בוקר מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: נכון
<elad661> Ddorda: הנה, שמח?
 * Interruptus זורק סוכריות כמו בברמצווה
<Ddorda> ‏elad661: לאללה
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏נראה כמה זמן תשרוד כאן
<elad661> יותר כיף ב##linux-il
<Interruptus> חכה רודנסקי תבוא
<Ddorda> ‏מה יותר כיף? עוד לא קרה כלום
<Interruptus> יהיה אקשן
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, אם כבר שאלת, בדיוק אתמול דיברתי על החסרונות והיתרונות של אובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏פספסת
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<elad661> Ddorda: זו בדיוק הנקודה שלי (זה שלא קורה כלום)
<Ddorda> ‏elad661: כי עכשיו כולם בלימודים או עובדים
<Ddorda> ‏יש יותר אקשן בערב
<elad661> ובערב אני לא במחשב.
<Ddorda> ‏אוהו
<Ddorda> ‏כמה תלונות יש לך
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<elad661> אני לא מתלונן
<elad661> גם ב#fedora-il (מתעצל לשים LRM במקום הנכון כדי להזיז את הסולמית) לא קורה כלום
<Ddorda> ‏זה יפה שאתה מתעצל לעשות סימן אחד אבל לא מתעצל לכתוב את כל ההתנצלות
<Ddorda> ‎XD
<Interruptus> חח LRM
<Interruptus> מה אתה עובד עם LYX?
<Ddorda> ‏LYX שליט"א
<elad661> Interruptus: אני לא עובד עם ליקס
<elad661> כשאני רוצה לשים LRM אני פותח את מפת תווים
<elad661> זה יותר לחיצות על העכבר
<Ddorda> ‎:X
<Ddorda> ‏בגלל זה אתה מתעצל
<Interruptus> הו זה באמת ווג'עראס
<Ddorda> ‏כי אתה משתמש במקלדת גרועה
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר, בפריסה גרועה
<Interruptus> ליקס זה נדיר
<Interruptus> יש כמה נדירים שמשתמשים בזה
<Interruptus> לי יש אבל אני מתעצל ללחוץ על סקרול לוק
<Interruptus> כדי להעביר את זה לליקס
<elad661> אם Compose Key היה עובד כמו שצריך כשמגדירים אותו ידנית בפריסת מקלדת עברית, זה היה טוב
<elad661> אבל הוא לא עובד
<elad661> אולי בגלל שבחרתי את Alt Gr וזה מתנגש
<Ddorda> ‏ליקס זה מצוין, מי שלא משתמש בזה מפסיד, פשוט כמשמעו
<elad661> מה שבאמת יהיה מצויין, זה התקן החדש למקלדת עברית שעובדים עליו עכשיו
<Interruptus> איזה תקן?
<elad661> לא קראת בבלוג של אמיר אהרוני?
<elad661> ובבלוג של שחר שמש?
<Interruptus> האא רגע שניה נפתח את פוס
<elad661> (מתעצל לתת קישורים כי Awesome Bar לא מתעלם מניקוד ואמיר אהרוני ניקד את הכותרת של הבלוג שלו)
<elad661> (אל תדאגו דיברתי עם סיימון ממוזילה ישראל, הוא יתקן את זה)
<Ddorda> ‏נמאס לי שאנשים חסידים של מוזילה
<matanya> למה?
<elad661> מי חסיד?
<matanya> דפדפן סבבה בקוד פתוח
<matanya> אני חסיד
<Interruptus> מי האדמור של חצר מוזילה
<matanya> תוכנת דואר נחמדה
<matanya> מרן הרב תומר
<Interruptus> האדמו"ר מוהר"ן תומר ממוזילה
<Interruptus> מתי אפשר לקבל ברכה ולשים שקלים מתחת לשולחן?
<Ddorda> ‏הדפדפן בסדר +
<Ddorda> ‏הולכים בכיוון הלא נכון
<Ddorda> ‏נהיים גרועים עם הזמן במקום להשתפר
<elad661> Ddorda: אתה ממש טועה
<Interruptus> עזוב דפדפן, מה עם הסידור?
<Ddorda> ‏אבל לא נורא, כל עוד יש חלופה לכרום אני אחיה עם זה
<Ddorda> ‏elad661: אני טועה?
<elad661> Ddorda: פיירפוקס 4 זה שיפור משמעותי
<Ddorda> ‏נראה לך שמישהו באמת הולך להשתמש בכלי הזה של ריבוי שולחנות עבודה בדפדפן?
<elad661> זה לא ריבוי שולחנות עבודה
<elad661> זה בא לפתור את הבעיה של Tab Explosion
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏זה משהו שמעטים מאוד ישתמשו בו
<elad661> http://xkcd.com/609/
<elad661> Ddorda: וזה עדיין פיצ'ר נחמד
<Interruptus> חח אם כבר אז עדיף שהטאבים פשוט ימשיכו בשורה חדשה
<elad661> הוא מאפשר לך גם לחפש בכל הלשוניות הפתוחות
<Ddorda> ‏יפה, זה פיצ'ר שצריך להיות בתוסף
<Interruptus> כמו הליכת זחל
<elad661> Interruptus: אתה מוזמן להציע את זה למוזילה
<Ddorda> ‏וחיפוש בלשוניות לא צריך להיות דרך נקודה נוספת
<elad661> Ddorda: מה זה מפריע לך שזה לא בתוסף?
<Ddorda> ‏אלא כמו שיש Ctrl + F
<Ddorda> ‏elad661: שזה מכביד על הדפדפן
<elad661> אני חושב שזה חיפוש בכותרות של הלשוניות
<elad661> לא בתוכן
<elad661> וחוץ מזה, זה בכלל לא מכביד
<Ddorda> ‏elad661: כן, אני יודע
<Ddorda> ‏זה מה שאני מתכוון
<Ddorda> ‏כמו שיש Ctrl + F
<elad661> פיירפוקס 4 הרבה יותר קליל מקודמיו
<elad661> עולה מהר
<Ddorda> ‏צריך להיות חיפוש דומה בלשוניות
<elad661> הממשק ממש טוב
<elad661> מנהל ההרחבות החדש אחלה
<Ddorda> ‏זה שהוא מהיר יותר זה נכון, אני לא אומר שלא
<elad661> והוא לא כבד.
<Ddorda> ‏יש בעיה עם המנשק
<Ddorda> ‏בגלל שהם לא סגורים על עצמם
<moo3> הוא מנשק יותר מדי?
<Ddorda> ‏או שעשו הכל דרך הדפדפן או שלא, שלא יעשו חלק חלונות וחלק בדפדפן
<Ddorda> ‏שיעשו*
<elad661> לאט לאט הכל יהיה דרך הדפדפן לדעתי
<Ddorda> ‏ברור
<elad661> אבל רוב החלונות זה דיאלוגים שאתה לא נוגע בהם ביום יום
<Ddorda> ‏אבל זה משהו שלא אמור להיות כזה מסובך לסדר, ובמקום זה הם התעסקו בפיתוח פיצ'רים שלא הולכים להיות בשימוש
<elad661> אפילו את הAlertים העבירו לתוך הלשוניות עצמן
<Interruptus> שמע פעם כשהייתי חייל נסעתי בקו 301 מתל נוף לכיוון ת"א , פתאום קם איזה מבוגר אחד ונישק את הנהג
<Interruptus> על הפה
<Interruptus> וכולם היו בהלם
<Ddorda> ‎XD
<elad661> Interruptus: איך זה שתמיד לך יש סיפורים כאלו מוזרים?
<Interruptus> חח אתה צריך להתקל בזה
<Ddorda> ‏elad661: אתה צריך להיות חייל שנוסע הרבה
<elad661> אגב, רק לידע כללי: אפשר להפעיל האצת חומרה בפיירפוקס 4 על לינוקס
<elad661> אבל זה מאיט, לא מאיץ, ובגלל זה לא מפעילים את זה בברירת מחדל
<Ddorda> ‏ואי אפשר להשתמש ב־WebM לפי מה שאני הבנתי
<elad661> Ddorda: בטח שאפשר
<elad661> איזה שטויות אתה מדבר
<Ddorda> ‏elad661: שנייה אני אשלח לך כתבה על זה
<elad661> Ddorda: אני כרגע צופה בוידאו WebM ביוטיוב
<elad661> ואני עם הפיירפוקס הכי עדכני שיכול להיות
<Ddorda> ‎elad661: http://xkcd.com/609/
<elad661> נייטלי
<Ddorda> ‏אופס
<Ddorda> ‏רגע
<Ddorda> ‎http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTAxMw
<elad661> Ddorda: איפה כתוב לך שם על WebM?
<elad661> תשובה: לא כתוב
<Ddorda> ‏סליחה, טעות שלי, OpenGL
<elad661> אתה לא יכול להשתמש בOpenGL בדפדפן
<elad661> רק בWebGL
<elad661> וזה עובד יופי אצלי
<elad661> עם הדרייבר הקינייני של Nvidia
<elad661> ובמחשב אחר עובד יופי, עם הדרייבר החופשי של אינטל
<Interruptus> אין לי אהבה גדולה מדי ל נווידיה
<Ddorda> ‏גם לי לא. מעצבן אותי שמהר מאוד הם זונחים את הדרייברים הישנים
<Ddorda> ‏מה שקורה זה שמיש שקונה נווידיה, תוך כמה שנים יצטרך להחליף
<Ddorda> ‏כי לחברות יהיה אסור חוקית להכניס אותם למאגרים, גם אם זה עובד טוב
<Ddorda> ‏ולמשתמש הקצה זה לא פשוט להתחיל לחפש במאגרים ישנים
<someone235> תגידו, אתם זוכרים איך מגדירים באקסצ'אט שההשלמה האוטומטית תהיה לפי סדר שכיחות, ולא לפי סדר אלפביתי?
<elad661> בכרטיסים הישנים הדרייברים החופשיים עובדים טוב
<elad661> Interruptus: האמת היא שקניתי nvidia למחשב הזה רק כי הביצועים של המובנה של אינטל לא הספיקו לי, והדרייברים של ATI היו חרא אז
<elad661> זה היה לפני שהם התחילו לעבוד בשיתוף פעולה עם מפתחי הדרייברים החופשיים
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: בטח
<Interruptus> האא
<Ddorda> ‎someone235: Settings > Preferences
<Ddorda> ‎Input Box > Nick completion sorted
<Ddorda> ‏שם
<someone235> 10x
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: בכיף
<someone235> ד"א, אני עדיין תקוע עם הרשימת מקורות מאתמול XD
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: באמת? אחד המוזרים
<Ddorda> ‏בא לך לשלוח לי את הרשימת מקורות הנוכחית שלך?
<elad661> יאללה אני הולך לשחק Worms 3D
<elad661> ביי בנתיים
<Ddorda> ‏elad661: יא גרוע
<Ddorda> ‏Worms 3D זה לחלשים
<elad661> אתה גרוע
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<elad661> אתה לא מצליח לעבור שם אפילו שלב אחד
<Ddorda> ‏נו, רואה?
<Ddorda> ‏זה גרוע.
<elad661> חחחחחח
<Ddorda> ‎הכי טוב זה Icy tower
<elad661> דגש על האתה, אני כן מצליח
<Ddorda> ‏תראה, מי שלא מנסה לא מצליח
<elad661> זאת בדיוק הנקודה שלי
<Ddorda> ‏elad661: עוד משהו גרוע בפיירפוקס זה שההורדות נמצאות בחלון נפרד
<Ddorda> ‏אני מקווה שהם תיקנו את זה כבר
<elad661> Ddorda: עוד לא
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא מבין את זה, זה כ"כ פשוט
<elad661> דווח על זה באג
<elad661> אם זה פשוט תעשה את זה בעצמך :-)
<Ddorda> ‏מעבר לזה, יש תוסף בקוד פתוח שהם יכלו לשתול בתכנה שלהם
<Ddorda> ‏elad661: לי יותר קל פשוט להתקין תוספים וזהו
<Ddorda> ‏מי שמוביל את פיירפוקס הוא דפוק והוא יאכל על זה הרבה קש
<elad661> אין איש אחד שמוביל את פיירפוקס.
<Ddorda> ‏אז אולי בגלל זה זה נראה ככה, אני לא יודע
<Ddorda> ‏בכל אופן, פיירפוקס חלש מכרומיום בהרבה אספקטים
<Ddorda> ‏יש מעט מאוד סיבות שאני לא עובר לכרומיום
<Ddorda> ‏ואף אחת מהן היא לא בגלל שפיירפוקס טובה יותר, אלא כי כרום גרועה יותר
<Ddorda> ‏והאמת שזה די מבאס אותי
<elad661> זה כמו להגיד 1 קטן מ2 אבל 2 לא גדול מ1
<elad661> זה לא הגיוני
<elad661> אתה לא עובר לכרומיום כי לפיירפוקס יש כמה יתרונות עליו
<elad661> יתרונות חשובים שאתה לא יכול לוותר עליהם
<Ddorda> ‏לא בדיוק
<Ddorda> ‏בכוונה אמרתי את זה, למרות האבסורד שבזה
<Ddorda> ‏פיירפוקס כבד, זאת עובדה (כל עוד 4 לא יצא)
<Ddorda> ‏כרום לא מרגיש כבד, אבל הוא כבד בעבוע בוע
<Ddorda> ‏וכשעובדים עם 100 לשוניות מרגישים את זה טוב מאוד
<elad661> Ddorda: תתקין את הבטא של 4
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי, זה רק דבר אחד
<Ddorda> ‏מה שמרגיז אותי בפיירפוקס זה שהם לא יודעים לתת פייט
<Ddorda> ‏הם ידעו אולי פעם, היום הם לא
<Ddorda> ‏הם לא מצליחים לעמוד מול גוגל
<elad661> אז בוא תצטרף למוזילה
<Ddorda> ‏elad661: השאלה היא האם משהו שאני אגיד או אעשה באמת יזיז משהו
<elad661> Ddorda: גוגל הם הספונסר  העיקרי של מוזילה
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא משנה
<elad661> טוב אני צריך לזוז
<elad661> נדבר
<elad661> ביי
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר
<Ddorda> ‏להת'
<trew_> היי חברים
<trew_> שנים
<trew_> שנים לא הייתי פה
<trew_> ואני כבר רואה איך שאני לא כאן הדברים מתפרקים
<trew_> מה קראתי?
<trew_> דור עוזב?
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: מתפרקים?
<Ddorda> ‏פספסתי משהו?
<trew_> טוב גם נבנים
<Ddorda> ‎someone235: אוקיי, פלט של sudo apt-get upgrade
<trew_> אבל בכל זאת אני חושב שעשית את התפקיד שלך מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: תודה :)
<someone235> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<trew_> מאחל הצלחות לאביב
<someone235> עכשיו הוא צריך גם לתת ייצוג בחדר :)
<Ddorda> ‏trew_: תגיד לו כשהוא לא יהיה כאן
<Ddorda> ‏הוא כאן כשהוא יכול, הוא פשןוט תלמיד יותר חרוץ ממני
<Ddorda> ‏אבל הוא תמיד זמין במייל
<Ddorda> ‏אולי כדאי באמת שהוא יגיד את זה
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: אז מה בעצם הבעיה?
<Ddorda> ‏איפה אתה מקבל שגיאה?
<someone235> לא מקבל שגיאה
<someone235> אבל כבר איזה שבועיים לא עדכנתי
<someone235> את השגיאה תיקנתי
<someone235> אבל בגלל התקלה איזה שבועיים לא עדכנתי
<someone235> ואני לא מקבל שום עדכון
<someone235> נראה לך הגיוני?
<Ddorda> ‏נשמע לי מוזר
<Ddorda> ‏אולי אפשר איפהשהוא לראות ממתי העדכון האחרון
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: רק ליתר ביטחון, תנסה להתקין משהו?
<someone235> בוא נחשוב, מה אני צריך להתקין :)
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: אממ.. לא יודע, לא קריטי
<Ddorda> ‏תתקין את when
<Ddorda> ‏תוכנה אדירה
<someone235> התקנתי LIFEAREA
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<Ddorda> ‏התקנת בהצלחה?
<someone235> כן
<Ddorda> ‎liferea -v
<someone235> 1.6.2
<someone235> למה?
<Ddorda> ‏אז זה באמת טיפה לא מעודכן (או שאני עם PPA?)
<Yaron-Heb> Ddorda: תענה לי רגע בג׳יטוק
<serfus> Ddorda, אהלן
<serfus> Ddorda, לא הספקתי לקנות את המעטפות היום, כבר היה סגור מתי שהגעתי
<nicoco> Now Rocky Raccoon, checked into his room
<nicoco> Only to find Gideon's bible
<nicoco> :)
<nicoco> 10 נקודות למי שמנחש בלי גוגל מאיפה זה :)
<nicoco> הפעם זה יחסית קל
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: נו מה
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: הבנתי
<Ddorda> ‏היום התקשרה אליי הנציגה מהסניף ואמרתי לה שאני לא יכול
<Ddorda> ‏מה שכן, אתה יכול להתקשר ישר לדואר ישראל ולהזמין
<Ddorda> ‏לדעתי אפשר בלי שום סניף
<moshe742> Ddorda, פה?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<moshe742> ראיתי ששינית את ה-captca, האימות החזותי בפורום
<moshe742> זה כנראה גרם להצפה של ספאם באורחים
<moshe742> מדוע עשית את השינוי? (לדעת, כרגע שיניתי לגרסה הגרפית)
<Ddorda> ‏כי איזה מישהו עיוור צבעים לא הצליח להירשם לפורום בגלל זה
<moshe742> יש אפשרות של השמעה למי שיש בעיות עם ראיה, האם אפשר ליישם את זה אצלנו?
<Ddorda> ‏אפשר
<Ddorda> ‎אם נעבור ל־reCaptcha
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אין לי זמן להירשם לזה
<Ddorda> ‏ואין לי מספיק מוטיבציה בכללי לטפל בפורום הישן, כי אני על סף להעביר אותו
<Ddorda> ‏ברגע שאבישי יעתיק אותו
<moshe742> עוד כמה זמן בערך זה יקרה?
<nicoco> איזה כיף
<nicoco> אבא שלי הפתיע אותי עם סושי
<nicoco> :)
<serfus> בתאבון!
<nicoco> Ddorda - The Beatles - Rocky Racoon
<nicoco> serfus - תודה, אבל הפתיע זה כבר בזמן עבר :)
<serfus> העיקר ששבעת
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: מה קורה?
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: מתי אתה עולה לחברות?
<serfus> לא יודע עדיין
<Ddorda> ‏אז יאללה
<Rodensky> עדין לא הופיעו פרסומות בטקסטמי, סביר להניח שגם לא יופיעו
<Interruptus> וואלה
<Interruptus> אז הרעיון הצליח
<Interruptus> !!
<Rodensky> כל-כך פשוט, כל-כך יעיל. איך לא חשבתי על זה קודם, אני פשוט דפוקה :)
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: ?
<Ddorda> ‏על מה את מדברת?
<Rodensky> על הפרסומות בטקסטמי, שנתתם לי את הרעיון לשנות את השם של הקובץ של אינטרנט אקספלורר דרך האובונטו
<Rodensky> בגלל שהקובץ מוגן בווינדוס
<Interruptus> חח ווינדוז האלה
<Interruptus> רק צרות עושים
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: היו ישבתי עם דיקומפיילר והצלחתי להוציא קצת קוד אבל לא היה לי כוח להתעסק בזה
<Rodensky> אתה מאיים עלי? :P
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כן.
<Rodensky> שמע אם תפתח משהו זהה מבחינת האפשרויות הקיימות והנוחות, אני הראשונה שאתקין את זה. בינתיים ככל שאתה מתקדם אני אשמח לנסות גרסאות :)
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: מה קורה?
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-09
<lightpriest_> wassup
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-11
<i-pink> היי אנשים
<noam> האם אני יכול להתקין אובונטו על vm במחשב הפרטי שלי?
<noam> Hi, can I install ubuntu on a VM in my conputer?
<roy81> שלום לכולם
<roy81> יש למישהו מושג איך אפשר להפעיל את הוידאו בסקיים על אובונטו?????
<Spinux> אהלן
<Spinux> הצלחתי ליצור סוג של AD-HOC מראוטר
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-12
<gooly> היי יש פה מישהו?
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-15
<yossi_> אהלן חברים
<yossi_> מישהו כאן?
<Guest30169> רציתי לשאול מספר שאלות קצרות בקשר להתקנה ואשמח לקבל עזרה\
<trew100> כמו מה?
<Guest30169> היי
<Guest30169> שאלה ראשונה (:
<trew100> יוצאת לדרך :-)
<Guest30169> יש לי חלונות 7 על הלפטופ. במידה ואבחר להתקין התקנה מלאה של אובונטו אני מסתכן באיבוד מחיצת הריקברי שלי?
<Guest30169> אין לי דיסק התקנה למקרה חירום אלא רק מחיצת ריקברי
<trew100> אם אתה יודע מה אתה עושה אז לא
<trew100> למשל תוכנת ההתקנה תראה לך את המחיצה של הרקוברי אבל היא תמחק רק אם תבחר בכך
<Guest30169> למה אתה מתכוון? אני אוכל להגדיר מחיצות ידנית אבל זה סתם מעצבן להתקין זה לצד זה
<Guest30169> ז"א..עדיף שלא לקחת סיכון?
<trew100> אני כדי לא לקחת סיכונים הייתי עושה התקנה ידנית בצורה הזאת אני יכול לדעת איזה מחיצה הולך להיות מפורמטת ואיזה לא
<trew100> עדיף לראות מה אתה עושה ולא ללחוץ נקסט נקסט סתם
<trew100> תתקין וירטואל בוקס ותתקין בה פעם ראשונה כך תהיה לך הכירות עם תוכנית ההתקנה ותדע יותר מה את הועשה
<trew100> אתה עושה*
<Guest30169> אני בגדול מעוניין לעבור לעבוד על אובונטו בצורה מלאה ולהיגמל מחלונות אט אט. אבל מאמין שאצטרך כגיבוי את חלונות למקרים כאלה או אחרים
<trew100> כן כמוני
<trew100> שניה פון
<Guest30169> אני מכיר כבר את תוכנית ההתקנה. יכול להתקין בלי בעיה כולל הגדרת מחיצות ידנית. הבעיה היא שאני לא אוהב את זה. לא מתלהב מהרעיון של דואל בוט. אבל גם לא מתלהב לאבד את מחיצת הריקברי שלי
<trew100> תראה טוב מה אתה עושה ואז לא תהיה לך שום בעיה
<trew100> בגדול שים לב רק שאין V תחת הקטגוריה פרמוט במחיצות שהם של ווינדוס
<trew100> אל תשכח לבצע לפני ההתקנה איחוי לווינדוס  במיוחד על ווינדוס 7
<Guest30169> אז אתה חושב כמוני שעדיף לא לקחת סיכון בהתקנה מלאה
<Guest30169> ?
<trew100> אני חושב שכדאי לקחת סיכון רק לשים לב טוב טוב מה אתה עושה
<trew100> אני הייתי לקוח סיכון אם הייתי מכיר את ההתקנה ולו קצת
<trew100> אבל זה אני :-)
<Guest30169> אני גם רוצה לקחת רק לשם האתגר אבל אני יודע שלאחר מכן יהיה מבאס לגלות ש..הופה אין חלונות
<Guest30169> תודה על העזרה בנתיים חבר
<YoavD> נראה שעמוס פה מאוד
<trew100> חושב כך?
<YoavD> :)
<YoavD> הי אני יואב :)
<trew100> היי
<YoavD> אתה מכיר איזו דרך לשחק עם הפאנל שבצד?
<trew100> על איזה שוחלן עבודה אתה מדבר?
<YoavD> GNOME
<YoavD> היום התקנתי את החדש
<trew100> לא
<trew100> לא בדקתי אותו עדיין
<trew100> אני מניח שאתה מדבר על 3.XX
<YoavD> אתה עם KDE?
<trew100> כן
<YoavD> גם ראיתי שיש gnome shell
<YoavD> שאמור להיות טוב
<trew100> אם הבנתי נכון זה הליבה של גנום 3
<YoavD> אבל קודם אני אבין עד הסוף את כל הדברים שיש לי בגנום
<YoavD> אממ
<YoavD> האמת היא שאני לא בטוח :)
<trew100> פאנל בצד בטוח שזה לא יוניטי?
<YoavD> אני די בטוח שזה יוניטי
<trew100> כי האופצי השניה זה גנום 3
<YoavD> פשוט פאנל למעלה?
<YoavD> כמו שהיה תמיד?
<trew100> אה אוקי אז אתה לא על גנום
<trew100> שניה חוזר
<YoavD> אוקי
<trew100> זמנית חזרתי
<YoavD> רגע יוניטי זה לא גנום?
<trew100> לא
<trew100> יוניטי זה יוניטי
<trew100> וגנום זה גנום
<YoavD> הייתי בטוח שזה כמו avant
<trew100> יוטיוב יסביר טוב יותר :-)
<YoavD> :)
<YoavD> אז יש דרכים לשחק עם הפאנל של יוניטי?
<trew100> אממ לא הבנתי הוא מאוד גמיש
<trew100> מצד שני לא נגעתי בו אפילו אז אין לי זכות דיבור
<YoavD> חוץ מלהוסיף אליו תוכנות אני לא ממש מוצא איך לשנות אותו
<YoavD> אולי זה כן בCCSM
<yossiharel> אהלן חברים. מישהו כאן
<yossiharel> יש לי שאלה בנוגע להארד-דיסק חיצוני של ווסטרן
<yossiharel> כשהייתי מחבר אותו בחלונות 7 הייתי פותח את הנעילה באמצעות סיסמה. כעת כשאני מחברו לאובונטו אני רואה את אפשרות הפתיחה אבל זהו קובץ שלא עובד על המערכת. מה עלי לעשות בכדי לתפעל בהצלחה את ההארד-דיסק?
<yossiharel> מדובר כמובן בקובץ .exe
<yossiharel> אודה לעזרתכם חברים, תודה
<yossiharel> How can I run a unlock.exe file to decrypt a Western Digital hard disk on ubunto 11.10?
<yossiharel> anyone ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-07
<asw3> טוב האובנטו מסרב לקרוא את
<asw3> ה- EXFAT
<asw3> איזה סרט זה
<asw3> Couldn't find package fuse-exfat
<asw3> :\
<asw3> http://pkgs.org/download/exfat-fuse
<Interruptus> מה
<Interruptus> לא אמור להיות שום בעיה לקרוא אקספאט
<Interruptus> פדורה אוכלת אקספאט
<_Phil_> hey
<Interruptus> hello
<_Phil_> anybody anyIdea, how to get a system76 laptop in IL ?
<asw3> Interruptus, בלייד בסוף שמתי NTFS
<asw3> האובנטו שלי ישן מדי בשביל EXFAT
<Interruptus> וואלה
<Interruptus> מוזר לגמרי
<Interruptus> אני עם המחשב הגדול עם פדורה
<Interruptus> ובנייד עם ווינדוס7
<Interruptus> אין לי שום בעיה עם אקספאט
<asw3> אבל בטח הפצה חדשה ומעודכנת
<asw3> לא אלטיזחן כמו שלי
<Interruptus> יאפ
<nady> kh
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> יש מישהו
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-10
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> יש מישהו?
<avihay_> hi
<nady> ?
<avihay> ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-11
<wopid> שלום?
<wopid> שלום?
<avihay> שלום.
#ubuntu-il 2013-01-12
<amit__> היי
<amit__> יש פה מישהו?
<Interruptus> גם לך
<amit__> תודה רבה, יש לי שאלה על עזרה בלייב סידי שלא עולה, תוכל בבקשה לנסות לעזור לי?
<Interruptus> בכיף
<amit__> ראשית תודה רבה! שנית שאלתי היא בנוגע לעלייה של הלייב סידי. הורדתי את גרסאות 12.10 וגם 12.40 לשני וסגי המעבדים - 32 סיביות וגם 64. צרבתי את כולם על דיסק ואף-אחד מהם לא עולה כמו שצריך, כשאני מעלה אותם המסך מראה לי צבעים מפוקסלים כאלה והוא לא מעלה לי את ה×
<amit__> הנה צילומי מסך:  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/20130112112149.jpg/
<amit__> ולפעמים הוא כותב את הבא: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/20130112111758.jpg/
<Interruptus> אואה
<Interruptus> זה ביזארי לגמרי
<Interruptus> טוב
<Interruptus> צרוב במהירות נמוכה
<amit__> אוקיי
<amit__> שניה אנסה
<Interruptus> X6
<Interruptus> או משהו
<Interruptus> איזה לייבסידי אתה מנסה להעלות
<Amit__> היי, זה לא כ"כ עזר
<Amit__> אני אנסה עם צורב אחר אני חושב
<idan3659> הלו ?
#ubuntu-il 2014-01-09
<Egbert9e9> sigh
#ubuntu-il 2014-01-11
<mosh_> הי שבוע טוב
<mosh_> מישהו לעזרה בהתקנת מדפסת באובונטו 13.10?   נראה לי שדפקתי משהו עם זה
#ubuntu-il 2014-01-12
<demoneye> :D
<Avihay> demoneye: the audio statering in flash is caused by PulseAudio
<Avihay> running
<Avihay> pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio --start
<Avihay> should solve the issue... temporarily
<demoneye> hi avi
<Avihay> hi
<demon^eye> avi
<demon^eye> are u here?!
#ubuntu-il 2015-01-05
<ronaldo99> מה הלוח השנה המומלץ באובונטו?
<ronaldo99> ואיך אני מסנכן עם גוגל קלנדר
<yonatan2000> הי
#ubuntu-il 2015-01-06
<SPZ> היי
<spz> אז אין פה אף אחד :P
<spz> :P
#ubuntu-il 2015-01-07
<spz> עדיין כלום?
<hi> היי
<Avihay> http://imgur.com/gallery/gtbXC
<Avihay> http://imgur.com/gallery/6lm8C
#ubuntu-il 2015-01-09
<Avihay> https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10897023_820404531331248_3308914525586414999_n.jpg?oh=5f0000bda2ae668c8ea62f82866f5d43&oe=556E880C
#ubuntu-il 2015-01-10
<Avihay> http://geekxgirls.com/article.php?ID=1607
#ubuntu-il 2016-01-11
<gzoo> good morning
<gzoo> xbox 360
#ubuntu-il 2016-01-13
<gzoo> good morning
<gzoo> it feels like i'm a bot
#ubuntu-il 2016-01-14
<gzoo> good morning
#ubuntu-il 2016-01-15
<Kushiman> יש כאן מישהו?
<Kushiman> Anyone here?
<Kushiman> Nvm  I'll check in the morning
<Kushiman> Good night
